# English Premier League - Previous Seasons



## Arsalan

MODERATOR EDIT
SEPTEMBER 07 2021
All Previous seasons to be merged in this one thread and we will keep one thread running for current season, which will also be merged with this master thread once season is over. 

So many threads on cricket, what about football? 

Football followers report in! Specially English premier league fans. The season start is nearing and the excitement level is rising! Quite a few new procurement to keep an key on. This season promises a lot. Lets see what it delivers.


Seriously, how many of our members follow English Premier League?

EDIT:
Ok with football fans showing up here now, for the second part of this "Following 2016/2017 season" visit below thread:
https://fantasy.premierleague.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Arsenal's winning it this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Arsenal's winning it this year.


hehehehe
you are posting this on wrong thread!  
Post this here:
Join me and other Pakistani members to play Fantasy Premier League 2016/2017 Classic League Code: 467237-139730

No offense bro!


----------



## Curious_Guy

ManU fan .. not hardcore follower ..watch some games and try to remain in touch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Follow the EPL closely (got fantasy leagues going at my workplace so no choice haha). Man U fan, cant wait to see Ibra in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

@war&peace @Devil Soul @MarkusS @New Resolve @Providence @shah1398 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @waz @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Taygibay @Joe Shearer @Moonlight @Curious_Guy @Nilgiri @Gufi @Deliorman @Tresbon @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Jango @Kambojaric @F86 Saber @Tiger Awan @fatman17 @Winchester @Windjammer @Raja.Pakistani @EagleEyes @batmannow @Rafael @A.Rafay @PlanetSoldier @khanboy007 @cb4 @Delnavaz B @Jaanbaz @flamer84 @Spring Onion @Fattyacids @yuba @CHACHA"G" @Srinivas @Informant @Dave Gray @proud indian94 @proud_indian @Steve781 @Armstrong (MY FRIEND -Liverpool fan  ) @hinduguy @bdslph @The Sandman @Zibago @TaimiKhan @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @MastanKhan @django @Mr.Meap @Syed.Ali.Haider @User 
@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @fsayed @anant_s @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair
@TejasMk3
@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA @egodoc222 @DesiGuy1403 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @MilSpec @Spectre @Windjammer @Horus @GURU DUTT @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @abcxyz0000
@MilSpec @Spectre
@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @Srinivas
@GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina @randomradio @Guynextdoor2 @2800 @calmDown@all @zebra7
@Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @Godman @Gibbs

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zibago

Nope never watched it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Arsenal's winning it this year.





Curious_Guy said:


> ManU fan .. not hardcore follower ..watch some games and try to remain in touch





Kambojaric said:


> Follow the EPL closely (got fantasy leagues going at my workplace so no choice haha). Man U fan, cant wait to see Ibra in action.


So it seems there are four of us for now,,, Good start considering that the thread is a few minutes old. Hope we will have many more joining us soon and hope to follow the 2016/2017 season together with all of other fans here on defence.pk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

I actually don't watch it.


----------



## war&peace

Kambojaric said:


> Follow the EPL closely (got fantasy leagues going at my workplace so no choice haha). Man U fan, cant wait to see Ibra in action.


My favourite player..met him once in Stureplan...when my friend pointed out it was the great player.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

war&peace said:


> My favourite player..met him once in Stureplan...when my friend pointed out it was the great player.


Arrogant  
I hope EPL will show him his actual worth


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> Arrogant
> I hope EPL will show him his actual worth


No he is not arrogant. But offers the most beautiful game. There are better players but none is as much of treat to watch as Zlatan Abrahamovic. An immigrant guy from Rosengård, he is as humble as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

war&peace said:


> No he is not arrogant. But offers the most beautiful game. There are better players but none is as much of treat to watch as Zlatan Abrahamovic. An immigrant guy from Rosengård, he is as humble as it gets.


Humble ---- Zaltan????? 
You and me are talking about two different people surely!!


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> Humble ---- *Zaltan*?????
> You and me are talking about two different people surely!!


Yes I can see, I am talking about Zlatan and you are talking about Zaltan 

But joke aside, he should be arrogant in dealing with arrogant people of clubs and players. But I'm talking about his off the field interactions. Whenever he is Rosengård, he treats his people the same way and as before he became famous.


----------



## Arsalan

war&peace said:


> Yes I can see, I am talking about Zlatan and you are talking about Zaltan


Lolz,,
even other then the spelling mistake!!

Chloo, koi ni!!
Lets agree to disagree.
Lets see what he offers this time in EPL. 
You a football fan and EPL follower right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> Lolz,,
> even other then the spelling mistake!!
> 
> Chloo, koi ni!!
> Lets agree to disagree.
> Lets see what he offers this time in EPL.
> You a football fan and EPL follower right?


Please read my post again as i added a few lines about him


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

war&peace said:


> Please read my post again as i added a few lines about him


Well thing is, i or any other normal football fan do not have the opportunity to go see him how he acts when is his home town  We can and will judge him with what he says in media. AND there is no need for me to quote you some of the things he have said. 

Again, lets agree to disagree!
AND
You an EPL fan ?


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> Well thing is, i or any other normal football fan do not have the opportunity to go see him how he acts when is his home town  We can and will judge him with what he says in media. AND there is no need for me to quote you some of the things he have said.
> 
> Again, lets agree to disagree!
> AND
> You an EPL fan ?


Yes, I just made an account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

war&peace said:


> Yes, I just made an account


Hein account? Where?? I was asking about EPL,,, Fantasy League ka tu mein na abho pocha he nai  

https://defence.pk/threads/fantasy-premier-league-2016-2017.441359/


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> Hein account? Where?? I was asking about EPL,,, Fantasy League ka tu mein na abho pocha he nai
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/fantasy-premier-league-2016-2017.441359/


Yes, I am. Do haath aagay raha hai bhai zindagi main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Arsenal FC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

Sir he is a man full of ego , and he is arrogant . just type arrogance and zlatan will show up by default

no offence 



war&peace said:


> No he is not arrogant. But offers the most beautiful game. There are better players but none is as much of treat to watch as Zlatan Abrahamovic. An immigrant guy from Rosengård, he is as humble as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

war&peace said:


> Yes, I am. Do haath aagay raha hai bhai zindagi main


do CLICK aagy!!


Chlo will see you on the other thread as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Arsenal's winning it this year.



Only if Arsene Wenger signs a new centre-back partner for Koscielny and an upgrade on Giroud. Giroud's replacement might be Lacazette but it's surely not going to be Benzema or Higuain. Asano is assuming a squad rotation rather than a first-team role imho and whether Welbeck's injury problems come to an end is doubtful. Arsenal have the likes of Alexis Sanchez and Iwobi when it comes to attacking threats but they still need a new striker. Mahrez, though not a striker himself, would bolster Wenger's side as well.


----------



## war&peace

Curious_Guy said:


> Sir he is a man full of ego , and he is arrogant . just type arrogance and zlatan will show up by default
> 
> no offence


I don't agree with you but I enjoyed your comment. Actually people mistake his professionalism for his arrogance.


----------



## Curious_Guy

I think ManU this season would be super fun with Mourinho and Zlatan .
He is a good player . Fun to watch .
My hopes are up with this ManU squad 



war&peace said:


> I don't agree with you but I enjoyed your comment. Actually people mistake his professionalism for his arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Arryn said:


> Only if Arsene Wenger signs a new centre-back partner for Koscielny and an upgrade on Giroud. Giroud's replacement might be Lacazette but it's surely not going to be Benzema or Higuain. Asano is assuming a squad rotation rather than a first-team role imho and whether Welbeck's injury problems come to an end is doubtful. Arsenal have the likes of Alexis Sanchez and Iwobi when it comes to attacking threats but they still need a new striker. Mahrez, though not a striker himself, would bolster Wenger's side as well.



Arsenal need a world class striker !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

So long as the fat ugly bald batard aka Wayne Rooney continues to be an automatic starter - United won't win the league. Obviously with the money spent (and possibly Pogba still to come) - 4th place is the bare minimum.

I'd settle for 4th a good run in a couple of the cups (not the Europa - hope we get knocked out of that ASAP)


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> So many threads on cricket, what about football?
> 
> Football followers report in! Specially English premier league fans. The season start is nearing and the excitement level is rising! Quite a few new procurement to keep an key on. This season promises a lot. Lets see what it delivers.
> 
> 
> Seriously, how many of our members follow English Premier League?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok with football fans showing up here now, for the second part of this "Following 2016/2017 season" visit below thread:
> https://fantasy.premierleague.com/



Come on you Redmen. 



Kambojaric said:


> Follow the EPL closely (got fantasy leagues going at my workplace so no choice haha). Man U fan, cant wait to see Ibra in action.



This is but my personal opinion and you might call me biased because I support a rival club of yours from the Merseyside (  ) but you better not get too excited. His goalscoring record at PSG may look impressive to you but the Ligue 1 isn't the PL and PSG is a different side from United, though he gets to reunite with Mourinho. You also have to consider that he's anything but a young player nowadays and in the PL, there are enough quality defenders younger than him who may as well make things tough for him: Kompany, Otamendi, Koscielny, Zouma, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Stones, Matip... 

To be fair Mkhitaryan and Martial pose a greater attacking threat. I also expect Mourinho to use Rashford regularly, otherwise that would be a waste of talent...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Come on you Redmen.
> 
> 
> 
> This is but my personal opinion and you might call me biased because I support a rival club of yours from the Merseyside (  ) but you better not get too excited. His goalscoring record at PSG may look impressive to you but the Ligue 1 isn't the PL and PSG is a different side from United, though he gets to reunite with Mourinho. You also have to consider that he's anything but a young player nowadays and in the PL, there are enough quality defenders younger than him who may as well make things tough for him: Kompany, Otamendi, Koscielny, Zouma, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Stones, Matip...
> 
> To be fair Mkhitaryan and Martial pose a greater attacking threat. I also expect Mourinho to use Rashford regularly, otherwise that would be a waste of talent...


AAAhhaaa!!!! 
A Koptie!! 
Another one!! 
OK now this is seriously getting interesting. I hope we will enjoy a good season together on the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> AAAhhaaa!!!!
> A Koptie!!
> Another one!!
> OK now this is seriously getting interesting. I hope we will enjoy a good season together on the thread



Same here. What do you think about Klopp's transfer dealings so far? I personally feel that we've made good business, fingers crossed that we'll sign an upgrade on Moreno, though I reckon that he should get another chance despite the costly defensive errors he made last season. Smith signed for a permanent move to Bournemouth and Flanagan will go on loan to Burnley for a season which means that we've made progress of signing a new LB although I haven't heard of reports about that yet. I hope it's Hector, Rodriguez or any other young, talented and proven player. 

Btw, I personally don't rate Mourinho as a manager and I doubt it's a coincidence that he was unable to stay at a club for more than 3 years. Granted, his spells at Inter Milan and Real Madrid weren't too bad but look at Chelsea last season - they were in tatters.

That said, have a fun bus ride with him, you Mancs.


----------



## Kao Boy

Prediction : Man City is taking the title again and BTW .. it is not a Leicester's cup this year at all... Man U continue playing Europa Cup and Chelsea, along with Spurs moving to Champions league.


----------



## Srinivas

Wenger's policy had made this mess for Arsenal, He is hesitant to bring in new talent even though he knows the shortage.

Also a guy like Ozil at number 10 and there is no world class striker, only wenger can think of these kind of strategies.

Arsenal look clues less when they are under pressure, lack of leadership and experience is the main problem.

Youth policy, then selling them when they are performing took the toll on the club performance.

Basically wenger views Arsenal as a money generating organization with some entertaining football !


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> Arrogant
> I hope EPL will show him his actual worth



He is arrogant as a professional no doubt but one could argue he had to given his background. He grew up in Rosengård (one of the toughest neighbourhoods in Sweden, the links in google news should explain what kind of an area it is, police, gunshots etc
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rosengård&tbm=nws
) and had to pass the immigrant barrier in order to break into the national team. A nice guy can easily be pushed around in such circumstances.

However off field everyone that I know who has met him has always said he is very humble in real life, and lets give the guy a slack, he donates so much to charity (http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...m-to-brazil-for-inas-world-cup-213308379.html and never forgets where is from (http://creativity-online.com/work/volvo-epilogue/47951).



war&peace said:


> My favourite player..met him once in Stureplan...when my friend pointed out it was the great player.



Have you lived in Sweden bro?


----------



## war&peace

Kambojaric said:


> He is arrogant as a professional no doubt but one could argue he had to given his background. He grew up in Rosengård (one of the toughest neighbourhoods in Sweden, the links in google news should explain what kind of an area it is, police, gunshots etc
> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rosengård&tbm=nws
> ) and had to pass the immigrant barrier in order to break into the national team. A nice guy can easily be pushed around in such circumstances.
> 
> However off field everyone that I know who has met him has always said he is very humble in real life, and lets give the guy a slack, he donates so much to charity (http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...m-to-brazil-for-inas-world-cup-213308379.html and never forgets where is from (http://creativity-online.com/work/volvo-epilogue/47951).
> 
> 
> 
> Have you lived in Sweden bro?


I visit Sweden a lot.  I was taken by my colleague to Stureplan, Stockholm and then he came there and he is really popular...according to her more than the king

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

war&peace said:


> I visit Sweden a lot.  I was taken by my colleague to Stureplan, Stockholm and then he came there and he is really popular...according to her more than the king



Ah nice, you could say he is haha. Last time Zlatan met the King he told him "Ta hand om Sverige tills jag kommer hem" (Take care of Sweden till I come home") 

http://www.expressen.se/sport/fotboll/ligue-1/ta-hand-om-sverige-tills-jag-kommer-hem/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Kambojaric said:


> Ah nice, you could say he is haha. Last time Zlatan met the King he told him "Ta hand om Sverige tills jag kommer hem" (Take care of Sweden till I come home")
> 
> http://www.expressen.se/sport/fotboll/ligue-1/ta-hand-om-sverige-tills-jag-kommer-hem/


Och sedan han flytt till Frankrike  

But I think now he visits Sweden for a short stay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

war&peace said:


> Och sedan han flytt till Frankrike
> 
> But I think now he visits Sweden for a short stay



United are playing Galatasaray in Göteborg in a month. That will be his official debut I think. Tickets for good places are costing around $125, serious money for a pre season friendly.

http://www.ticketmaster.se/event/supermatchen-manchester-united-fc-galatasaray-sk-biljetter/436859


----------



## war&peace

Kambojaric said:


> United are playing Galatasaray in Göteborg in a month. That will be his official debut I think. Tickets for good places are costing around $125, serious money for a pre season friendly.
> 
> http://www.ticketmaster.se/event/supermatchen-manchester-united-fc-galatasaray-sk-biljetter/436859



I won't be in Sweden but even if I was I, most probably, won't go for pre season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

@Arsalan @Armstrong I hope you two don't hate Jordan Henderson, he's getting an excessive and irrational amount of flak lately. Our fans were over the moon when he was promoted to vice-captain two years ago and later to Stevie G's successor but since he was struggling with injuries our supporters' comments ranged from 'He's bang average' to 'He must be sold'. Heck, in the England v Slovakia game in the Euros, Gary Lineker and Jamie Carragher praised his performance and rightly so because his link-up with Clyne and the role he played in creating chances for England were impressive but, Liverpool and England fans alike unjustly slate him. This reveals the ugly side of our fanbase. :/

Hope he'll fully recover from his injuries and repeat his stellar form from 13-14 and 14-15, especially since our new midfield signings - Grujic and Wijnaldum - aren't going to rot on the bench.


----------



## Kambojaric

Arryn said:


> Come on you Redmen.
> 
> 
> 
> This is but my personal opinion and you might call me biased because I support a rival club of yours from the Merseyside (  ) but you better not get too excited. His goalscoring record at PSG may look impressive to you but the Ligue 1 isn't the PL and PSG is a different side from United, though he gets to reunite with Mourinho. You also have to consider that he's anything but a young player nowadays and in the PL, there are enough quality defenders younger than him who may as well make things tough for him: Kompany, Otamendi, Koscielny, Zouma, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Stones, Matip...
> 
> To be fair Mkhitaryan and Martial pose a greater attacking threat. I also expect Mourinho to use Rashford regularly, otherwise that would be a waste of talent...



You might be right, the reason behind my words however is more because like every other football fan in Sweden, being a fan of Zlatan is a must, and we cant wait to see him playing for United

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Kambojaric said:


> You might be right, the reason behind my words however is more because like every other football fan in Sweden, being a fan of Zlatan is a must, and we cant wait to see him playing for United



I see you point, Ibra is a huge name in world football. But he hasn't really impressed in the Euros, has he?



Srinivas said:


> Arsenal need a world class striker !



They sure do but they're running out on options. Higuain has signed for Juventus recently and Lacazette isn't likely imho because his contract is running until 2019 and Lyon have denied that bids were made for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Arryn said:


> I see you point, Ibra is a huge name in world football. But he hasn't really impressed in the Euros, has he?
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do but they're running out on options. Higuain has signed for Juventus recently and Lacazette isn't likely imho because his contract is running until 2019 and Lyon have denied that bids were made for him.



Shared fourth highest scorer in Euro history (http://www.worldfootball.net/alltime_goalgetter/em/tore/1/). Had he played in a better team and got more support he would undoubtedly have more goals to his name.


----------



## Srinivas

Arryn said:


> I see you point, Ibra is a huge name in world football. But he hasn't really impressed in the Euros, has he?
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do but they're running out on options. Higuain has signed for Juventus recently and Lacazette isn't likely imho because his contract is running until 2019 and Lyon have denied that bids were made for him.



If Arsene wanted a striker there are some good options like Vardy (failed bid), icardi, Lukaka etc..etc..., Problem is the bidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Arsalan said:


> So many threads on cricket, what about football?
> 
> Football followers report in! Specially English premier league fans. The season start is nearing and the excitement level is rising! Quite a few new procurement to keep an key on. This season promises a lot. Lets see what it delivers.
> 
> 
> Seriously, how many of our members follow English Premier League?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok with football fans showing up here now, for the second part of this "Following 2016/2017 season" visit below thread:
> https://fantasy.premierleague.com/


I like football game.However, nowadays I am not getting enough time to watch football.Last time what I watched was the final match between Spain and Ireland. Believe me, I salute Spanish for representing the game by playing fairly and with dignity. Meanwhile on the other hand, Irish players were very desperate and their actions were very provocative. They didn't missed a single chance to push, hit and hurt Spanish players.
I was very happy when Spain had won the grand finale. 

Regards


----------



## yuba

Love liverpool but dont expect much this season.Even with klopp i cant see us getting higher then 6th we are just not buying top end players but love over paying for players from the epl.I think city will win it and as much as i hate to say it i think united will do well.


----------



## Areesh

EPL is sh!t. La Liga is the real deal


----------



## livingdead

I like football but cant commit to watch it.... dont watch club matches, mostly world cup... support german team..


----------



## shah1398

I am myself a sport enthusiast and ADIDAS (All day I dream about Sports) defines me well. In soccer I had played at position of defender and goalkeeper. So I am always touchy about poor goalkeepers when goal is scored against them . With English premier league we are getting a chance to see Metal striking metal. Anxiously waiting for the game as no specific team is my personal favorite, rather I love and enjoy the good game presented by any team. So its win win season for me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Arsalan said:


> @war&peace @Devil Soul @MarkusS @New Resolve @Providence @shah1398 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @waz @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Taygibay @Joe Shearer @Moonlight @Curious_Guy @Nilgiri @Gufi @Deliorman @Tresbon @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Jango @Kambojaric @F86 Saber @Tiger Awan @fatman17 @Winchester @Windjammer @Raja.Pakistani @EagleEyes @batmannow @Rafael @A.Rafay @PlanetSoldier @khanboy007 @cb4 @Delnavaz B @Jaanbaz @flamer84 @Spring Onion @Fattyacids @yuba @CHACHA"G" @Srinivas @Informant @Dave Gray @proud indian94 @proud_indian @Steve781 @Armstrong (MY FRIEND -Liverpool fan  ) @hinduguy @bdslph @The Sandman @Zibago @TaimiKhan @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @MastanKhan @django @Mr.Meap @Syed.Ali.Haider @User
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @fsayed @anant_s @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair
> @TejasMk3
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA @egodoc222 @DesiGuy1403 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @MilSpec @Spectre @Windjammer @Horus @GURU DUTT @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @abcxyz0000
> @MilSpec @Spectre
> @Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @Srinivas
> @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina @randomradio @Guynextdoor2 @2800 @calmDown@all @zebra7
> @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @Godman @Gibbs



I used to follow the EPL closely in my youth....now got no time or interest for it really. I might catch a few games over the weekend with friends that are more into it 

I was a liverpool fan back in the day too hehe.....back when Man U were kicking everyone's arses year after year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

is Aston Villa in partnership with Indian government ? .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757463642283573248
and 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757150660303413248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757154649627656192




*Easah Suliman* is an English born football player currently playing for Aston Villa. He also holds nationality with Pakistan.
Suliman is a very athletic centre-back, who has captained England U17s in their World Cup campaign last year.

will look out for this boy seems special

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Kambojaric said:


> Shared fourth highest scorer in Euro history (http://www.worldfootball.net/alltime_goalgetter/em/tore/1/). Had he played in a better team and got more support he would undoubtedly have more goals to his name.



What I meant was this year's Euros in France, where Sweden failed to qualify for the knockout stage. 




yuba said:


> Love liverpool but dont expect much this season.Even with klopp i cant see us getting higher then 6th we are just not buying top end players but love over paying for players from the epl.I think city will win it and as much as i hate to say it i think united will do well.



Have faith in Klopp, mate. It's not his style to splash all the money on big names because he *makes *world-class players. Just take a look at his tenure at Dortmund. No one - except for those closely following the Polish league - knew who Robert Lewandowski was when Klopp brought him to Dortmund but look at where he's now. Götze, Piszczek, Blaszczykowski, Reus, Aubameyang, Kagawa - they all thrived under Klopp as well. Two league titles and one DFB-Pokal is impressive given Dortmund's limited financial resources compared to Bayern. 

Speaking of overpaying, you might argue that we did exactly that for Mane but bear in mind that he was under Klopp's radar already while he was the Dortmund manager. He's one of the most talented players in the PL and he brings pace to our side, something we lacked since Raheem Sterling had left, his only problem is his consistency but I'm sure Klopp will work on that with him. I watched the pre-season friendlies and he always turned out to be a threat to the opposition though he has yet to score. 

Not sure whether it's City or United will win the league, I think Chelsea and Spurs are title contenders as well. Batshuayi and Kante are both awesome signings for Conte and Wanyama and Janssen will strengthen Poch's side as well. 

I'd personally love to see Spurs win the league so that all the Gooners go wild about the fact that they can't celebrate St Totteringham's anymore. 



Areesh said:


> EPL is sh!t. La Liga is the real deal



I beg to differ. Right now there are but three teams that have a realistic chance of winning the league in La Liga while it's usually 5-6 sides that fight for the top spot in the PL. I find it dull when the Top 3 sides in La Liga tend to smash the smaller clubs 8-0 or so...  Put them in the PL and I believe it's likely that they may struggle with teams like Bournemouth, Swansea, Middlesbrough, West Brom etc. Playing Stoke away would be anything but easy for them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

So, we played against Chelsea today and we lost our first pre-season game and conceded our first goal in pre-season. Quite a disappointing goal to concede since we've been weak in set pieces last season. The match could've gone either way though as Coutinho had a clear cut chance and Firmino had a goal disallowed due to offside. After all , it was just a pre-season friendly where both we and Chelsea struggled with the very wet pitch and the hot weather.



Srinivas said:


> If Arsene wanted a striker there are some good options like Vardy (failed bid), icardi, Lukaka etc..etc..., Problem is the bidding.



Icardi would be a decent option but I don't see Koeman letting Kuaku



Arryn said:


> So, we played against Chelsea today and we lost our first pre-season game and conceded our first goal in pre-season. Quite a disappointing goal to concede since we've been weak in set pieces last season. The match could've gone either way though as Coutinho had a clear cut chance and Firmino had a goal disallowed due to offside. After all , it was just a pre-season friendly where both we and Chelsea struggled with the very wet pitch and the hot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Icardi would be a decent option but I don't see Koeman letting Kuaku



Had some issues with my phone, sorry about that. Vardy signed a contract extension for Leicester and he didn't like Wenger's style, so...
Icardi had a mixed season but he'd be a decent option for Arsenal.
Can't see Lukaku leaving as he's a key player for Everton.


----------



## Srinivas

Arryn said:


> So, we played against Chelsea today and we lost our first pre-season game and conceded our first goal in pre-season. Quite a disappointing goal to concede since we've been weak in set pieces last season. The match could've gone either way though as Coutinho had a clear cut chance and Firmino had a goal disallowed due to offside. After all , it was just a pre-season friendly where both we and Chelsea struggled with the very wet pitch and the hot weather.
> Icardi would be a decent option but I don't see Koeman letting Kuaku



Chelsea rely on defensive strategy and an odd goal. Where as Klopp rely on free flowing football with high energy on the pitch.

I think Liverpool players still need to adopt to his game play. Some important players are coming from injury layoff like Sturridge.

Liverpool need some good wingers and a centreback !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Srinivas said:


> Chelsea rely on defensive strategy and an odd goal. Where as Klopp rely on free flowing football with high energy on the pitch.
> 
> I think Liverpool players still need to adopt to his game play. Some important players are coming from injury layoff like Sturridge.
> 
> Liverpool need some good wingers and a centreback !



In my book the squad has already adapted to Klopp's style.

Wingers-wise, Mane can play on either side, Ojo plays on the wing as well though he might be loaned out and Markovic is another winger but his future at the club is uncertain, hope he'll step up in the remaining friendlies. Regardless, we already have a wealth of attacking options. 

The central defence is well-covered with Matip as a 1st team player. Lovren and Sakho will have to fight for the remaining spot. Klavan is a good replacement for Kolo Toure an Skrtel and don't forget Joe Gomez, I hope he gets enough playing time. 

Signing a new left back is a much more important priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Arryn said:


> In my book the squad has already adapted to Klopp's style.
> 
> Wingers-wise, Mane can play on either side, Ojo plays on the wing as well though he might be loaned out and Markovic is another winger but his future at the club is uncertain, hope he'll step up in the remaining friendlies. Regardless, we already have a wealth of attacking options.
> 
> The central defence is well-covered with Matip as a 1st team player. Lovren and Sakho will have to fight for the remaining spot. Klavan is a good replacement for Kolo Toure an Skrtel and don't forget Joe Gomez, I hope he gets enough playing time.
> 
> Signing a new left back is a much more important priority.



I am comparing this liverpool team with Kloop's BVB. The team still needs some adaptation.

Klopp game needs high energy levels through out 90 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Slav Defence said:


> I like football game.However, nowadays I am not getting enough time to watch football.Last time what I watched was the final match between Spain and Ireland. Believe me, I salute Spanish for representing the game by playing fairly and with dignity. Meanwhile on the other hand, Irish players were very desperate and their actions were very provocative. They didn't missed a single chance to push, hit and hurt Spanish players.
> I was very happy when Spain had won the grand finale.
> 
> Regards


Spain vs Ireland?
Which FINAL are you talking about? 



yuba said:


> Love liverpool but dont expect much this season.Even with klopp i cant see us getting higher then 6th we are just not buying top end players but love over paying for players from the epl.I think city will win it and as much as i hate to say it i think united will do well.





Nilgiri said:


> I used to follow the EPL closely in my youth....now got no time or interest for it really. I might catch a few games over the weekend with friends that are more into it
> 
> I was a liverpool fan back in the day too hehe.....back when Man U were kicking everyone's arses year after year.


Ahaa,,
well there will be quite a few of us here then 
See you around!!
You ll never walk alone 
@Arryn



Areesh said:


> EPL is sh!t. La Liga is the real deal


Lolz,
What La Liga?
The league that was cherishing how finally they have got a third team the world knows about in Atletico?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Arryn said:


> What I meant was this year's Euros in France, where Sweden failed to qualify for the knockout stage.



Ah yes, the Swedish team in this years Euros was probably the weakest Sweden team I have seen in my lifetime. They only made it through to the Euros cuz of a third place playoff win over Denmark who are even more shit at the moment lol. The midfield lacked any creativity and presence, forcing Zlatan to move down the field to help them out. However he does not possess the pace now to then charge back up and take an attacking position like he did before. Wing back Olson was probably the only remotely dangerous offensive player who was actually giving support to Zlatan. The coach's tactics also came under heavy scrutiny as he choose to play defensivily stronger midfielders even in must win games like the one against Ireland. No wonder Sweden had no shot on target in the first two games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Srinivas said:


> I am comparing this liverpool team with Kloop's BVB. The team still needs some adaptation.
> 
> Klopp game needs high energy levels through out 90 minutes.



I see your point, the current side is doing good progress so far but it will take time until they finally reach the peak.

BTW, let's invite @mike2000 is back to the thread, a Chelsea fan if memory serves me right. I also wonder whether there are Spurs fans on PDF...


----------



## Slav Defence

Arsalan said:


> Spain vs Ireland?
> Which FINAL are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaa,,
> well there will be quite a few of us here then
> See you around!!
> You ll never walk alone
> @Arryn
> 
> 
> Lolz,
> What La Liga?
> The league that was cherishing how finally they have got a third team the world knows about in Atletico?



Spain versus Ireland, Euro cup final 2012.Imagine, I watched football match 4 years ago and after that got busy with my personal life and other stuff. 


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> I see your point, the current side is doing good progress so far but it will take time until they finally reach the peak.
> 
> BTW, let's invite @mike2000 is back to the thread, a Chelsea fan if memory serves me right. I also wonder whether there are Spurs fans on PDF...


I wonder if there are Spurs fans in London 

right @mike2000 is back


----------



## yuba

Arryn said:


> What I meant was this year's Euros in France, where Sweden failed to qualify for the knockout stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have faith in Klopp, mate. It's not his style to splash all the money on big names because he *makes *world-class players. Just take a look at his tenure at Dortmund. No one - except for those closely following the Polish league - knew who Robert Lewandowski was when Klopp brought him to Dortmund but look at where he's now. Götze, Piszczek, Blaszczykowski, Reus, Aubameyang, Kagawa - they all thrived under Klopp as well. Two league titles and one DFB-Pokal is impressive given Dortmund's limited financial resources compared to Bayern.
> 
> Speaking of overpaying, you might argue that we did exactly that for Mane but bear in mind that he was under Klopp's radar already while he was the Dortmund manager. He's one of the most talented players in the PL and he brings pace to our side, something we lacked since Raheem Sterling had left, his only problem is his consistency but I'm sure Klopp will work on that with him. I watched the pre-season friendlies and he always turned out to be a threat to the opposition though he has yet to score.
> 
> Not sure whether it's City or United will win the league, I think Chelsea and Spurs are title contenders as well. Batshuayi and Kante are both awesome signings for Conte and Wanyama and Janssen will strengthen Poch's side as well.
> 
> I'd personally love to see Spurs win the league so that all the Gooners go wild about the fact that they can't celebrate St Totteringham's anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Right now there are but three teams that have a realistic chance of winning the league in La Liga while it's usually 5-6 sides that fight for the top spot in the PL. I find it dull when the Top 3 sides in La Liga tend to smash the smaller clubs 8-0 or so...  Put them in the PL and I believe it's likely that they may struggle with teams like Bournemouth, Swansea, Middlesbrough, West Brom etc. Playing Stoke away would be anything but easy for them too.


Hope you are right about mane think we still need a dm someone to replace moreno who i think is a liability.I also agree that spurs and the plastics will have a good season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Hope you are right about mane think we still need a dm someone to replace moreno who i think is a liability.I also agree that spurs and the plastics will have a good season


I am quite hopeful that Mane will prove to be worth every single penny we spent on him and then some! Also he addresses a key area in our team so i think he is a good buy. Also i agree that we need some strengthening at the back for sure. I wont mind a true winger as well but that is secondary for now. Priority should be to get in a defender to strengthen that area. I see a lot of goals this season and the team which concede less will be at advantage. ManU is set to excel in that area with Mourinho arriving with this pool of buses!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> I am quite hopeful that Mane will prove to be worth every single penny we spent on him and then some! Also he addresses a key area in our team so i think he is a good buy. Also i agree that we need some strengthening at the back for sure. I wont mind a true winger as well but that is secondary for now. Priority should be to get in a defender to strengthen that area. I see a lot of goals this season and the team which concede less will be at advantage. ManU is set to excel in that area with Mourinho arriving with this pool of buses!



Can't wait for Sturridge to stay fit and score 20+ goals, that would surely improve our chances of qualifying for the Champions League, if not fighting for the title. I expect Origi and Ings to bang in big goals as well, assuming that they'll get sufficient playing time.

I hope Karius won't let us down, he's quite young but he's already made almost 100 appearances for Mainz which is a decent number for a 23-year old GK. This opinion might be a tad of a long shot for you lot but frankly, he's a match for the likes of Courtois, Cech and Lloris.

LFC had better sign a new left back sooner rather than later. As I've already posted, Jonas Hector or Ricardo Rodriguez would be ideal but I heard Hector doesn't fit Klopp's requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Can't wait for Sturridge to stay fit and score 20+ goals, that would surely improve our chances of qualifying for the Champions League, if not fighting for the title. I expect Origi and Ings to bang in big goals as well, assuming that they'll get sufficient playing time.
> 
> I hope Karius won't let us down, he's quite young but he's already made almost 100 appearances for Mainz which is a decent number for a 23-year old GK. This opinion might be a tad of a long shot for you lot but frankly, he's a match for the likes of Courtois, Cech and Lloris.
> 
> LFC had better sign a new left back sooner rather than later. As I've already posted, Jonas Hector or Ricardo Rodriguez would be ideal but I heard Hector doesn't fit Klopp's requirements


I agree with you in Sturridge. When it comes to quality and talent he is easily the best player we have. I hope he stays fit and if he does will be hopefully scores quite a few goals. Ings is also a bright prospect specially with Klopp style of play. I hope he gets decent play time and if he does i am confident he will be up there competing with top goal scorer

As for defender, well there are quite a few options and i think it is more about "will" and "vision" to go for one of them. I really like Moreno when he is going forward but he is the weak link when it comes to defense. One left back and perhaps another one who can play is a couple of different roles in defense is a must required. 

I have not followed Mainz so do not know much about Karius but we do need someone who challenges Mignolet for the starting spot. If Karius is that guy then i am happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

So how do people rate Leicesters chances this season? Ranieri has been adament that they won't be winning the title again but what about a champions league spot? Do we have a "big six" now?


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> I agree with you in Sturridge. When it comes to quality and talent he is easily the best player we have. I hope he stays fit and if he does will be hopefully scores quite a few goals. Ings is also a bright prospect specially with Klopp style of play. I hope he gets decent play time and if he does i am confident he will be up there competing with top goal scorer
> 
> As for defender, well there are quite a few options and i think it is more about "will" and "vision" to go for one of them. I really like Moreno when he is going forward but he is the weak link when it comes to defense. One left back and perhaps another one who can play is a couple of different roles in defense is a must required.
> 
> I have not followed Mainz so do not know much about Karius but we do need someone who challenges Mignolet for the starting spot. If Karius is that guy then i am happy with it.



Rest assured, Karius isn't here to warm the bench. Left back-wise Gomez can act as a backup and Milner can stand in as a fullback on either side (he's certainly not the most spectacular player in our squad but he's like a Swiss Army knife when it comes to positions). Considering that we're only playing in the PL, the FA Cup and the League Cup this season it doesn't make much sense to have a big squad but an additional left back would be nice. Maybe another right back would do as well to take the load off Clyne for a bit - he had 52 appearances last season!



Kambojaric said:


> So how do people rate Leicesters chances this season? Ranieri has been adament that they won't be winning the title again but what about a champions league spot? Do we have a "big six" now?



Depends on whether Ranieri can cope with Kanté's departure - he's been crucial to the Foxes' road to the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> So how do people rate Leicesters chances this season? Ranieri has been adament that they won't be winning the title again but what about a champions league spot? Do we have a "big six" now?


Absolutely not!
I wont rate them for top six. This is the truth although it is a bit sad.



Arryn said:


> Rest assured, Karius isn't here to warm the bench. Left back-wise Gomez can act as a backup and Milner can stand in as a fullback on either side (he's certainly not the most spectacular player in our squad but he's like a Swiss Army knife when it comes to positions). Considering that we're only playing in the PL, the FA Cup and the League Cup this season it doesn't make much sense to have a big squad but an additional left back would be nice. Maybe another right back would do as well to take the load off Clyne for a bit - he had 52 appearances last season!.


Yup for this exact "load sharing" reason i mentioned a defender who can fill in different roles. It do not makes much sense to hire multiple replacements and back up for all of back four. We already have a decent squad. Personally i would like a left back. Second priority, if possible, a versatile player to share some load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

Maybe if Arsene resigned Arsenal would buy a CB and a Forward........ But it seems hopeless with the current penny pinching, deal finding manager with no drive to be number one... Top 4 -.-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

Gufi said:


> Maybe if Arsene resigned Arsenal would buy a CB and a Forward........ But it seems hopeless with the current penny pinching, deal finding manager with no drive to be number one... Top 4 -.-



I agree. Wenger is a legendary manager and Arsenal have won 2 FA Cups and 2 Community Shields in the last two years but if I were Chips Keswick I'd sack him, to be honest. Qualifying for the Champions League and finishing above Spurs aren't achievements, but mediocrity for a big club like Arsenal. Concluding last season as runners-up was lucky, given their poor run of form from January to March and Giroud's goal drought. 

At the rate things are going at the moment I expect Spurs to finish above the Gooners, and yes, I rate Poch. The thrashing they got from the relegated Geordies was a one-off, considering that Dele Alli was suspended. Otherwise Spurs are becoming a stronger side each season under Poch.


----------



## Arsalan

Gufi said:


> Maybe if Arsene resigned Arsenal would buy a CB and a Forward........ But it seems hopeless with the current penny pinching, deal finding manager with no drive to be number one... Top 4 -.-


Gunners finally beginning to question Arsene!! 
The dawn of a new era for PL indeed 

Guys i am quite happy that there are so many of us EPL fans here but no one for Fantasy Football League? I find it very entertaining and you are bound to stay up-to-date with the latest happening even in preseason once you get involved in FPL.
https://defence.pk/threads/fantasy-premier-league-2016-2017.441359/
Try it!!


----------



## LowPost

Shocking news. That leaves us with only Mignolet and Manninger for a good part of the season. 

http://www.thisisanfield.com/2016/07/loris-karius-suffers-broken-hand-least-two-months/


----------



## fatman17

I'm a Arsenal fan but they still haven't addressed their weaknesses from LY.


----------



## Srinivas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arryn said:


> Can't wait for Sturridge to stay fit and score 20+ goals, that would surely improve our chances of qualifying for the Champions League, if not fighting for the title. I expect Origi and Ings to bang in big goals as well, assuming that they'll get sufficient playing time.
> 
> I hope Karius won't let us down, he's quite young but he's already made almost 100 appearances for Mainz which is a decent number for a 23-year old GK. This opinion might be a tad of a long shot for you lot but frankly, he's a match for the likes of Courtois, Cech and Lloris.
> 
> LFC had better sign a new left back sooner rather than later. As I've already posted, Jonas Hector or Ricardo Rodriguez would be ideal but I heard Hector doesn't fit Klopp's requirements


just read now karius out for two months with a broken hand.So now its back to mignolet who seems to make a mistake every few games.I have high hopes for origi who was looking like he was settlling in before his injury.Like you said if we can keep sturridge fit he guaranteed 20 pus goals a season.I think if we can get a dm replace moreno and find another sammi hyypia what a player he was we be good to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

yuba said:


> just read now karius out for two months with a broken hand.So now its back to mignolet who seems to make a mistake every few games.I have high hopes for origi who was looking like he was settlling in before his injury.Like you said if we can keep sturridge fit he guaranteed 20 pus goals a season.I think if we can get a dm replace moreno and find another sammi hyypia what a player he was we be good to go.



Mignolet was poor in the game against Roma recently but hopefully he'll improve because I'm sure he's realised that he has to defend his first-choice goalkeeper spot and it won't be an easy task for him even though Karius will need some time to recover, especially from his hand injury. 

In the previous seasons neither Brad Jones nor Adam Bogdan were in a position to compete against Migs as the first-choice GK despite the fact that Rodgers stripped him of the role in December 2014, only to hand it back to him after Jones was out injured, but Mignolet showed a strong performance after that for the rest of the season. Who knows, Klopp might start Manninger ahead of him if Mignolet does so poorly again.  On a serious note, Manninger looked solid when he played in the 1st half. 

Haven't thought about signing a new DM before but the Roma game showed we need one because Henderson, Can, Wijnaldum and I think Grujic too are more attack-minded midfielders and Lucas is likely to leave the club. The lack of a DM meant that Roma were able to find space between the midfield and the defence, allowing them to expose our CBs. 

Thinking about the left back situation again Milner was good when he took that role in the same game. He's lacking pace but he can defend at least. Köln want £20m for Hector and I'm aware that we'll have to get used to the inflation of transfer fees every year (hell, Pogba may leave Juve for more than £100m) but I doubt Hector is worth that much. We were also linked with Ben Chilwell and Andrew Robertson but their asking price is £12m and £14m respectively, too much to justify paying that. 

Wijnaldum might be our last signing in this transfer window, yet Klopp admitted that additional transfers might be made. Hopefully we can finally get rid of both Benteke and Balotelli, btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

I have given up on mignolet he has a couple of good games then loses the plot and ends up costing us.Last season we needed a dm because teams went through our midfield to easily.Can not believe we not got one the team needs a player who can win balls and break up opposition play.You are right about transfer prices think everton want 75 million for lukaku crazy prices.


----------



## F86 Saber

I stopped watching football altogether when Rafa took over Real Madrid last season, my prediction was that he would not last past winter break and that is exactly what happened. Thankfully Zizou took over and things started looking better however i only followed rest of the season and Euros partially. Guys like Rafa and Mourinho can really make you hate the game.


----------



## LowPost

I can barely believe how we pulled off a 4-0 thrashing over Barca. This wasn't a full strength side we were up against but Luis Enrique started Messi, Suarez, Busquets, Arda Turan and Ter Stegen, hence it was far from being a second-string side too. I also like Real Madrid so it was hard for me not to find Mané's calma calma celebration hilarious 

Grujic scored one worldy of a header in this game as well. If I can hazard a wild guess he might even be a better signing than Pogba.  On a serious note, £100m is excessive for a player of his quality. This sum of money would be more appropriate for a forward who will score 50+ goals a season like Ronaldo but not for a midfielder like Pogba. Never jumped on the hype bandwagon anyway. 

Kinda disappointed about how the Mainz game turned out to be but this game was more about regaining fitness, giving our academy products a chance and considering who to start in the opening game against Arsenal. 

Has anyone watched the Community Shield game yesterday?


----------



## Arsalan

WOW!!
What a game we had yesterday!! Arsenal vs Liverpool!! Epic!!

Liverpool will be a great threat going forward this season and remains the team with most goals in 2016! The problem part is defense. We need to buy a reliable defender, preferably a left back before transfer window closes. A holding midfielder should be second on that priority list and even if we miss on that Can, Milner and Lucas can do the job for now. A defender is what we need!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherin616

I have mufc as my pro pic yet no one tagged me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> WOW!!
> What a game we had yesterday!! Arsenal vs Liverpool!! Epic!!
> 
> Liverpool will be a great threat going forward this season and remains the team with most goals in 2016! The problem part is defense. We need to buy a reliable defender, preferably a left back before transfer window closes. A holding midfielder should be second on that priority list and even if we miss on that Can, Milner and Lucas can do the job for now. A defender is what we need!!!



Good game indeed. United bagged three points as well, with Ibra continuing his impressive debut goal tradition (Italy, Spain, France, Champions League and now England).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

good result for liverpool yesterday our attack looked real good.The only downside was our defence moreno proving what every pool fan knows but apparently the management dont that he is useless 
no positioning gets caught ball watching.If we could replace him and get a decent dm i think we give top 4 a good run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Arsenal's winning it this year.




Arsenal doesn't have the finishing touch to be champion Top 4 Team Manchester united, Manchester city, Liverpool, Chelsea,



sherin616 said:


> I have mufc as my pro pic yet no one tagged me




Don't worry nobody Tagged me also and MUFC has a good squad but i was hoping they will some how sign Robben



Arsalan said:


> WOW!!
> What a game we had yesterday!! Arsenal vs Liverpool!! Epic!!
> 
> Liverpool will be a great threat going forward this season and remains the team with most goals in 2016! The problem part is defense. We need to buy a reliable defender, preferably a left back before transfer window closes. A holding midfielder should be second on that priority list and even if we miss on that Can, Milner and Lucas can do the job for now. A defender is what we need!!!




The goals were amazing also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Doordie said:


> Arsenal doesn't have the finishing touch to be champion Top 4 Team Manchester united, Manchester city, Liverpool, Chelsea,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry nobody Tagged me also and MUFC has a good squad but i was hoping they will some how sign Robben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goals were amazing also


Yeahh!!! All four of them. Difficult to pick a winner!
An extra ordinary free kick, a spark of individual brilliance and two superb team efforts which as an article mentioned as "out arsenaling arsenal".

And sorry for not tagging you or @sherin616 however it is good to have you both here. 



yuba said:


> good result for liverpool yesterday our attack looked real good.The only downside was our defence moreno proving what every pool fan knows but apparently the management dont that he is useless
> no positioning gets caught ball watching.If we could replace him and get a decent dm i think we give top 4 a good run.


I wont say "useless". he is a hardworker really and his aggressive/attacking instincts take forward often. This is the reason he is sometimes caught out of position. Talk some sense and make him realize when it is right time to press forward and he can be spark the left flank. Wont mind a more defense minded left back as i mentioned but wont call him useless either.

P.S. I really hope Ingss gets in. I feel confident that he will be a treat to watch. He have got skill and pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherin616

Under 3 lakh in fpl  61 point

Under 3 lakh in fpl  61 point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> P.S. I really hope Ingss gets in. I feel confident that he will be a treat to watch. He have got skill and pace.



I'm sure he'll get a chance as long as he keeps regaining match sharpness. He scored a goal for the U23s in Premier League 2 against Southampton but unfortunately we lost that match 4-1.

Edit: It seems to me that Klopp sees the solution to the left back and holding midfielder issues in our squad itself rather than on the transfer market. This will sound odd to many of our fans but I have faith in him. Moreno has been highly rated in his home country during his spell at Sevilla and he was the first-choice LB of Spain's U21s. I know it's hard to keep cool when he does yet another defensive blunder but it's best to stand behind him no matter what. Firmino for instance loses the ball cheaply quite often and Can makes wrong decisions as well but since both know that they're fan favourites they've got the confidence to turn the game in our favour, which they mostly do. A player like Mignolet or Moreno however, doesn't enjoy that luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

sherin616 said:


> Under 3 lakh in fpl  61 point
> 
> Under 3 lakh in fpl  61 point



Ahaa!!
FINALLY!!! 
Someone who knows and is part of FPL!! Awesome! 

Join me here? 
https://defence.pk/threads/fantasy-premier-league-2016-2017.441359/


----------



## Arsalan

Oh liverpool!! 
The same old story!!

Need to sort out that defensive problems if we are to improve this season. Klopp brings a big game mentality and it was pretty obvious last season as well. However win against news promoted teams also count as 3 points so we seriosuly need to plug those holes!! 

The weekend was such a tragic one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Oh liverpool!!
> The same old story!!
> 
> Need to sort out that defensive problems if we are to improve this season. Klopp brings a big game mentality and it was pretty obvious last season as well. However win against news promoted teams also count as 3 points so we seriosuly need to plug those holes!!
> 
> The weekend was such a tragic one [/QUOT





Arsalan said:


> Oh liverpool!!
> The same old story!!
> 
> Need to sort out that defensive problems if we are to improve this season. Klopp brings a big game mentality and it was pretty obvious last season as well. However win against news promoted teams also count as 3 points so we seriosuly need to plug those holes!!
> 
> The weekend was such a tragic one


Nobody seemed to show up this week and playing henderson as a dm never worked.Have you heard about the possible chinese investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RepublicOk

Arsenal FTW


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Nobody seemed to show up this week and playing henderson as a dm never worked.Have you heard about the possible chinese investment.


Yup i heard of it but not sure what to make of it. I hope it stays as an investment only and the controlling shares remain with Fenway! They are doing a decent job and we cant be sure what the next owners will bring. Will however love some investment and those $$ to come our way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

An old news but relevant 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/915994/...m-pakistans-street-child-squad-on-epls-radar/

*Players from Pakistan’s street child squad on EPL’s radar*
_Published in The Express Tribune, July 7th, 2015._
*KARACHI: Making a career in the English Premier League (EPL) is a goal for many aspiring footballers around the world. And Raziq Mustaq — the 2014 Street Child World Cup bronze-winning captain — and his squad may just have a shot at being recruited to one of the world’s elite football leagues in the coming months.*

The 15-year-old, along with teammate Mehr Ali and coach Abdul Rashid, will be flying to the UK on Saturday for a three-month stay to take language courses at the Cambridge University and to showcase their talent at the local clubs in England.

“We’ve been told that Liverpool and other local clubs in the UK might be interested in our players,” said Azad Foundation director and team manager Itfan Maqbool.

Along the way, Raziq will join his squad at the Norway Cup, which will start on July 25 and is expected to feature at least 1,400 teams.

“One of the EPL directors will be coming to see our team play in Norway with Street Child World Cup co-founder John Wroe,” added Maqbool. “We’re sure that our players will not return empty-handed.”

According to Raziq, winning the bronze medal in Brazil last year shaped his life for good, and football is all that matters for him and all his future endeavours will be for football. “I feel football is the only thing that will help me in life. So I just want to make sure as the captain of the team that we score in each match, and we win. I’ll be the captain in Norway, so I’ll ensure that we perform well under pressure too.”

Coach Rashid believes that his hard work with the team spanning two years now will pay off, and his players will make him proud despite him being in the UK for the courses. “I’m confident that they’ll impress their opponents,” said Rashid. “I hope my training in the UK will enable me to help them improve their game.”


----------



## Arsalan

International break and it sucks!!


----------



## Stroker

Well in order for them to play in epl their NT shd be in top 100


----------



## Stroker

Seems like no one discusses la liga!!


----------



## Arsalan

Stroker said:


> Seems like no one discusses la liga!!


mmmmm may be because the thread title says " ENGLISH premier league"


----------



## Stroker

Arsalan said:


> mmmmm may be because the thread title says " ENGLISH premier league"



Hahaha


----------



## Arsalan

YEAHH!!! 

Chelsea 1 - 2 Liverpool!!!

YNWA!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Stroker said:


> Seems like no one discusses la liga!!



La Liga is too cool to be discussed here.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Arsalan said:


> YEAHH!!!
> 
> Chelsea 1 - 2 Liverpool!!!
> 
> YNWA!!






Hope they win the title coz I'm a big fan of Kloop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Doordie said:


> Hope they win the title coz I'm a big fan of Kloop


Now say InshAllah 



Areesh said:


> La Liga is too cool to be discussed here.


yeahh,,,
Cool as in COLD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Arsalan said:


> Now say InshAllah
> 
> 
> yeahh,,,
> Cool as in COLD





And 1 other think they should improved their Defence hopeful it will happen and INSHALLAH they will win the League

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


> yeahh,,,
> Cool as in COLD



No cool as in winning both UEFA champions league and Europa league.


----------



## Arsalan

Areesh said:


> No cool as in winning both UEFA champions league and Europa league.


With this European football being the only thing to focus on!  
There really isn't much competition in la liga that would worry them after all.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Arsenal leading by 3 Game over for chelsea
@Areesh @Arsalan


----------



## LowPost

Doordie said:


> Arsenal leading by 3 Game over for chelsea
> @Areesh @Arsalan



What was Gary Cahill doing? 

Regarding Liverpool, the fact that we smashed Hull yesterday makes me believe more and more that the Burnley game was a one off (bear in mind we had no Mané) Look, we can also perform against smaller sides. @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Doordie said:


> Arsenal leading by 3 Game over for chelsea
> @Areesh @Arsalan



Lol at Chelsea. They are so bad that it is nearly impossible to find their fans nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> What was Gary Cahill doing?
> 
> Regarding Liverpool, the fact that we smashed Hull yesterday makes me believe more and more that the Burnley game was a one off (bear in mind we had no Mané) Look, we can also perform against smaller sides. @Arsalan


The win against Hull was refreshing. Even more than the win last week or the week before as far as i am concerned. We need to be performing consistently and just do not take ANY game for granted. A game after the victory is so much more important and i hope we can make it four in a now and then host Manchester on back of this consistent performance.



Doordie said:


> Arsenal leading by 3 Game over for chelsea
> @Areesh @Arsalan


Chelsea have not been able to hit back as many were expecting them to after the last season's sorry tale!
Lets see what the future holds for them.



Areesh said:


> Lol at Chelsea. They are so bad that it is nearly impossible to find their fans nowadays.


I hate them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

@Arryn four in a row mate!!! 
lets make it five against ManU  

Liverpool are proving to be a real force going forward!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Arsenal Rock !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

What a boring game this week.

Liverpool vs ManU

Such High expectations and such a poor and boring game.


----------



## Arsalan

lolz
with all the goals comming from defenders in first 45 min this is kind of score line you can expect!!
liverpool 3 
crystal palace 2
all FIVE goals by defenders.


----------



## Srinivas

Arsalan said:


> lolz
> with all the goals comming from defenders in first 45 min this is kind of score line you can expect!!
> liverpool 3
> crystal palace 2
> all FIVE goals by defenders.



Arsenal - 4 Sunderland - 1

Arsenal in cruise control, top of the table !

Liverpool defense seems to be on weaker side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Srinivas said:


> Arsenal - 4 Sunderland - 1
> 
> Arsenal in cruise control, top of the table !
> 
> Liverpool defense seems to be on weaker side.


Liverpool def. YES! it is on the weaker side and the strategy seem to be "we will score more than you". Just a little more attention to plug thise holes and Liverpool will emerge as favourites.
Arsenal have almost ALWAYS been in cruise control at this part of the season. However have faith in Arsen, he will screw up


----------



## Srinivas

Arsalan said:


> Liverpool def. YES! it is on the weaker side and the strategy seem to be "we will score more than you". Just a little more attention to plug thise holes and Liverpool will emerge as favourites.
> Arsenal have almost ALWAYS been in cruise control at this part of the season. However have faith in Arsen, he will screw up



This season Arsenal seems to have got it right and the depth is the team is good. There is competition for places in the team. Every one is trying to perform at their best levels.

Mostly because of injuries Arsenal season used to derail but now because of the strength of the team, it seems Arsenal has high chances to win the league. 

There is no depth in Liverpool team.


----------



## Arsalan

Srinivas said:


> This season Arsenal seems to have got it right and the depth is the team is good. There is competition for places in the team. Every one is trying to perform at their best levels.
> 
> Mostly because of injuries Arsenal season used to derail but now because of the strength of the team, it seems Arsenal has high chances to win the league.
> 
> There is no depth in Liverpool team.


Yaar, they ALWAYS do seem to have gotten it all right!! 
 
Trust in Arsene  

About Liverpool, not that isupport them, but i am not sure how anyone can say they lack depth when they see Sturridge, Origi, Milner, wijnaldum on bench

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Arsalan said:


> Yaar, they ALWAYS do seem to have gotten it all right!!
> 
> Trust in Arsene
> 
> About Liverpool, not that isupport them, but i am not sure how anyone can say they lack depth when they see Sturridge, Origi, Milner, wijnaldum on bench



The guys who are with Liverpool do not have experience to win titles, But Arsenal has some world class players who won world cup, and other tournaments with their countries.


----------



## RepublicOk

Srinivas said:


> Arsenal - 4 Sunderland - 1
> 
> Arsenal in cruise control, top of the table !
> 
> Liverpool defense seems to be on weaker side.


Arsenal is playing damn good this season. 
Consistent performance. 

Last season too they played good but were inconsistent. 

Like you said, Arsenal is in cruise control this season.. 
Quality football . Loving it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> Yaar, they ALWAYS do seem to have gotten it all right!!
> 
> Trust in Arsene
> 
> About Liverpool, not that isupport them, but i am not sure how anyone can say they lack depth when they see Sturridge, Origi, Milner, wijnaldum on bench



Lack of squad depth has plagued us for far too long, glad Klopp has fixed that. Remember back in 13-14 when even though we had a magnificent XI bar some parts of the defence, the likes of Cissokho, Iago Aspas and Victor flippin' Moses were sitting on the bench?




Srinivas said:


> Arsenal - 4 Sunderland - 1
> 
> Arsenal in cruise control, top of the table !
> 
> Liverpool defense seems to be on weaker side.



Rival fans seem to love talking about our apparent 'defensive problems' but trust me, they're exaggerated. Matip seems to be the best free transfer of the season as he provides authority to our back four, something we lacked since Hyypia left. Before the Palace game the last time we conceded from an open play goal was against Chelsea, courtesy of Diego Costa. Otherwise the only goals we conceded were from set pieces in the meantime. That's the only defensive problem worth mentioning but it hasn't stopped us so far. 


Concerning Arsenal, they're doing well right now but we shall see in the first three months of the next year whether they've got a legitimate chance of winning the title or 'do an Arsenal' yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

RepublicOk said:


> Arsenal is playing damn good this season.
> Consistent performance.
> 
> *Last season too they played good but were inconsistent. *
> 
> Like you said, Arsenal is in cruise control this season..
> Quality football . Loving it..


And the season before that, and the one before  

Arsenal almost always seem to loose it in the second part of the third quarter of the season!! Lets see what happens.

By the way, WHAT A SIGHT @Arryn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Chelsea to win it. Better them than Liverpool or Man City.


----------



## MaMo

war&peace said:


> My favourite player..met him once in Stureplan...when my friend pointed out it was the great player.


I met him in Amsterdam when he was playing for Ajax. He was either very full of himself back then, or he just didn't like being at that club. Either way, he's a great addition to Man UTD.


----------



## sherin616

Its on 6 straight win


----------



## yuba

Any liverpool fans out there feeling down today like me.With the other teams around us dropping points we lose to swansea


----------



## AizaKhan

Friends you also know about Afcon ..?
The Africa Cup of Nations, officially CAN French: Coupe d'Afrique des Nations also referred to as African Cup of Nations, or AFCON, is the main international association football competition in Africa. It is sanctioned by the Confederation of African Football (CAF) and was first held in 1957.
This is organizing every 2 years now this year also going to end next month


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Any liverpool fans out there feeling down today like me.With the other teams around us dropping points we lose to swansea


It is sad. The recent dip in form was quite disappointing indeed!

I hope the win against Spurs will get the season going again but we are out of the title race for now. Mane is also back from AFCON and whether this is good or bad, we did suffered in his absence!! 



AizaKhan said:


> Friends you also know about Afcon ..?
> The Africa Cup of Nations, officially CAN French: Coupe d'Afrique des Nations also referred to as African Cup of Nations, or AFCON, is the main international association football competition in Africa. It is sanctioned by the Confederation of African Football (CAF) and was first held in 1957.
> This is organizing every 2 years now this year also going to end next month


I follow it. A good tournament. Africans do come in third after Europeans and South Americans but there is some EXCELLENT talent and the tournament is fun to follow. Cameroon won this edition!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> It is sad. The recent dip in form was quite disappointing indeed!
> 
> I hope the win against Spurs will get the season going again but we are out of the title race for now. Mane is also back from AFCON and whether this is good or bad, we did suffered in his absence!!
> 
> 
> I follow it. A good tournament. Africans do come in third after Europeans and South Americans but there is some EXCELLENT talent and the tournament is fun to follow. Cameroon won this edition!!


We play leicester monday hope they dont have a uplift with their new manager.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherin616

Ggmu

























Arsalan said:


> Arrogant
> I hope EPL will show him his actual worth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> We play leicester monday hope they dont have a uplift with their new manager.


Well uplift or no but we have to, absolutely HAVE TO beat them if we want to keep the season alive. Else even top four will start looking a huge task.



sherin616 said:


>


Cruel game, isn't it?
From Champion to Sacking in a few months!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Well uplift or no but we have to, absolutely HAVE TO beat them if we want to keep the season alive. Else even top four will start looking a huge task.
> 
> 
> Cruel game, isn't it?
> From Champion to Sacking in a few months!!


Also got the scum only a point behind us.But things did look good against spurs lets hope we play like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

yuba said:


> Also got the scum only a point behind us.But things did look good against spurs lets hope we play like that





Arsalan said:


> Well uplift or no but we have to, absolutely HAVE TO beat them if we want to keep the season alive. Else even top four will start looking a huge task.



Been a while since I last posted here but there you go. Our squad went to a training camp in Spain, La Manga to be exact, for five days and there's more time between the games, meaning we've got more time to train and for physical and mental rest as well. Here's hoping that will pay dividends in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Been a while since I last posted here but there you go. Our squad went to a training camp in Spain, La Manga to be exact, for five days and there's more time between the games, meaning we've got more time to train and for physical and mental rest as well. Here's hoping that will pay dividends in the end.


Welcome back and yes, i also hope that the training in warmer la manga will pay off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arryn said:


> Been a while since I last posted here but there you go. Our squad went to a training camp in Spain, La Manga to be exact, for five days and there's more time between the games, meaning we've got more time to train and for physical and mental rest as well. Here's hoping that will pay dividends in the end.


I hope it does mate if we get champions league this season ill be over the moon.Always thought the league was beyond us with our thin squad this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherin616

United could still have 25 matches to play, should they progress in all competitions. That's nearly twice as many as rivals Liverpool, who are guaranteed to have just 13 remaining fixtures.

In fact, they could be set for nearly one game every four days on average until the end of the season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

sherin616 said:


> United could still have 25 matches to play, should they progress in all competitions. That's nearly twice as many as rivals Liverpool, who are guaranteed to have just 13 remaining fixtures.
> 
> In fact, they could be set for nearly one game every four days on average until the end of the season.


Thats the reason i want united to get to all the cup finals and then lose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Thats the reason i want united to get to all the cup finals and then lose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherin616

Arsalan said:


>


That's what every looser say
Lol


----------



## Arsalan

sherin616 said:


> That's what every looser say
> Lol


hahahahah
Yup, you just did!!  heheheheheheh

But take nothing away from @yuba his remarks were of a proper liverpool fan!!  lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> hahahahah
> Yup, you just did!!  heheheheheheh
> 
> But take nothing away from @yuba his remarks were of a proper liverpool fan!!  lolz


We hate them they hate us.Lets hope southampton do them tomorrow going to the pub with my united mates to watch the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherin616

yuba said:


> We hate them they hate us.Lets hope southampton do them tomorrow going to the pub with my united mates to watch the game.


Let's see tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherin616



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

sherin616 said:


> View attachment 380137
> View attachment 380138
> View attachment 380139
> View attachment 380140
> View attachment 380141
> View attachment 380137
> View attachment 380138
> View attachment 380138
> View attachment 380139
> View attachment 380144
> View attachment 380141
> View attachment 380142


Have a look at the cups you won and we have won.I give you a hint 5 european cups to your 3 also 3 uefa cups to your 0.You got mor leagues then us but thats it.

But congratulations on winning the EFL cup


----------



## sherin616

yuba said:


> Have a look at the cups you won and we have won.I give you a hint 5 european cups to your 3 also 3 uefa cups to your 0.You got mor leagues then us but thats it.
> 
> But congratulations on winning the EFL cup


History


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> We hate them they hate us.Lets hope southampton do them tomorrow going to the pub with my united mates to watch the game.


bad week mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> bad week mate.


I thought after a two week break we would win t the king power gutted.As soon as i heard henderson was out and can would be replacing him with lucas in defence i knew it would go wrong.Blame has to be put on klopp for not buying proper cover.Also fsg have to decide if they serious about winning things this policy of not wanting to pay top wages will always leave us chasing the uniteds chavs and city.

I made a bet with a united fan friend of mine.That whoever out of us ends up lower in the league he would have to buy the winners teams top sing their songs and pay for the night out for eight of our closet friends.The way it is looking i think i might be wearing a united top singing united songs at the pub while my mates look on laughing and drinking with me picking up the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> I thought after a two week break we would win t the king power gutted.As soon as i heard henderson was out and can would be replacing him with lucas in defence i knew it would go wrong.Blame has to be put on klopp for not buying proper cover.Also fsg have to decide if they serious about winning things this policy of not wanting to pay top wages will always leave us chasing the uniteds chavs and city.
> 
> I made a bet with a united fan friend of mine.That whoever out of us ends up lower in the league he would have to buy the winners teams top sing their songs and pay for the night out for eight of our closet friends.The way it is looking i think i might be wearing a united top singing united songs at the pub while my mates look on laughing and drinking with me picking up the bill.


na na, still a long way to go!! 

I hope the team will save you from this embarrassment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> na na, still a long way to go!!
> 
> I hope the team will save you from this embarrassment!


Good game against arsenal.Lets hope we dont mess up against burnley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Good game against arsenal.Lets hope we dont mess up against burnley


I hope so!! 
We have proven to be excellent against the top 6 rivals. It is the "smaller" teams that we have struggled against. Next match should be considered a MUST WIN by the squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> I hope so!!
> We have proven to be excellent against the top 6 rivals. It is the "smaller" teams that we have struggled against. Next match should be considered a MUST WIN by the squad.


We have trouble breaking down teams that park the bus which the smaller teams do.Even the games we have lost we have had the majority of the possession.If we can learn to overcome that w3 will be right up there.Let's hope we get chapions league and go for top end players and not hopefuls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> We have trouble breaking down teams that park the bus which the smaller teams do.Even the games we have lost we have had the majority of the possession.If we can learn to overcome that w3 will be right up there.Let's hope we get chapions league and go for top end players and not hopefuls


Good game yesterday. We could have won this one but i can live with the draw. As mentioned earlier, just need to keep doing the right things specially against smaller teams and that will keep us in top four.

The title is almost certain to land with Chelsea this season now. I fking hate the blues but well....... that is how it is!! It is all a game after all and Chelsea were the best this season.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sherin616

Arsalan said:


> Good game yesterday. We could have won this one but i can live with the draw. As mentioned earlier, just need to keep doing the right things specially against smaller teams and that will keep us in top four.
> 
> The title is almost certain to land with Chelsea this season now. I fking hate the blues but well....... that is how it is!! It is all a game after all and Chelsea were the best this season.


We are 5th after a looooooooo oooooooooooooooookoooooooooog time


----------



## Arsalan

sherin616 said:


> We are 5th after a looooooooo oooooooooooooooookoooooooooog time


4th! 
We are in 4th position after this game week, this is SAME AS LAST WEEK.


Next game against Everton!


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Good game yesterday. We could have won this one but i can live with the draw. As mentioned earlier, just need to keep doing the right things specially against smaller teams and that will keep us in top four.
> 
> The title is almost certain to land with Chelsea this season now. I fking hate the blues but well....... that is how it is!! It is all a game after all and Chelsea were the best this season.


I can't stand the chavs they were proper racist in the eightys.I happy with the result yesterday our form against the top six has been great.But like you said let's start putting away the smaller teams we should be good.Get top four and bring in some class players bit worried about courthino he been a little average since coming back from injury

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> I can't stand the chavs they were proper racist in the eightys.I happy with the result yesterday our form against the top six has been great.But like you said let's start putting away the smaller teams we should be good.Get top four and bring in some class players bit worried about courthino he been a little average since coming back from injury


Yup!! 

We have just one game in with the top 7 teams (current top seven which are now likely to be fighting for that top four spots). We should win the games with the so called "smaller" teams and we will be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Yup!!
> 
> We have just one game in with the top 7 teams (current top seven which are now likely to be fighting for that top four spots). We should win the games with the so called "smaller" teams and we will be there.





Arsalan said:


> Yup!!
> 
> We have just one game in with the top 7 teams (current top seven which are now likely to be fighting for that top four spots). We should win the games with the so called "smaller" teams and we will be there.


We should be good win our games and watch those around us take points of each other.Im not worried about united overtaking us either they got some very hard fixtures to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cricscores

I am a little bit fan of football because of Ronaldo and Messi these are my favorite stars. although these are also world class footballers and Neymar is also a good and big player and also costly player.


----------



## LowPost

Merseyside is red, everyone.


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Merseyside is red, everyone.


YESSSS
red it is!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Great win this week for Liverpool in Mersyside derby. Results elsewhere, (read LONDON) meant that MAY BE, JUST JUST MAY be Tottenham can have one last go at that title (though highly unlikely now). Also what happened with ManU means that Mourinho may feel that Europa Cup is there best route to Champions league next season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

No UEFA spot for Arsenal this season.


----------



## Arsalan

SherDil said:


> No UEFA spot for Arsenal this season.


It looks like that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Arsalan said:


> It looks like that!


And the Gunner's triumph of always staying ahead on points table from Spurs will be over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

SherDil said:


> And the Gunner's triumph of always staying ahead on points table from Spurs will be over.


AND that will be big for Spurs for sure. It looks like they are more concerned about this right now than the top spot (which seems unlikely anyway) if you talk to there supporters. 

Which club do you support BTW?  And dont say FOOTBALL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

Arsalan said:


> AND that will be big for Spurs for sure. It looks like they are more concerned about this right now than the top spot (which seems unlikely anyway) if you talk to there supporters.
> 
> Which club do you support BTW?  And dont say FOOTBALL!!


Lol. I won't say it Soccer either 

It was Arsenal till Fabregas in EPL, Now more like Liverpool (after Klopp) and of-course MU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Great win this week for Liverpool in Mersyside derby. Results elsewhere, (read LONDON) meant that MAY BE, JUST JUST MAY be Tottenham can have one last go at that title (though highly unlikely now). Also what happened with ManU means that Mourinho may feel that Europa Cup is there best route to Champions league next season.


Gutted about the bournemouth game.We showed spirit against stoke but we will miss mane.Feel like we will get top four the scum got alot of hard games coming up so should drop points nd the gooners seem to be giving up


----------



## Arsalan

SherDil said:


> Lol. I won't say it Soccer either
> 
> It was Arsenal till Fabregas in EPL, Now more like Liverpool (after Klopp) and of-course MU.


Well Fabregas as was a treat to watch,, his pairing with Robin Van Persie was epic. I do not think any football follower can not like it.

Glad to know about you support for Liverpool (with myself being a Liverpool fan since i was a kid) but amazing to see someone who can support Liverpool and MU. @yuba @Arryn is that even humanly possible? 



yuba said:


> Gutted about the bournemouth game.We showed spirit against stoke but we will miss mane.Feel like we will get top four the scum got alot of hard games coming up so should drop points nd the gooners seem to be giving up


that have been the case this season. Was following an article that covered the run in towards the end of the season for all teams. It mentioned that Liverpool have one of the easiest fixture towards the end of the season and i was like, yeah fck us,, it could not have been worst. We have been great against top teams and struggled against the lower ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Well Fabregas as was a treat to watch,, his pairing with Robin Van Persie was epic. I do not think any football follower can not like it.
> 
> Glad to know about you support for Liverpool (with myself being a Liverpool fan since i was a kid) but amazing to see someone who can support Liverpool and MU. @yuba @Arryn is that even humanly possible?


Not seen that before.I cant stand that club hate everything about them.The majority of my friends support the scum and they hate us as much as we hate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Not seen that before.I cant stand that club hate everything about them.The majority of my friends support the scum and they hate us as much as we hate them.


Me neither!
And yeah, what is there not to hate?  

BTW, have you noticed that Chelsea is fast getting into that category as well for us? Right? or is it just me??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Me neither!
> And yeah, what is there not to hate?
> 
> BTW, have you noticed that Chelsea is fast getting into that category as well for us? Right? or is it just me??


I have always hated chelsea in the eightys their fans were so racist even a few years ago they spat on a black fan that had gone to watch the game.A no class club spitting on their own fans because he is black.No class and no history who need to hand out plastic flags to fans to wave at champions league matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Arsalan said:


> Well Fabregas as was a treat to watch,, his pairing with Robin Van Persie was epic. I do not think any football follower can not like it.
> 
> Glad to know about you support for Liverpool (with myself being a Liverpool fan since i was a kid) but amazing to see someone who can support Liverpool and MU. @yuba @Arryn is that even humanly possible?


I admire the best team (even if it Spurs ) and the good players, I am not sticked to any team particularly and follow almost every god team (except Spurs :p).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil




----------



## SherDil

The F.A Cup final...... A London Derby in Wembley .....

#YaGunnersYa


----------



## Kambojaric

Big game tonight in Manchester. Hopefully its a red day


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Big game tonight in Manchester. Hopefully its a red day


It turned out "color less"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> It turned out "color less"



I'll take colourless Manchester over a blue one any day haha. They played more positively but united were happy with the point and understandably so given the Zlatan, Pogba, Smalling, Jones injuries not to mention Fellaini's madness!


----------



## Arsalan

The season ends,
A couple of months of boredom loom ahead (though they will be better this time with ICC Champions Trophy coming up).
And yes, LIVERPOOL are back in the Champions League

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> The season ends,
> A couple of months of boredom loom ahead (though they will be better this time with ICC Champions Trophy coming up).
> And yes, LIVERPOOL are back in the Champions League



We've come a long, long way since Basel, mate. Not everything went according to plan for us but I'm extremely proud of the progress we made this season. 

Friendlies-wise don't forget the Audi Cup. However, we're not exactly in the CL yet. Two legs of a play-off round is standing in our way but since the league table in other leagues went 'in our way' we'll be seeded in the draw, in other words we'll avoid the likes of Dortmund, Napoli and Sevilla. 
I do feel confident about the play-off games because by that time we'll have signed the players we need. 

Klopp has implied in a press conference that most of the transfer business has already been completed, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil




----------



## Arsalan

Manchester United wins Europa League, meaning there will be 5 British teams (provided that Liverpool navigate through that two leg qualifier) in next seasons Champions League.


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Manchester United wins Europa League, meaning there will be 5 British teams (provided that Liverpool navigate through that two leg qualifier) in next seasons Champions League.


Think we will qualify for champions league proper.This a real test for fsg now no more excuses .We in the top 4 time for them to show they willing to spend big money on big players.


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Think we will qualify for champions league proper.This a real test for fsg now no more excuses .We in the top 4 time for them to show they willing to spend big money on big players.


True. Jurgen, Liverpool and Champions League would be attraction enough for all big players. Offer them big money and signings wont be a problem. FSG must invest good amount to make sure LFC stays here in top four and challenge for trophies in coming seasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> True. Jurgen, Liverpool and Champions League would be attraction enough for all big players. Offer them big money and signings wont be a problem. FSG must invest good amount to make sure LFC stays here in top four and challenge for trophies in coming seasons.


This is a big moment for us spend big now and become regular top 4 side.You are right this is a perfect opportunity great manager top 4 lets do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Gunners win the FA Cup over Chelsea, best game Arsenal played all year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*Marking the end of football season and the month of Ramzan, Manchester United's Paul Pogba visited Mecca to perform Umrah.*


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> True. Jurgen, Liverpool and Champions League would be attraction enough for all big players. Offer them big money and signings wont be a problem. FSG must invest good amount to make sure LFC stays here in top four and challenge for trophies in coming seasons.


Looks like fsg have messed up again.Had to issue an apology for tapping up van dijk.I bet it will be another summer of mediocre players.Fsg should step up or sell the club so sick of another chance to move up going down the drain again

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Looks like fsg have messed up again.Had to issue an apology for tapping up van dijk.I bet it will be another summer of mediocre players.Fsg should step up or sell the club so sick of another chance to move up going down the drain again
> 
> .


Agreed. However i think that this time it was not about money, they were willing to pay up but they recruitment team messed it all up. It was the thread from South Hampton to go to authorities over illegal approach that have made FSG take a U-turn. 

Lets see what coming weeks hold for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

The transfer rumor mill is in full form these days. It is speculation season after all 

@yuba @Arryn 
BTW, liverpool fans must note that Liverpool's Dominic Solanke have won the world cup with England U20 and was declared man of the tournament. 

IN other news, Zaltan Ibramovich have been released by Manchester United and is a free agent now. Crazy game right?
Zaltan's contract have expired and ManU have not offered him a new contract. He scored 17 goals for them last season. Stupid Mourinho at it again? 
They however have reportedly convinced Real Madrid's Alvaro Morata to join Manchester United.

Talking about free agents, it is worth nothing that Jesus Navas, Bacary Sagna and Gale Clichy are all released from Manchester City as well. Plenty of talent there up for grabs. In fact, i hope Liverpool can look into them as well. Need bench reinforcements along with the Young talent that we are looking for.

Liverpool are also being linked with Mbappe and Mohammad Salah. I hope we go ahead with signing of young Kylian Mbappe who have been sensational last season and drop that stupid looking idea of Mohammad Salah.


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> IN other news, Zaltan Ibramovich have been released by Manchester United and is a free agent now. Crazy game right?
> Zaltan's contract have expired and ManU have not offered him a new contract. He scored 17 goals for them last season. Stupid Mourinho at it again?
> They however have reportedly convinced Real Madrid's Alvaro Morata to join Manchester United.



It was the right decision, even though I am a huge Zlatan fan and will miss seeing him in red deeply. At least I managed to see him live once at Old Trafford

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


> Manchester United wins Europa League, meaning there will be 5 British teams (provided that Liverpool navigate through that two leg qualifier) in next seasons Champions League.



Faida kia?

Spanish aur German teams nai zaleel hi karna hai end main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Areesh said:


> Faida kia?
> 
> Spanish aur German teams nai zaleel hi karna hai end main



TeamS???
As with an S at the end?
Do they have anything other than Real Madrid Barcelona and Bayern as well? 


Yaar bore ni hoty tum un he teams ko baar baar baar bar bar baar baar baar bar baar jeettay huy dek dek dek dek dek dek dek dek kay?


----------



## Arsalan

Mohammad Salah of Roma to undergo medical for Liverpool on Tuesday.


I hope he fails it, 39 mil for Mohammad Salah? The world is going crazy!!

Spend this big on Naby Keita and i will understand but Salah?


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> Mohammad Salah of Roma to undergo medical for Liverpool on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> I hope he fails it, 39 mil for Mohammad Salah? The world is going crazy!!
> 
> Spend this big on Naby Keita and i will understand but Salah?



Oh come on, don't be like one of these 'Salah is but a Chelsea reject' people. The world doesn't revolve around the Premier League, you know.


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Oh come on, don't be like one of these 'Salah is but a Chelsea reject' people. The world doesn't revolve around the Premier League, you know.


Hein,, Chelsea? Where did i mentioned them?

My comment regarding have less to do with his failed stint at Chelsea and more to do with his abilities and price tag man. There are other more promising options available in my opinion. Just wait till you see others confirming 40mil deals and you will have an idea of what we missed upon,

Anyway, i hope Liverpool do secures a world class left back now. We need that. The next thing after LB should be a CF, a consistent goal scorer. If Liverpool is to stay in the Champions League stops we will need to spend some money and upgrade our squad.


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> There are other more promising options available in my opinion.



Such as? Salah has had a stellar season at Roma and was crucial for them finishing as runner-ups behind a dominant Juve side in Serie A. At 25 his prime is coming soon. 

I personally haven't seen a single Liverpool fan who said no to him. The fact that he'll be called up for AFCON may sound discouraging but since the next edition of it will take place in 2019 there's more than enough time left to adequately prepare for his (if we sign him; and Mane's) absense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Such as? Salah has had a stellar season at Roma and was crucial for them finishing as runner-ups behind a dominant Juve side in Serie A. At 25 his prime is coming soon.
> 
> I personally haven't seen a single Liverpool fan who said no to him. The fact that he'll be called up for AFCON may sound discouraging but since the next edition of it will take place in 2019 there's more than enough time left to adequately prepare for his (if we sign him; and Mane's) absense.



I am not so sure if Mohammad Salah's prime is worth our RECORD BREAKING deal is all i am saying. This is out of the ball park figure we will be paying for an average player. Not the record breaking player that we are paying record breaking money for. YES the game have become that much more expensive but I still feel that there is more promising talent up for grabs. I will really us following Naby Kieta and getting his services. Plus there is doubt surrounding some BIG names of Premier league aswell, proven performers, like Sanchez (on last year of his contract), I hope we are looking at that as well? Also talking about big names there is Lucus Moura from PSG. Also a couple of WELL KNOWS AND TALKED ABOUT star from Dortmund. There are SO MANY OPTIONS REALLY. James Rodriguise may be an options as well (though he might be in region of 55-60 Million)

If you let me explain why I think like this, it is because you sign two kind of players. Players that have great potential and are *real prodigy* OR *big name big impact players *like someone from Real Madrid or Barca or PSG or some European top club and who is a big name, that *goes out as a statement of intent.* Salah is none of these. I hope I am proven wrong and that he becomes a huge success for Liverpool and i agree that he have been in great form lately and may be he can impress at anfield, i was just expecting a surprise wonder kid or a BIG NAME this season.

Anyway, time to move on a get that fking left back position addressed, may be add a central defensive MF or someone to support that defense and then a real goal scoring CF. There are quite a few names that i will like to see Liverpool get linked with and then secure one of those transfers if not two, Mahrez, Alexandre Lacazette, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang etc


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> I am not so sure if Mohammad Salah's prime is worth our RECORD BREAKING deal is all i am saying. This is out of the ball park figure we will be paying for an average player. Not the record breaking player that we are paying record breaking money for. YES the game have become that much more expensive but I still feel that there is more promising talent up for grabs. I will really us following Naby Kieta and getting his services. Plus there is doubt surrounding some BIG names of Premier league aswell, proven performers, like Sanchez (on last year of his contract), I hope we are looking at that as well? Also talking about big names there is Lucus Moura from PSG. Also a couple of WELL KNOWS AND TALKED ABOUT star from Dortmund. There are SO MANY OPTIONS REALLY. James Rodriguise may be an options as well (though he might be in region of 55-60 Million)
> 
> If you let me explain why I think like this, it is because you sign two kind of players. Players that have great potential and are *real prodigy* OR *big name big impact players *like someone from Real Madrid or Barca or PSG or some European top club and who is a big name, that *goes out as a statement of intent.* Salah is none of these. I hope I am proven wrong and that he becomes a huge success for Liverpool and i agree that he have been in great form lately and may be he can impress at anfield, i was just expecting a surprise wonder kid or a BIG NAME this season.
> 
> Anyway, time to move on a get that fking left back position addressed, may be add a central defensive MF or someone to support that defense and then a real goal scoring CF. There are quite a few names that i will like to see Liverpool get linked with and then secure one of those transfers if not two, Mahrez, Alexandre Lacazette, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang etc



I agree that the LB situation has to be sorted out plus the centre defence. However, I'm not a big fan of the statement of intent transfer policy you're suggesting. We all know what this Liverpool team is already capable of barring injuries which is why I believe only a few tweaks to an already mostly solid starting XI are needed and add some depth to the squad. Not much point in adopting United's transfer policy when they've finished 6th, 5th and 4th the last three seasons. Alberto Moreno is underrated though and he shouldn't be a scapegoat.
Don't think Naby Keita will leave RB Leipzig this summer. Some of their key players may leave for bigger clubs but now that they're playing in the Champions League Red Bull have higher targets in mind, with such a promising project at hand. Thus Leipzig aren't a selling club imo. 

I rate James highly but he's a No.10 which isn't something we really need right now, nor are we in urgent need of a new striker. Klopp has talked about the possibility of moving Coutinho from LF to CM, where he delivered his best season at the club (2013-14) and the position best suited to him. Was excellent in the last two games of the season when he played there. This means we'll stick with the 4-3-3 (because it would be idiotic to play him in a double pivot, as in a 4-2-3-1 formation), which in turn suggests Firmino will continue to be our main striker. 

Also I wouldn't take Mahrez at Liverpool, not even as a backup. Not only would it be difficult to help him return to his 2015-16 form but his market value alone will make him even more expensive than Salah (http://www.espnfc.com/club/leiceste...w-much-would-leicester-city-riyad-mahrez-cost). Yes, we should adapt to the inflated prices but in terms of value for money he's not worth the price. 

You may have heard that Manchester United are targeting Ivan Perisic and please don't tell me he's better than Salah. Anyone who's watching Serie A will agree he really isn't.


----------



## Arsalan

*LIVERPOOL TRANSFER NEWS:*
Liverpool have completed the signing of Mohammad Salah from Roma for an initial fee of 30.6 million pound with add-on to take it to 34.6 Million as per some respected sources. At 30 Million a 25-26 years old winger with a good last season and some Champions league and Premier league experience makes much more sense now (compared to 40 million that were being talked about initially)

In other interesting news/developments Liverpool have reportedly bid huge in pursuit of Kylian Mbappe of Monaco but the 88 million pound bid have been rejected as the player have made It clear that he is interested in moving to Real Madrid ONLY and the club is looking at a fee over 100 Mil. The news in all this, if true, is the intent of FSG to pay big, world record proximity big, this season and a desire to sign players that can help Liverpool stay in Champion League places and help them win trophies, something Klopp have said Liverpool are supposed to do.

This will sound even more interesting (the 88 mil bid) when we read about the price tag on the very much in-demand Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang. The forward have been priced at 63 million pounds with Borussia Dortmund’s CEO stating that they will listen to offers that appreciate the value of forward. I hope Liverpool can make an early move and immediately go for Pierre as in his shape we will get that proven goal scorer we will need this season. *The Bid for Kylian shows that Liverpool have the money and the will to go this big.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> I agree that the LB situation has to be sorted out plus the centre defence. However, I'm not a big fan of the statement of intent transfer policy you're suggesting. We all know what this Liverpool team is already capable of barring injuries which is why I believe only a few tweaks to an already mostly solid starting XI are needed and add some depth to the squad. Not much point in adopting United's transfer policy when they've finished 6th, 5th and 4th the last three seasonsberto Moreno is underrated though and he shouldn't be a scapegoat.


Not really, it is NOT about Manchester United, NO.

The thing is when competing on the big stage, Champions League this season and competing for the big trophies you need some big name players the squad can look upto. We had that for decades in shape of Gerrard but if anyone thinks that Henderson (no matter how good he is) now fits in at that role of a leader or an icon then they are wrong. A couple of know players worldwide will make a difference for the young guns we already have firing for us. That will make the difference between getting here and STAYING here, WINNING.

That is what I think.



> Don't think Naby Keita will leave RB Leipzig this summer. Some of their key players may leave for bigger clubs but now that they're playing in the Champions League Red Bull have higher targets in mind, with such a promising project at hand. Thus Leipzig aren't a selling club imo.


With Champions league football it gets difficult but it is not a lost cause still. Should look into Perrie as Dourtmund have reportedly put up a price tag and since it appears to be do able considering the news for that 88 million bid for is true.



> I rate James highly but he's a No.10 which isn't something we really need right now, nor are we in urgent need of a new striker. Klopp has talked about the possibility of moving Coutinho from LF to CM, where he delivered his best season at the club (2013-14) and the position best suited to him. Was excellent in the last two games of the season when he played there. This means we'll stick with the 4-3-3 (because it would be idiotic to play him in a double pivot, as in a 4-2-3-1 formation), which in turn suggests Firmino will continue to be our main striker.
> 
> Also I wouldn't take Mahrez at Liverpool, not even as a backup. Not only would it be difficult to help him return to his 2015-16 form but his market value alone will make him even more expensive than Salah (http://www.espnfc.com/club/leiceste...w-much-would-leicester-city-riyad-mahrez-cost). Yes, we should adapt to the inflated prices but in terms of value for money he's not worth the price.


There is a reason all those clubs are following Mahrez. I saw him play the season before last, we all did. To me it looks like the last season was one-off and he will be right there once played with good supporting players.

There are quite a few other options that I have mentioned as well, even if you think all of them are not worth it, the fact remains that we will need a proper goal scoring forward, someone who will hangs around the goal and finishes with that decisive touch along with being creative for the likes of Coutinho, Firmino and Mane. We should not go into the next season ith FIRMINO as our striker alone. That will be a recipe for disaster. Need a proper striker here.



> You may have heard that Manchester United are targeting Ivan Perisic and please don't tell me he's better than Salah.


They are buying for fun. He is NOT their first options/priority and they have plenty of other players in the same role. Also the bid was around 25 milllion.

*As I said above, Salah on a reported 30.6 initial fee with add-on to take it to around 34.6 makes some sense. *All i want now is for this to be followed up by a genuine striker (forward) and a left back along with reinforcements.


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> Should look into Perrie as Dourtmund have reportedly put up a price tag



I'm sorry, who?



Arsalan said:


> We should not go into the next season ith FIRMINO as our striker alone. That will be a recipe for disaster. Need a proper striker here.



We might have a long discussion on our hands. If you don't rate Firmino as a striker, please explain to me why the team is built around him and not Sturridge and why Klopp regards him as the cornerstone of our attack.

To your opinion that we desperately need an out and out striker, I can respond that Dries Mertens from Napoli, for instance, is a winger by trade and was played as a centre forward after Milik tore his ACL and delivered his best season in his career with 34 goals and 15 assists in all competitions in this position.

I also would like to note that Luis Suárez has only notched 11 goals in his first full season at Liverpool in this Premier League and 17 in all competitions. The presence of Salah and Mané on the wing and Coutinho in centre midfield would boost Firmino's effectiveness imo, not to mention the fact that Klopp will improve his striker game.



Arsalan said:


> Hein,, Chelsea? Where did i mentioned them?



Never explicitly said you mentioned them, my point is that your opinion of Salah (which I find baffling, as even non-Liverpool fans praised this business) insinuates you're one of those that simply dismiss him as a Chelsea reject.



Arsalan said:


> Anyway, i hope Liverpool do secures a world class left back now. We need that.



Marcelo, Filipe Luis (another 'Chelsea reject' lol), Alex Sandro and Alaba. Good luck, Michael Edwards.


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> I'm sorry, who?


Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang.



> We might have a long discussion on our hands. If you don't rate Firmino as a striker, please explain to me why the team is built around him and not Sturridge and why Klopp regards him as the cornerstone of our attack.


HAHAHA. Man you are going all gung ho for nothing. 
Trust me, i love Livepool and will want the best for LFC. However may be you can understand that i have a right to express what i feel like and then explain why i feel like that?
*
WHERE HAVE I SAID THAT FIRMINO is not effective in that role as a striker?* However, please read your post again and you will see that you yourself are saying that we are playing Firmino in that role now. Meaning he was not meant for it. He was MOVED there when we had problems in that department. That is the fact. All that said, Firmino is surely a good option and he will improve as time goes on. However *don't you think we need a out and out striker to support him? *Do you think we should take the challenges of 2017-2018 season with one Firmino playing as a striker? Also please note that you asked me why Klopp build the team around him and not Sturridge? NOW THAT IS BAFFLING!! Can you tell me when Sturridge was actually full fit for five six weeks straight to actually BUILD a team around him? Firmino as a striker was a choice made out of necessity, it paid off, EXCELLENT, We can consider sticker to it in future as well but that do not rule out the need for a striker that can support Firmino. Need some good quality players if we are to challenge on so many fronts next season. You mention Firmino upfront with Salah Countinhio and Mane at his back, where is our back up plan? Where are the reinforcements. Again, we need a CF, a Winger to support this squad. We will be involved in 4 competition at the highest level next season. Lets not be ignorant and ignore the need and room for improvement.
To your opinion that we desperately need an out and out striker, I can respond that Dries Mertens from Napoli, for instance, is a winger by trade and was played as a centre forward after Milik tore his ACL and delivered his best season in his career with 34 goals and 15 assists in all competitions in this position.




> Never explicitly said you mentioned them, my point is that your opinion of Salah (which I find baffling, as even non-Liverpool fans praised this business) insinuates you're one of those that simply dismiss him as a Chelsea reject.


No i dont 
The reason for me not getting overtly excited about Salah, i have explained them already. Now with the reports about fee coming in, i have updated that status or views as well.


----------



## LowPost

@Arsalan: I take issue with the term 'receipe for disaster' you used verbatim. If you take a look at our attacking options we have Sturridge, Origi and Ings as specialist strikers. Granted, Sturridge may not be even half of the player he once was, Origi didn't exactly have a good run of form and may need more game time to develop and Ings will need time to recover from another season-ending injury but all three of them are reliable backups and don't forget we've signed Solanke and Rhian Brewster may break into the first team after impressing for the U23s.

I'm not sure whether Solanke will be loaned out and which and how many specialist STs out of the first three I've mentioned will be moved on, either on loan or on a permanent deal, but I can't see all three of Sturridge, Origi and Ings leave the club.

Now let's mention Firmino's strengths compared to his weaknesses:

Strengths:

- work rate
- defensive ability; tackling
- aerial duels
- movement - imagine Coutinho or any other outfield player creating chances, Salah and Mané dragging defenders out of position using their sheer pace, thus allowing Firmino to exploit the space and score a goal, if everything goes to plan. 
- can press
- intelligence (Gerrard praised him about it in Liverpool's post-season friendly in Sydney)
- physicality

Weaknesses:

- needs to be more selfish, i.e. shoot more
- lack of pace - this is why Firmino is ill-suited as a winger and he can hardly create space on his own, but Sturridge has lost a lot of pace as well over the past few seasons; not a big problem though
- finishing - can be improved when having the right work ethic in training though, and I'm confident it will.

I'm envisaging the midfield and attack of Klopp's favoured starting lineup to look like so (4-3-3; Salah and Mané positions can be interchanged):

Salah Firmino Mané
Wijnaldum (box-to-box) Henderson (DM) Coutinho (creative CM)

The transfer market has yet to begin but with our current options available it's far from being a receipe for disaster, if you ask me.


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> @Arsalan: I take issue with the term 'receipe for disaster' you used verbatim. If you take a look at our attacking options we have Sturridge, Origi and Ings as specialist strikers. Granted, Sturridge may not be even half of the player he once was, Origi didn't exactly have a good run of form and may need more game time to develop and Ings will need time to recover from another season-ending injury but all three of them are reliable backups and don't forget we've signed Solanke and Rhian Brewster may break into the first team after impressing for the U23s.


Bro you mention four strike options and then go on to post these views about ALL OF THEM:

Sturridge may not be half the player he once was (and is likely to be available only half of the time)
Origi didnt have a good run of form (but still i think he is the best prospect of these three)
Ings will need time to recover from ANOTHER season-ending injury.
Now what else you call a "recipe for disaster" if not this? Three strikers with IFs and BUTs, two new signings, again IFs and BUTs along with an excellent winger that is likely to play well upfront. WITH THIS WE WANT TO CHALLENGE FOR TROPHIES? Dont you think we need atleast ONE striker to support Firmino in case he runs out of fuel? The other three are back-ups, what i want is a player that will compete with Firmino for that spot.

It might be just me but that is what i feel.



> Now let's mention Firmino's strengths compared to his weaknesses:
> 
> Strengths:
> 
> - work rate
> - defensive ability; tackling
> - aerial duels
> - movement - imagine Coutinho or any other outfield player creating chances, Salah and Mané dragging defenders out of position using their sheer pace, thus allowing Firmino to exploit the space and score a goal, if everything goes to plan.
> - can press
> - intelligence (Gerrard praised him about it in Liverpool's post-season friendly in Sydney)
> - physicality
> 
> Weaknesses:
> 
> - needs to be more selfish, i.e. shoot more
> - lack of pace - this is why Firmino is ill-suited as a winger and he can hardly create space on his own, but Sturridge has lost a lot of pace as well over the past few seasons; not a big problem though
> - finishing - can be improved when having the right work ethic in training though, and I'm confident it will.


No one is doubting the ability of this guy, he is a class player, someone who can take the team forward. You have missed the whole point. When i talked about a new striker it was NOT TO REPLACE or DISPLACE Firmino.

I will even go on to say that if we can get ANOTHER Firmino than that will work as well. Just want some cushion upfront, some genuine striker that can give us 20+ goals since we will be competing on four fronts. It wont be our regular 40-45 game season.



> Salah Firmino Mané
> Wijnaldum (box-to-box) Henderson (DM) Coutinho (creative CM)


Looks mouth watering indeed.



> The transfer market has yet to begin but with our current options available it's far from being a receipe for disaster, if you ask me.


I am saying that IF WE DONT ADD MORE TO THESE. The stress is on getting:

Another goal scored
A Left Back
Some reinforcements where possible or deemed necessary.
Regarding Salah, AGAIN, not that the money we paid for him have been disclosed it makes MUCH MORE SENSE and i am happy with the deal.


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Mohammad Salah of Roma to undergo medical for Liverpool on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> I hope he fails it, 39 mil for Mohammad Salah? The world is going crazy!!
> 
> Spend this big on Naby Keita and i will understand but Salah?


Salah will be good for us.his stats at roma impressive.Hope we can get van dijk we need to stop leaking so many silly goals him and matip will provide stability.


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> Salah will be good for us.his stats at roma impressive.Hope we can get van dijk we need to stop leaking so many silly goals him and matip will provide stability.


Need to strengthen our defence for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Need to strengthen our defence for sure


I think this summer we still need a left back a dm and a out and out striker.Can not understand why we not bid for lacazette.There is news going around we bid 80 million for mbappe crazy money now for players.Also think that van dijk will happen but we will pay a shitload for him 60 70 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> I think this summer we still need a left back a dm and a out and out striker.Can not understand why we not bid for lacazette.There is news going around we bid 80 million for mbappe crazy money now for players.Also think that van dijk will happen but we will pay a shitload for him 60 70 million


Agreed. We look solid going forward and will have some back up from academy players and may be one more player as back up considering that its going to be a long season. What wilp help immensly however is a proper genuine striker. Someone who gurantess 20 25 goals a season and consumes a good amount of defensive resources of opposition. Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang is reportedly available for 63 million and we have reportedly bid 88 mil for mbappe so it shows that we have the money and will to spend it this time.

Defense is where we lost last season, need to plug that hole leaking so many goals. A left back followed by reinforcement in other positions at back.

Who do you think we will be going after next after securing Salah already? Van Djik move is not dead as well as you too said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Agreed. We look solid going forward and will have some back up from academy players and may be one more player as back up considering that its going to be a long season. What wilp help immensly however is a proper genuine striker. Someone who gurantess 20 25 goals a season and consumes a good amount of defensive resources of opposition. Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang is reportedly available for 63 million and we have reportedly bid 88 mil for mbappe so it shows that we have the money and will to spend it this time.
> 
> Defense is where we lost last season, need to plug that hole leaking so many goals. A left back followed by reinforcement in other positions at back.
> 
> Who do you think we will be going after next after securing Salah already? Van Djik move is not dead as well as you too said.


The transfer window opens proper on 1st july i think that is when van dijk will tell the saints he wants a move to liverpool so he will be next.Apparently PSG bid 135 million euros for mbappe and they rejected because not want to sell to direct rival.If we want mbappe he will cost i reckon between 90 to 100 million what a statement that would be to pool fans from fsg about them being serious to challenge on all fronts.We got the money because not big net spend over last few transfer windows and with the new tv deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> The transfer window opens proper on 1st july i think that is when van dijk will tell the saints he wants a move to liverpool so he will be next.Apparently PSG bid 135 million euros for mbappe and they rejected because not want to sell to direct rival.If we want mbappe he will cost i reckon between 90 to 100 million what a statement that would be to pool fans from fsg about them being serious to challenge on all fronts.We got the money because not big net spend over last few transfer windows and with the new tv deal.


hmmm
But 100 million for Mbappe will be crazy i think. He is good but THAT good? Would prefer if we spend that amount on a striker 60-70 mil plus a back up for the attack line. The defence transfers need their own budget allocation.

Next couple of weeks will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> hmmm
> But 100 million for Mbappe will be crazy i think. He is good but THAT good? Would prefer if we spend that amount on a striker 60-70 mil plus a back up for the attack line. The defence transfers need their own budget allocation.
> 
> Next couple of weeks will tell.


I agree with what you say he only 18 and plays in french league which not the strongest.We should hijack arsenals bid for lacazeete or increase bid for aubameyang he 28 now at his peak and will bang in the goal he will still cost around 70 million and like you said could use extra money for filling up the squad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> Looks mouth watering indeed.



Since we'll probably never agree with what our attack will look like but the lineup I predicted for next season looks mouth-watering to you here's a question:

Imagine we sign a striker capable of scoring 20+ goals a season, an Aubameyang, Lacazette or Icardi. Now here's the catch: How are you supposed to play him in our starting XI, considering Coutinho, Firmino, Mané and Salah will start as well? What might be worth considering is that Salah can play as a No. 10, second striker and even played as a striker for Roma when their main goalscorer Dzeko was dropped. Should've asked this question earlier but never mind.


----------



## LowPost

http://www.lfctransferroom.com/moha...ll-not-buy-top-quality-centre-forward-summer/


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Since we'll probably never agree with what our attack will look like but the lineup I predicted for next season looks mouth-watering to you here's a question:
> 
> Imagine we sign a striker capable of scoring 20+ goals a season, an Aubameyang, Lacazette or Icardi. Now here's the catch: How are you supposed to play him in our starting XI, considering Coutinho, Firmino, Mané and Salah will start as well? What might be worth considering is that Salah can play as a No. 10, second striker and even played as a striker for Roma when their main goalscorer Dzeko was dropped. Should've asked this question earlier but never mind.


We need to Rotate between:

Firmino/New Striker/Sturridge when fit upfront.
Firmino (when not playing as a striker). Salah, Mane and Coutinhio behind the striker

This is what i am saying. We cannot rely on back up substitute players. Need first team players to be competing and to be rotated in these spots since we are going to play lots of matches and should aim for trophies. 

If you can read this article posted a few days ago you will see how it raises many points that you too have pointed out and also explains why i am saying what i am saying.
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ws/liverpool-wont-sign-kylian-mbappe-13249016


----------



## MMM-E

Chelsea rules


----------



## LowPost

Arryn said:


> http://www.lfctransferroom.com/moha...ll-not-buy-top-quality-centre-forward-summer/



Another article I've found. 

http://www.footballwhispers.com/blog/liverpool-dont-need-to-sign-a-prolific-striker

Having a specialist striker capable of scoring 20+ goals as the focal point of the attack ≠ better goal tally guaranteed.

To give you a bit of perspective, Liverpool's highest goalscorers in 2016-17 were Coutinho and Mané with 13 goals each, yet Liverpool finished the season as the fourth-highest goalscorers with 78 goals. United's best goalscorer was Ibrahimovic with 17 goals (not 20+ but my point still stands) and they had the worst attack in the Top 6 (54). Everton's Romelu Lukaku was the second-highest goalscorer in the league with 25 goals and EFC only notched 62 goals. 

Having multiple goalscoring threats is key as overreliance on only one proficient goalscorer is actually THE receipe for disaster you were talking about, Arsalan. Take a look at our 2014-15 campaign when Sturridge was out for many months.


----------



## Arsalan

Liverpool wins Premier League's Asia Trophy in Hong Kong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Liverpool wins Premier League's Asia Trophy in Hong Kong


At the moment looking like we going to miss out on keita and vvd.This was a window where we had a chance to really improve squad with quality because of champions league.Will not be happy if the only signings made are the players salah solanke and robertson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> At the moment looking like we going to miss out on keita and vvd.This was a window where we had a chance to really improve squad with quality because of champions league.Will not be happy if the only signings made are the players salah solanke and robertson.


Agreed!
I would have loved another goal scoring option and a solid defender. RObertson is a good addition but would want at least one more reliable option. VVD would have been great but with doubts about him should have checked some other guy as well and secured him. 
Regarding Naby Keita, LFC seem to be doing all the could with the latest bid of 82 Million Euro submitted. There is only so much in our control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> Agreed!
> I would have loved another goal scoring option and a solid defender. RObertson is a good addition but would want at least one more reliable option. VVD would have been great but with doubts about him should have checked some other guy as well and secured him.
> Regarding Naby Keita, LFC seem to be doing all the could with the latest bid of 82 Million Euro submitted. There is only so much in our control.


TRUE for once we were willing to pay top price for players.Just our luck that clubs are not selling.Still hope vvd will somehow go through him and Matip will be great cb partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> TRUE for once we were willing to pay top price for players.Just our luck that clubs are not selling.Still hope vvd will somehow go through him and Matip will be great cb partnership


I think we still have time and should start working out some other options for back four rather than sitting tight and hoping for VVD deal to go through. There are other options available that should be checked. Should not waste more time on a deal that may not happen and then the lack of a solid defender may come back to bite us later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> I think we still have time and should start working out some other options for back four rather than sitting tight and hoping for VVD deal to go through. There are other options available that should be checked. Should not waste more time on a deal that may not happen and then the lack of a solid defender may come back to bite us later on.


You are spot on we need a cb to partner matip because lovren is not good enough.The amount of points dropped last season because of silly mistakes cannot be repeated this season.We seem to be willing to spend so hopefully we other players on our list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@Arryn Mohammad Salah is showing signs of great talent. It seems as if he have turned a page since that time at Chelsea. I stand corrected. He will get us some good goals hopefully. 

The chances of bringing any other new goal scoring option as a striker of Attacking MF are also fast ending. Lets see what the season start have in store for us.


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> @Arryn Mohammad Salah is showing signs of great talent. It seems as if he have turned a page since that time at Chelsea. I stand corrected. He will get us some good goals hopefully.
> 
> The chances of bringing any other new goal scoring option as a striker of Attacking MF are also fast ending. Lets see what the season start have in store for us.



His linkup play with Coutinho really is encouraging. Goals shouldn't be a problem as both he and Mané have end product (which Lucas Moura, one of the alternatives you suggested, lacks). 

Solanke has been impressive so far as well. May be a lacklustre signing to some but since he never got a chance to prove his worth at Chelsea one could be forgiven for thinking that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Close game the Audi cup final! Good second half performance and we took it close and lost it on penalties!


----------



## Arsalan

Coutinho to Barcelona seem like a done deal now!
Will be a blow to Liverpool after they failed to secure a good midfielder or forwrad. Still some time to go in transfer market but Liverpool will now have to work on war footings!

@Arryn what do you think?

I just hope we have worked a replacement in case Keita or VVD do not go through (which seems almost certain now  )


----------



## fatman17

Community Shield 
Arsenal 1- 1 Chelsea FT 
Arsenal 4 -1 Chelsea PK


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> Coutinho to Barcelona seem like a done deal now!



Not according to English journalists. James Pearce, who's basically never wrong about anything Liverpool-related, highly doubts he'll leave this summer. Since the media loves to milk the 'Coutinho to FCB' news for easy clicks and reports are contradictory I won't comment on it. Catalan media will have to believe the deal has been already agreed upon at least ten times, you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan89

Coutinho is going nowhere.Maybe next year. But give us one more year. We need you Cou! And then I do Ind if he went to Barca, I supported Barcelona since 2000, my favourite Spanish La Liga side, 2nd in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal 4 - 3 Leicester 
Gunners still to sort out their backfield issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arryn said:


> Not according to English journalists. James Pearce, who's basically never wrong about anything Liverpool-related, highly doubts he'll leave this summer. Since the media loves to milk the 'Coutinho to FCB' news for easy clicks and reports are contradictory I won't comment on it. Catalan media will have to believe the deal has been already agreed upon at least ten times, you know.


New drama unfolding with that transfer request and no a rumored asking price of 150 million Euro! 
Lets see!



Hasan89 said:


> Coutinho is going nowhere.Maybe next year. But give us one more year. We need you Cou! And then I do Ind if he went to Barca, I supported Barcelona since 2000, my favourite Spanish La Liga side, 2nd in general.


Ahha,
Another Liverpool guy. Guess we are in strength on this forum


----------



## Hasan89

Hasan89 said:


> Coutinho is going nowhere.Maybe next year. But give us one more year. We need you Cou! And then *I do Ind* if he went to Barca, I supported Barcelona since 2000, my favourite Spanish La Liga side, 2nd in general.




Typo Correction. *I don't mind.



Arsalan said:


> New drama unfolding with that transfer request and no a rumored asking price of 150 million Euro!
> Lets see!
> 
> 
> Ahha,
> Another Liverpool guy. Guess we are in strength on this forum



Liverpool fan since late 90s, since 8-9years of age. Die hard,fan. 

Best period in the clubs recent decades history was 2004-09; winning CL and going to semis every season, then another final in 2007, going close to winning PL finishing runner up. I remember them days, Liverpool and Chelsea meeting in the CL SEMI literally every year. Was a epic classic battles. Missed those days. Now we back in Champions league, With a solid team and a top Manager (not like with B Rodgers). 
European CL nights at anfield - magical. I expect some thrilling matches this season ahead, and the atmosphere will be electrifying, incredible. Liverpool best English PL team representative in the CL, 5 times winning CL, says it all. Europe and certain Premier League Missed Liverpool FC in Champions league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Arsalan said:


> New drama unfolding with that transfer request and no a rumored asking price of 150 million Euro!
> Lets see!



The manner he handed the transfer request looks strange to me and so are the comments from that family member of him. Wait and see until more information comes out that will hopefully clear up the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

The same old crap from pool today good going forward crap in defence.Got to start putting the blame on klopp now.How after the crap defending from last season have we not brought a cb lb and a dm.Why is moreno still getting a gamePathetic transfer window from klopp and fsg again every fan could see where improvements were needed but not the manager

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

There is still some time, Liverpool need to secure the services of a LB, and DM. May be even a CB and an attacking option as well. Atleast 2-3 out of these are required to get something out of this season. Look at the rivals and they are all turning into a real force now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> There is still some time, Liverpool need to secure the services of a LB, and DM. May be even a CB and an attacking option as well. Atleast 2-3 out of these are required to get something out of this season. Look at the rivals and they are all turning into a real force now.


It seems we did not have a plan b.We went after Keira and vvd could not get them fair enough but then get someone else.We have not addressed any of the weaknesses we had last year and like you said others have strengthened.Iat the end of the window we have not brought to cover our weak area's I can see us maximum 5th place finish.This was the season to push on but like normal we miss the opportunity again


----------



## Arsalan

yuba said:


> It seems we did not have a plan b.We went after Keira and vvd could not get them fair enough but then get someone else.We have not addressed any of the weaknesses we had last year and like you said others have strengthened.Iat the end of the window we have not brought to cover our weak area's I can see us maximum 5th place finish.This was the season to push on but like normal we miss the opportunity again


EXACTLY!
And Plan B is what i have been crying about for months now! We should have a Plan B. I mean, both VVD and Keita started to look unlikely in the starting weeks. Should have sounded other options then and there.

Still some time left, lets see what happens. 

CL qualifier is the task at hand for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Arsalan said:


> EXACTLY!
> And Plan B is what i have been crying about for months now! We should have a Plan B. I mean, both VVD and Keita started to look unlikely in the starting weeks. Should have sounded other options then and there.
> 
> Still some time left, lets see what happens.
> 
> CL qualifier is the task at hand for now.


Qualifying is a must starting to doubt fsg staff now we seem to be slow and behind all the other clubs when trying to add to playing staff.Look at the mess we made with vvd we had a top cb who wanted us over others instead or making a offer to the saints we talk to player behind their back pissing them of then have to make a embarrassing apology.We want a player offer stupid bids spend weeks doing that just for another club to come in offer proper price and snap him up.Our club is run by amateurs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Good games from united so far. As a Man U fan I couldn't have asked for a better start to the season. The addition of Matic has been amazing and exactly what we have lacked since Scholes left. A dominating midfielder willing to push forward when required. His addition has also allowed Pogba to express himself more.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Good games from united so far. As a Man U fan I couldn't have asked for a better start to the season. The addition of Matic has been amazing and exactly what we have lacked since Scholes left. A dominating midfielder willing to push forward when required. His addition has also allowed Pogba to express himself more.


Analysts were saying before the season that addition of Lukaku will make Pogba more effective. Was not sure how that would work but now we see that happening.


----------



## Arsalan

*GAMEWEEK 3*
Huge win for Liverpool destroying Arsenal 4-0 in a one sided affair. Apart from a few minutes of attacking football early in second half, Arsenal were totally dominated!

Lukaku misses a penalty for Manchester United in the game the won 2-0 against Leicester anyway.

A late equalizer from Wood meant Burnely managed to earn a point from their game against Spurs.

Chelsea and Manchester City both won their game as well against Everton and Bournemouth respectively.


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> *GAMEWEEK 3*
> Huge win for Liverpool destroying Arsenal 4-0 in a one sided affair. Apart from a few minutes of attacking football early in second half, Arsenal were totally dominated!
> 
> Lukaku misses a penalty for Manchester United in the game the won 2-0 against Leicester anyway.
> 
> A late equalizer from Wood meant Burnely managed to earn a point from their game against Spurs.
> 
> Chelsea and Manchester City both won their game as well against Everton and Bournemouth respectively.



Arsenal were horrendous, defensively all over the place, no words. Also scousers have some real pace up front this season.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Arsenal were horrendous, defensively all over the place, no words. Also scousers have some real pace up front this season.


Say MashAllah  
Liverpool have signed Naby Keita for 2018 (end of this season) and are still chasing Lemar and VVD. IF Liverpool manage to sign them both before the transfer window close, they will be a serious threat to all premier league teams with an improved defense and EVEN MORE pace upfront in shape of Lemar!


----------



## Arsalan

International break sucks!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

Arsalan said:


> International break sucks!!


it used to be then i got married 
am i the only 1 Man city fan on this forum?


----------



## Arsalan

Code_Geass said:


> it used to be then i got married
> am i the only 1 Man city fan on this forum?


Lolz!
It looks that way. The thread is dominated by Liverpool supporters  
We have a couple of people supporting Arsenal as well as Manchester United too


----------



## Code_Geass

Arsalan said:


> Lolz!
> It looks that way. The thread is dominated by Liverpool supporters
> We have a couple of people supporting Arsenal as well as Manchester United too


liverpool isn't going to win PL at least this year they should focus on getting out of CL in 1st round and win Europa league so they can qualify for CL next season otherwise i dont see them in top 4 this season as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Code_Geass said:


> liverpool isn't going to win PL at least this year they should focus on getting out of CL in 1st round and win Europa league so they can qualify for CL next season otherwise i dont see them in top 4 this season as well.


We'll see 
I am not sure about winning PL this year either (again) but a top four is possible. The weak link in the defense. IN CL i think we will make it to quater final and after that luck becomes a bigger factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

The international break is ALMOST over  


Big match this weekend with Liverpool playing Manchester United.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

Arsalan said:


> The international break is ALMOST over
> 
> 
> Big match this weekend with Liverpool playing Manchester United.


though a Manchester City fan but i think Man u has it in the bag with mane injured, should be fun to watch how Man u plays.


----------



## Arsalan

Code_Geass said:


> though a Manchester City fan but i think Man u has it in the bag with mane injured, should be fun to watch how Man u plays.


Mane injured, Firminho and Coutinho wont be their 100% either after long journey back from Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

The biggest game of football world, Liverpool vs Manchester United end in a goal less draw. Liverpool will be the more frustrated of the two as tge draw can at Anfield and contines a trend of dropped points. Also the fact that Murinho was back to his bus parking tactics will make Liverpool frustrated.


----------



## Kambojaric

Anyone saw the United Arsenal match? What a game! Reminded me of those early 2000's classics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Anyone saw the United Arsenal match? What a game! Reminded me of those early 2000's classics.


You saw the Liverpool vs Spurs this Sunday? It was so intense! Sad that the whole game and its fun was destroyed by some stupid refereeing


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> You saw the Liverpool vs Spurs this Sunday? It was so intense! Sad that the whole game and its fun was destroyed by some stupid refereeing



Great game. Yeah Kane was off side although it was a penalty later on. Salah is turning out to be one of the best buys of the season. Such a Messi goal he scored on Sunday!
Personally I enjoyed Chelsea getting demolished at Watford more though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Great game. Yeah Kane was off side although it was a penalty later on. Salah is turning out to be one of the best buys of the season. Such a Messi goal he scored on Sunday!
> *Personally I enjoyed Chelsea getting demolished at Watford more though *


There are very very few things that can beat that


----------



## newb3e

top two players in the league are jose the genius mourinhos reject! shows that he is a pathetic manager

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> There are very very few things that can beat that



and @Kambojaric this below is one of those FEW things 



newb3e said:


> top two players in the league are jose the genius mourinhos reject! shows that he is a pathetic manager

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> and @Kambojaric this below is one of those FEW things


i am a utd fan but hate jose!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> i am a utd fan but hate jose!


You are note the first one man, there are many United fans who hate that idiot


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> You are note the first one man, there are many United fans who hate that idiot


wish we got pep or poch both are better than jose.pep being the master!


----------



## Kambojaric

newb3e said:


> top two players in the league are jose the genius mourinhos reject! shows that he is a pathetic manager



Boring is the more accurate word. Guy has won enough times to prove he is a decent manager, but oh my days is the football boring to watch. Have been to Old Trafford two times this season and its frankly embarrassing to watch United play defensively against bottom sides! Yes we have scored goals when required and if City were not having a freak of a season that they currently are, then we would be in contention for the title. Still the way Mourinho sets up his teams is far from the culture Man Utd fans are used to.


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> Boring is the more accurate word. Guy has won enough times to prove he is a decent manager, but oh my days is the football boring to watch. Have been to Old Trafford two times this season and its frankly embarrassing to watch United play defensively against bottom sides! Yes we have scored goals when required and if City were not having a freak of a season that they currently are, then we would be in contention for the title. Still the way Mourinho sets up his teams is far from the culture Man Utd fans are used to.


boring and outdated and yes a coward!

his defensive tactics,sitting deep after scoring one goal must have cost utd atleast 5-6 points this season.utd started well but than this self proclaimed genius decided to fk team morale by sitting deep and not taken on weak liverpool defence that was the game where utd lost the title team lost all the confidence...

and then look at his purchases lukaku i call him mahanga lakwa (like disease) ball literally bounce of his chest like it hit some wall or something he is not a striker not a #9 he cant hold the ball i think jose bought him just to scare defenders and someone tought who caj beat defenders someone like drobga (who was a beast and i am sure arsenal players wet their shorts playing agaonst him) but lakwa is no where near quality of drogba! 

pogba a good player but highly overrated and yes over priced or is it because manager is playing him in a way he doesnt like,in juve he played on left side of 3 men midfiled and was allowed freedom at utd he is asked to help defence so his game is hurting!

his setup against top team is embarrassing againsy big team jose plays victim infromt of press moaning about money and stuff although this idot has spent some 500 mil in two seasons and against big teams he plays like some bottom table team...he is rich mans tony pulis! 

i hope next season is hid last and he fks off to portugal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> wish we got pep or poch both are better than jose.pep being the master!


Wow! Mentioning Pep and Poch in same sentence!! Says a lot about Pochettino!

Anyway, i am happy Jose is at ManU. Now i only have to hate one side  
Makes my life easier being a Liverpool fan.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Wow! Mentioning Pep and Poch in same sentence!! Says a lot about Pochettino!
> 
> Anyway, i am happy Jose is at ManU. Now i only have to hate one side
> Makes my life easier being a Liverpool fan.


poch is nothing compared to pep,pep is far superior but what poch has acheived at spurs is comendable with limited budget he has made his side competative


----------



## Kambojaric

newb3e said:


> i hope next season is hid last and he fks off to portugal!



Dont see him going anywhere to be honest. Compared to the past two managers Mourinho's been able to bring back CL football and winning some trophies in the process (europa league). From a financial pov the Glazers have no reason to be upset with Mourinho unfortunately.


----------



## Arefin007

Pick it up cockney boys


----------



## SherDil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

City have won the English Premier League season 2017/18!!
Deserved winners.

Congratulation to "The Citizens"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Arsalan said:


> City have won the English Premier League season 2017/18!!
> Deserved winners.
> 
> Congratulation to "The Citizens"!



Well deserved but their entire campaign lacks interest and energy. Even Spurs has much more energetic and fascinated matches than blues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Man united


----------



## Arsalan

SherDil said:


> Well deserved but their entire campaign lacks interest and energy. Even Spurs has much more energetic and fascinated matches than blues.



Well I think it have more to do with the "surprise" element being almost taken out of their game than actually playing a boring brand of football like ManU does. I mean, this season, Manchester City games lacked the surprise factor, the curiosity of result that make a game entertaining. The kind of form they were in and the luck the rode, all the games were certain to end up with city win and that sure was boring. Like, no matter how the game is progressing, you would almost be certain that they will strike a late goal to win the game. This lack on uncertainty made their games real boring. Otherwise, if you look at the players, they do not lack flare and one just have to see the number of goals scored to understand that the blues were not playing an unattractive brand of football.


For me, the most entertaining team to watch this season was Liverpool. May be it is because i have followed them ever since i start following football but one will find it difficult to argue with the fact that LFC have really played attractive, attacking and flowing football all season.

When Salah was signed and LFC missed to sign an all out striker, i was one of the many people who criticized this signing and were worried that lack of a proper striker may harm the team a lot but Mohammah Salah with his performance have surely proved us all wrong (thankfully). I remember having a long debate with @FalseNineRole on this matter, i was of the view that we should have signed a proper striker as Sturridge and Ings were not reliable (injury issues) and going in with Firmino was a risk. However Salah with his performance have cleared all doubts and have led the Liverpool attack!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Arsalan said:


> the most entertaining team to watch this season was Liverpool



No doubt about it, Although i am a Gunner but i admire how Klopp transformed the LFC into a beast like it was in Steven Gerrard, Suarez and Jamie Carragher's era.

Sallah is in top form and i can't see any other EPL striker to his par.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

SherDil said:


> No doubt about it, Although i am a Gunner but i admire how Klopp transformed the LFC into a beast like it was in Steven Gerrard, Suarez and Jamie Carragher's era.
> 
> Sallah is in top form and i can't see any other EPL striker to his par.



Being a gunner, what kind of an "overhaul" do you think arsenal require to be a legitimate threat to the likes of Man city, Man utd and liverpool


----------



## fatman17

Tanveer666 said:


> Being a gunner, what kind of an "overhaul" does arsenal require to be a legitimate threat to the likes of Man city, Man utd and liverpool


Manager 
GK 
FB 
MIDFIELDER 
ATTACKING WING BACKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

fatman17 said:


> Manager
> GK
> FB
> MIDFIELDER
> ATTACKING WING BACKS



who do you think would be an ideal replacement for Wenger? There were rumors of appointing Thomas Tuchel but apparently Tuchel will join PSG


----------



## fatman17

Tanveer666 said:


> who do you think would be an ideal replacement for Wenger? There were rumors of appointing Thomas Tuchel but apparently Tuchel will join PSG


Guy from Juve

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Manager
> GK
> FB
> MIDFIELDER
> ATTACKING WING BACKS


 may be YOU should change the club sir 

Arsene Wenger may stay still and if he does, the changes will be more superficial than real. Changing manager will however mean 2-3 years settling period unless lady luck is extremely kind and gunner end up with a manager that defines "match made in heavens". 

For Goal Keeper, yes, Cech is old and need a replacement.
FB, not sure if that will be a TOP priority
Mid Fielder, YESSSS
Attacking wing back, NO as the current lot is quite capable and you cannot change the WHOLE team in one transfer window.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Tanveer666 said:


> Being a gunner, what kind of an "overhaul" does arsenal require to be a legitimate threat to the likes of Man city, Man utd and liverpool



Wenger Out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Guy from Juve


Allegri? 
Thomas Tuchel would have been better but that might not be an available option anymore.
Unai Emery can be a choice they might want to look at!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

Arsalan said:


> Allegri?
> Thomas Tuchel would have been better but that might not be an available option anymore.
> Unai Emery can be a choice they might want to look at!



I don't think Emery would be the ideal choice for Arsenal.

What about Luis Enrique? Or Carlo Ancelotti, i hear he is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Tanveer666 said:


> I don't think Emery would be the ideal choice for Arsenal.


Why would you think so?



> What about Luis Enrique? Or Carlo Ancelotti, i hear he is available.


Luis Enrique, free flowing Arsenal preferred football, sensible
Carlo Ancelotti, YEARS of experience replacing YEARS of experience of Arsene, sensible! 

I feel that there are lot of suitable options however both sides have to adapt a bit. The sooner they do so, the more successful it looks like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Well done to city. Painful as it is to admit as a United fan, City were just brilliant this season and thoroughly deserve the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

Tanveer666 said:


> Being a gunner, what kind of an "overhaul" does arsenal require to be a legitimate threat to the likes of Man city, Man utd and liverpool



Throw Wenger out, replace him with Anceloti or any other Top class coach.
A world class striker like Henry
I wonder why Ospina is sidelined and only Cech is on the pitch most of the time.
Ospina is wasted like Arsenal waste Theo Walcott.


----------



## Tanveer666

SherDil said:


> A world class striker like Henry



Didn't Arsenal just pay over $100 mill on 2 very good strikers, don't you think they should be given a bit more time to adjust (especially Aubameyang)? And if Aubameyang and Lacazette don't cut it, who do you have in mind?


----------



## SherDil

Tanveer666 said:


> Didn't Arsenal just pay over $100 mill on 2 very good strikers, don't you think they should be given a bit more time to adjust (especially Aubameyang)? And if Aubameyang and Lacazette don't cut it, who do you have in mind?



Main issue is Manager mate, I agree that these both needs more time on the pitch.
*3-2-2-2-1* or *4-2-3-1* is too defensive lineup. At-least 2 strikers on front (as they both are good enough to play together). If they both click and they should as Ozil in their back than there's no need of another striker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

SherDil said:


> Throw Wenger out, replace him with Anceloti or any other Top class coach.
> A world class striker like Henry
> I wonder why Ospina is sidelined and only Cech is on the pitch most of the time.
> Ospina is wasted like Arsenal waste Theo Walcott.


Not a striker i would say, they just paid MILLIONS (near 100 million i think) on two very good strike options in Aubameyang and Lacazette. What they need is someone to feed them alongside Ozil, A good keeper and a Full back who can act as distributor for MF and attacking midfielders. 

Almost same for Liverpool i would say. If we are to challenge for top stop next season, LFC needs a defensive minded MF and may be another FB to partner VVD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanveer666

Its official, wenger is finally stepping down at the end of the season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Tanveer666 said:


> Its official, wenger is finally stepping down at the end of the season.


Yup, its confirmed.

“After careful consideration and following discussions with the club, I feel it is the right time for me to step down at the end of the season,” said Wenger in a statement posted on Arsenal’s website. “I am grateful for having had the privilege to serve the club for so many memorable years.

“I managed the club with full commitment and integrity. I want to thank the staff, the players, the directors and the fans who make this club so special. I urge our fans to stand behind the team to finish on a high. To all the Arsenal lovers take care of the values of the club. My love and support for ever.”

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ger-to-leave-arsenal-at-the-end-of-the-season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

So sad to hear winger is going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987272181880098816
https://www.arsenal.com/news/arsene-wenger-his-complete-record


----------



## Arsalan

What we all consider a sport, a game, it is taken far far more seriously by those who are directly involved. It is not just a game but a whole tactical battle, that is planned and executed just like any well rehearsed war plan. A whole science behind what we see on TV really.

Below is an example, the scout report shared by LFC and dating back to 1984 Liverpool Roma Champions league final. This gives a good idea how the adversary is monitored, a tactical evaluation made and a plan devised to beat them at the given day. Not something new for many but still, really interesting read.

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986627570169974785

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

Salah and Firmino steals the show in Anfield last night.
what an epic encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

SherDil said:


> Salah and Firmino steals the show in Anfield last night.
> what an epic encounter.


well, this year is Liverpool's year i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Tanveer666 said:


> well, this year is Liverpool's year i guess.



LFC should get the UEFA Champions League Trophy as Real and Barca are too damn odd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

SherDil said:


> LFC should get the UEFA Champions League Trophy



I still think RM will win UCL ,as impressive as liverpool's attacking trio is, their defense is just garbage. Nevertheless, RM vs Liverpool is going to be an exciting match to watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Tanveer666 said:


> I still think RM will win UCL ,as impressive as their attacking trio is, their defense is just garbage. Nevertheless, RM vs Liverpool is going to be an exciting match to watch!



I am a fan of RM since their first _Galáctico_ era, but football is not just about RM or Barca.
Seeing these two on top of champions league every year is too ordinary and frustrating.
LFC should go for CL trophy as in EPL they are still third and might just get to 2nd spot.


----------



## Maxpane

Hope united does not lose second spot


----------



## Arsalan

SherDil said:


> I am a fan of RM since their first _Galáctico_ era, but football is not just about RM or Barca.
> Seeing these two on top of champions league every year is too ordinary and frustrating.
> LFC should go for CL trophy as in EPL they are still third and might just get to 2nd spot.


UCL is the target but they are putting 4th spot on risk now. 3 points required from last 2 games (next one is Chelsea) if Chelsea manages to win their remaining 3 matches.

DO NOT WANT TO LEAVE IT TO LAST GAMEWEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> [emoji38] may be YOU should change the club sir
> 
> Arsene Wenger may stay still and if he does, the changes will be more superficial than real. Changing manager will however mean 2-3 years settling period unless lady luck is extremely kind and gunner end up with a manager that defines "match made in heavens".
> 
> For Goal Keeper, yes, Cech is old and need a replacement.
> FB, not sure if that will be a TOP priority
> Mid Fielder, YESSSS
> Attacking wing back, NO as the current lot is quite capable and you cannot change the WHOLE team in one transfer window.


I'm a gunner since the mid 70s, will live and almost die with the club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

boss is getting better!! hope he fully recovers!!!

joses pathetic ugly football gave him brain haemorrhage!

@Arsalan you club is finito man!! it will need huge investment yo get back on top and arsenal board doesnt like to spend money!


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> boss is getting better!! hope he fully recovers!!!
> 
> joses pathetic ugly football gave him brain haemorrhage!
> 
> @Arsalan you club is finito man!! it will need huge investment yo get back on top and arsenal board doesnt like to spend money!


Arsenal was NEVER my club if that is what you are suggesting! 

Oh any anyone playing fantasy league? how did it ended for you? I ended up just 2 short of my personal target of 2200 scoring 2198!


----------



## fatman17

[emoji599] Unai Emery confirms he is joining Arsenal via his official website via @OnefootballEN. Read it here:

https://1.ftb.al/CxOBpQfP8M


----------



## Arsalan

Around a month to go guys,, the 2018/19 season promises to bring in even more excitement. Especially excited about my team Liverpool. Have done some good business so far and may be a new number 10 and we will be a team to beat. Already hopeful that we will be challenging for silverware next season.


----------



## Arsalan

Liverpool have signed up some good players in an attempt to close the gap with Manchester clubs. A nice goalkeeper was what ever LFC supporter wanted and we have perhaps one of the best now, however, how he fares in EPL remains to be seen. Have got an excellent support for attack in shape of Shaqiri. A holding Mid Fielder Fabinho and a player who can become the engine in Naby Keita. MAY BE they are still a player or two short of winning premier league, a center back and perhaps a No. 10 but will still be a team to fear in coming season. 

Manchester United have also strengthened their squad, especially the arrival of Andreas Pereira and Fred will help them mount a challenge. 

Manchester City have not been quite either, adding many players, most notably landing their long term target Riyad Mahrez who will add to what is already an attack fit to destroy any team on their day.

Chelsea and Arsenal may well find themselves fighting for the top four finish with Arsenal also in the mix.




P.S. If anyone here play Fantasy Premier league, i have renewed the classic league. Please join.
CODE: *1008463-224393*
*https://fantasy.premierleague.com/*


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> [emoji599] Unai Emery confirms he is joining Arsenal via his official website via @OnefootballEN. Read it here:
> 
> https://1.ftb.al/CxOBpQfP8M


Have been really slow in transfer market, i was expecting lot of activity from Arsenal with new manager in charge.


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> Have been really slow in transfer market, i was expecting lot of activity from Arsenal with new manager in charge.


Better than most


----------



## newb3e

jose to be fired in dec? 

utd finish 5th or 6th


----------



## Kambojaric

newb3e said:


> jose to be fired in dec?
> 
> utd finish 5th or 6th



The general consensus is he wont last long. His latest moanings seem to be setting the stage for his departure i.e."the board didnt sign the players I wanted", "the youth players are no longer any good". As always everybody else's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> The general consensus is he wont last long. His latest moanings seem to be setting the stage for his departure i.e."the board didnt sign the players I wanted", "the youth players are no longer any good". As always everybody else's fault.


yes his victim card wont work anymore worked at chelsea and inter as both were not as big as utd and their fans were okay with pathetic football jose played...IMO jose is outdated in this modern pep style football era.i am a utd fan and i cant wait for board to kick his *** and fire him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

newb3e said:


> yes his victim card wont work anymore worked at chelsea and inter as both were not as big as utd and their fans were okay with pathetic football jose played...IMO jose is outdated in this modern pep style football era.i am a utd fan and i cant wait for board to kick his *** and fire him!



Completely out of date. His style of play in modern football suits underdogs meaning teams that cant compete with their opposition in terms of skill and so have to rely on a tight defensive play with quick counter attacks. Pogba was amazing at the world cup and the Euros prior to Utd signing him. In club football however he is a mere shadow of his international self. It doesnt take a genius to work out why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> Completely out of date. His style of play in modern football suits underdogs meaning teams that cant compete with their opposition in terms of skill and so have to rely on a tight defensive play with quick counter attacks. Pogba was amazing at the world cup and the Euros prior to Utd signing him. In club football however he is a mere shadow of his international self. It doesnt take a genius to work out why.


not just pogba martial for utd before jose now he is behind rashford who is shit and can only run straight line...and Jose moaning about transfer i think board is also not sure if they should invest more in jose i just hope utd fire him asap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Better than most


Which match winner have the bought sir? Yes they have gotten more than some (like spurs) but no real statement of intent as far as i can see. 



newb3e said:


> jose to be fired in dec?
> 
> utd finish 5th or 6th


Will say INSHALLAH to that!  



Kambojaric said:


> The general consensus is he wont last long. His latest moanings seem to be setting the stage for his departure i.e."the board didnt sign the players I wanted", "the youth players are no longer any good". *As always everybody else's fault.*


Classic Mourinho for you!



newb3e said:


> yes his victim card wont work anymore worked at chelsea and inter as both were not as big as utd and their fans were okay with pathetic football jose played...IMO jose is outdated in this modern pep style football era.i am a utd fan and i cant wait for board to kick his *** and fire him!


As per my understanding and based on discussion i have had with some ManU fans, the female supporter love him, the males hate him.
The general mood and sentiment however is against him now.


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> @war&peace @Devil Soul @MarkusS @New Resolve @Providence @shah1398 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @waz @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Taygibay @Joe Shearer @Moonlight @Curious_Guy @Nilgiri @Gufi @Deliorman @Tresbon @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Jango @Kambojaric @F86 Saber @Tiger Awan @fatman17 @Winchester @Windjammer @Raja.Pakistani @EagleEyes @batmannow @Rafael @A.Rafay @PlanetSoldier @khanboy007 @cb4 @Delnavaz B @Jaanbaz @flamer84 @Spring Onion @Fattyacids @yuba @CHACHA"G" @Srinivas @Informant @Dave Gray @proud indian94 @proud_indian @Steve781 @Armstrong (MY FRIEND -Liverpool fan  ) @hinduguy @bdslph @The Sandman @Zibago @TaimiKhan @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @MastanKhan @django @Mr.Meap @Syed.Ali.Haider @User
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @fsayed @anant_s @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair
> @TejasMk3
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA @egodoc222 @DesiGuy1403 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @MilSpec @Spectre @Windjammer @Horus @GURU DUTT @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @abcxyz0000
> @MilSpec @Spectre
> @Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @Srinivas
> @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina @randomradio @Guynextdoor2 @2800 @calmDown@all @zebra7
> @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @Godman @Gibbs



Renewed it for 2018/19

Have you joined the classic league *CODE 1008463-224393*. Please join and play with over 350 FPL managers from across the world. I will start a chat/discussion page soon so we can all stay in contact as well. Best of Luck!

https://www.facebook.com/FPL-Football-Crazy-Pakistan-252221398726789/?modal=admin_todo_tour


----------



## Che palle

Tough luck Newcastle. They deserved a point.


----------



## Arsalan

Che palle said:


> Tough luck Newcastle. They deserved a point.


Newcastle are in for a VERY VERY tough season i reckon. It will be difficult to avoid relegation it seems. They are one of the three teams i see being relegated.


----------



## Arsalan

Promising starts for Liverpool and Manchester City with Manchester United, Spurs and Chelsea also registering wins in GW1. Arsenal lost to Manchester City in their opening game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

GW-2 is here,
Finalized my Fantasy Premier League team. Manchester City will show their depth in squad with Kevin de Bruyne out injured (3 months). Bernardo Silva is most likely to fill in his shoes and might be a regular started for these few months. 

Liverpool will try to build on their emphatic first match win (4-0 westham) and will take on Crystal Palace. 

One interesting match will be that between Chelsea and Arsenal. I think Arsenal will do better and come out victorious. 

Manchester United play Brighton away and are likely to win this one. 

Burnley v Watford and Leicester v Wolves can also be interesting with Wolves looking like a team serious about staying in top flight (on paper at least with just one game played)


----------



## Che palle

Poor Newcastle. LOL.


----------



## Che palle

Wolves looking good.

Intense game.

Two own goals, fecking hell.

I'm kinda hoping for the Wolves to get back into the game.


----------



## Che palle

Chelsea looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Arsalan

City at their devastating best!!


----------



## Arsalan

Liverpool beats palace!! 
The highlight of this game week however was the devastating, brutal Manchester City!!


----------



## Arsalan

Jose Mourinho feeling the heat and might just be one defeat away from a sacking!! Manchester United have lost two of their opening three games and face Burnley next. Manchester United will be under pressure but have an easy run of fixture for next 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Arsalan

GAMEWEEK - 4
Liverpool have made it three in three and are joined by Tottenham, Chelsea and Watford with 9 points each. Manchester United are feeling the heat with just one win in opening three games having lost to Brighton and Hove Albion and Tottenham.

This weekend Manchester United goes to Burnley in what may be a must win match for Jose Mourinho. Liverpool will face Leicester and look to build on their perfect start to the season, the match may see some player rotation as Jurgen Klopp have indicated this week. Chelsea and Tottenham will also be looking to extend their winning run when the take on Bournemouth and Watford respectively. Maanchester City will face Newcastle and will be hoping to get back to winning ways and Sergio Aguero may be in for a few goals.

*Saturday 01 September *
Leicester vs Liverpool
Brighton vs Fulham
Chelsea vs Bournemouth
Crystal Palace vs Southampton
Everton vs Huddersfield
West Ham vs Wolves
Man City vs Newcastle

*Sunday 02 September *
Cardiff vs Arsenal
Burnley vs Man Utd
Watford vs Spurs


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> GAMEWEEK - 4
> Liverpool have made it three in three and are joined by Tottenham, Chelsea and Watford with 9 points each. Manchester United are feeling the heat with just one win in opening three games having lost to Brighton and Hove Albion and Tottenham.
> 
> This weekend Manchester United goes to Burnley in what may be a must win match for Jose Mourinho. Liverpool will face Leicester and look to build on their perfect start to the season, the match may see some player rotation as Jurgen Klopp have indicated this week. Chelsea and Tottenham will also be looking to extend their winning run when the take on Bournemouth and Watford respectively. Maanchester City will face Newcastle and will be hoping to get back to winning ways and Sergio Aguero may be in for a few goals.
> 
> *Saturday 01 September *
> Leicester vs Liverpool
> Brighton vs Fulham
> Chelsea vs Bournemouth
> Crystal Palace vs Southampton
> Everton vs Huddersfield
> West Ham vs Wolves
> Man City vs Newcastle
> 
> *Sunday 02 September *
> Cardiff vs Arsenal
> Burnley vs Man Utd
> Watford vs Spurs



Another ugly win for Liverpool see them remain on top while Chelsea and Watford also maintained their perfect start to the season winning four in four beating Bournemouth and Spurs (their first defeat). Manchester city also got back to winning ways beating Newcastle 2-0 while Manchester United in what would have been a very troubling and embarrassing third loss by beating Burnley 2-0. Brighton v Fulham and Everton vs Huddersfield both ended in draw. Arsenal managed to Beat Cardiff 3-2 whereas westham were handed their fourth defeat in as many matches by Wolves. 

The news this week is that we are going to have an international break now and the next round of games in English Premier League will be played on September 15 now. Sad few days!!


----------



## Arsalan

What a start for Liverpool,, Saturdays win over South Hampton makes it six wins in six in 2018/19 premier league. Only team now to have won all their matches so far this season as Chelsea were held to a draw.


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> What a start for Liverpool,, Saturdays win over South Hampton makes it six wins in six in 2018/19 premier league. Only team now to have won all their matches so far this season as Chelsea were held to a draw.



They have to be the favourites at the moment. I mean Salah hasnt even completely taken off yet, and is visibly still not at 100% fitness. As for my team United its the same old. No creativity, lots of possession but just keep passing sideways and then back. No confidence or belief in themselves.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> They have to be the favourites at the moment. I mean Salah hasnt even completely taken off yet, and is visibly still not at 100% fitness. As for my team United its the same old. No creativity, lots of possession but just keep passing sideways and then back. No confidence or belief in themselves.


Jose is proving to be the man keeping united to fire at its actual potential. There are some big players there but his man management seem to be getting worst out of them. Pogba is not half the player he is with France, have all but destroyed the career of Martial and Rashford, Lukaku is also not firing properly under Jose. Honestly, i think the man got a bit too big for his shoes and that is going to bring his downfall. 

For Liverpool, some excellent business this summer have added the required depth and a stronger defense. I wont call them THE FAVORITES just yet but they are surely in the mix


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> Jose is proving to be the man keeping united to fire at its actual potential. There are some big players there but his man management seem to be getting worst out of them. Pogba is not half the player he is with France, have all but destroyed the career of Martial and Rashford, Lukaku is also not firing properly under Jose. Honestly, i think the man got a bit too big for his shoes and that is going to bring his downfall.
> 
> For Liverpool, some excellent business this summer have added the required depth and a stronger defense. I wont call them THE FAVORITES just yet but they are surely in the mix



Their are mixed feelings amongst United fans with regards to Mourinho. He has certainly been able to achieve what Van Gaal and Moyes could not which is to get Utd back into the top four again, win the Europa league and return to the Champions League. However this has come at a terrible cost. I was at Old Tafford last season to watch the Utd CSKA Moscow champions league game, and the stadium was dead! The Russians although a tiny minority were making more noise than the Utd fans quite simply because there is practically nothing the fans can cheer for. No positive football, no charisma or flair in the players. Sure when Utd scored there was some cheering and clapping but the monotonous and predictable style of play literally leaves fans yawning.

In the long run kids of todays generation who are watching football and deciding which club they want to support will never choose United unless somebody from the elder generation strongly encourages them to. I grew up watching the exciting class of 92 and automatically knew United was my club. If i watched United today as a youngster, I would most likely not make the same choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Liverpool flying high!!

Unbeaten in English Premier League this season, 
Sit at top of league

Through to Champions League Knock Out stages!! 

AND

Getting back that excellent free flowing football that made them a joy to watch last season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

What an exciting season this have been for Liverpool supporters. Last nights defeat of Manchester City at Leicester means Liverpool now have a 6 points advantage on top at the half way mark of the season, seven points clear of defending Champions Manchester City.


----------



## Maxpane

United won the last match . Not bad for united fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> What an exciting season this have been for Liverpool supporters. Last nights defeat of Manchester City at Leicester means Liverpool now have a 6 points advantage on top at the half way mark of the season, seven points clear of defending Champions Manchester City.



Terrible as it is to admit, but Liverpool have played some beautiful football and deserve to be top. United is also showing glimpses of its former aggression and mentality since Solskjaer took over, but so far have not played against any big team.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Terrible as it is to admit, but Liverpool have played some beautiful football and deserve to be top.




YESSSS they are!! 



> United is also showing glimpses of its former aggression and mentality since Solskjaer took over, but so far have not played against any big team.


Two games bro!! Two games under Solskjaer. I will take at least this half season if not more to comment on his performance. Too early to say anything.


----------



## Arsalan

Another premier league fan 

I hope you will find this interesting mate @Longhorn


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Another premier league fan
> 
> I hope you will find this interesting mate @Longhorn


so is your liverpool winning the league?


----------



## Longhorn

Arsalan said:


> Another premier league fan
> 
> I hope you will find this interesting mate @Longhorn


Hi.
Thanks for making me aware of this thread.
Manchester City fan.
I'm getting a sense that you're a Liverpool fan
Interesting Sunday coming up. Much as it pains me, I'll be hoping for a United help us out in the Prem against Liverpool, and of course City to beat the rent boys to win the cup.
I'm hoping Raheem Sterling will be top of the league come 4pm on Sunday.
I'll tag you Sunday if I have the time.


----------



## Longhorn

Hi @Arsalan 
What did you think of Liverpool's performance today. 
The performance levels seem to have dropped off lately and they seem to be drawing too many games. They've got City breathing down their necks now from a position of potentially being 10points clear. Do you think they have the stamina to keep going till the end.


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal Forever! 
We will be back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> so is your liverpool winning the league?


I hope so!! 



Longhorn said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for making me aware of this thread.
> Manchester City fan.
> I'm getting a sense that you're a Liverpool fan
> Interesting Sunday coming up. Much as it pains me, I'll be hoping for a United help us out in the Prem against Liverpool, and of course City to beat the rent boys to win the cup.
> I'm hoping Raheem Sterling will be top of the league come 4pm on Sunday.
> I'll tag you Sunday if I have the time.


Yup, a Liverpool fan here. 

Congratulations on the cup win! It may not have been as emphatic as you would have wanted but still a victory and a final win. 



Longhorn said:


> Hi @Arsalan
> What did you think of Liverpool's performance today.
> The performance levels seem to have dropped off lately and they seem to be drawing too many games. They've got City breathing down their necks now from a position of potentially being 10points clear. Do you think they have the stamina to keep going till the end.


It was disappointing to be honest. With the kind of start we had and then the injury crisis forcing Manchester to changer there whole midfield, should have won this one for sure. Its pretty disappointing. About stamina, i would say yes. I do have a feeling that with some squad depth this time around, they would be just fine. However i do not see them going through the rest of the season without dropping a single point. Meaning if Liverpool are to win this ManCity should drop a few points, not sure which match could that be in though!!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> I hope so!!
> 
> 
> *Yup, a Liverpool fan here. *
> 
> Congratulations on the cup win! It may not have been as emphatic as you would have wanted but still a victory and a final win.
> 
> 
> It was disappointing to be honest. With the kind of start we had and then the injury crisis forcing Manchester to changer there whole midfield, should have won this one for sure. Its pretty disappointing. About stamina, i would say yes. I do have a feeling that with some squad depth this time around, they would be just fine. However i do not see them going through the rest of the season without dropping a single point. Meaning if Liverpool are to win this ManCity should drop a few points, not sure which match could that be in though!!


lol no man your team wont win anything this season just like they dint win anything last season or seasons before! your team is out of gas and that was expected as for last nights game utd were weak team full of injuries and liverpool dint take advantage i think city will now win title with a comfortable 6-8 points.as for my team utd hopefully we will finish in top 4 and do better next yr!


----------



## Maxpane

g g m u after terrible injuries our performance was very goog . Luke shaw  and salah


----------



## Arsalan

Maxpane said:


> g g m u after terrible injuries our performance was very goog . Luke shaw  and salah


The performance of Manchester United, a team trailing table topper Liverpool by 14 points was good indeed, specially after suffering so many injuries in first half. For Liverpool, its two points lost at old trafford, for Manchester, it is one point gained at old trafford.


----------



## Maxpane

Arsalan said:


> The performance of Manchester United, a team trailing table topper Liverpool by 14 points was good indeed, specially after suffering so many injuries in first half. For Liverpool, its two points lost at old trafford, for Manchester, it is one point gained at old trafford.


agree sir


----------



## Longhorn

Arsalan said:


> I hope so!!
> 
> 
> Yup, a Liverpool fan here.
> 
> Congratulations on the cup win! It may not have been as emphatic as you would have wanted but still a victory and a final win.
> 
> 
> It was disappointing to be honest. With the kind of start we had and then the injury crisis forcing Manchester to changer there whole midfield, should have won this one for sure. Its pretty disappointing. About stamina, i would say yes. I do have a feeling that with some squad depth this time around, they would be just fine. However i do not see them going through the rest of the season without dropping a single point. Meaning if Liverpool are to win this ManCity should drop a few points, not sure which match could that be in though!!


Thanks mate.
It was a difficult watch for a City fan. I honestly thought Chelsea were the better team for the second half of the game and I honestly thought it was all set up for them to nick it with a late goal. They'll need to perform better than they did yesterday if they are to retain the league title. The next few games will tell.
City are still in 3 comps so they will have a few more games than Liverpool, no bad thing with the squad depth we have. It maintains match sharpness and rhythm, which is very important at this point of the season.
As far as Liverpool go, they are going through a rough patch as far as results go. They aren't losing but they are drawing too many games. Teams do tend to find you out sooner or later and I think Liverpool are reaching that point.
Klopp needs to change it up and modify the style to keep the opposition guessing. Yesterday for example, Luke Shaw did a job on Salah and more or less nullified the Liverpool attack. With the injuries United had yesterday, the Liverpool of 4 months ago would have torn them apart. As it was I think Liverpool had 1 shot on target.
I wouldn't write them off just yet but they need to up their game if they are going to win the league from here.
Long way to go and it gets more interesting from here. "Squeaky bum time" Ferguson used to call it.
Enjoy the rest of the season. Keep in touch.



newb3e said:


> lol no man your team wont win anything this season just like they dint win anything last season or seasons before! your team is out of gas and that was expected as for last nights game utd were weak team full of injuries and liverpool dint take advantage i think city will now win title with a comfortable 6-8 points.as for my team utd hopefully we will finish in top 4 and do better next yr!


Do you want Solskjaer to get the job permanently?

What does everyone think of the Chelsea goalie defying his manager and refusing to be substituted in the Carabao cup final.
Personally I think he has made Sarri and Chelsea a laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Longhorn said:


> What does everyone think of the Chelsea goalie defying his manager and refusing to be substituted in the Carabao cup final.
> Personally I think he has made Sarri and Chelsea a laughing stock.



Embarrasing. Sarri should have walked onto the ground and forced him off. No player is above the team.

On the Man U - Pool game, i was happy with Man U's performance. Rashford was injured but had to play on as all changes had been made so essentially Utd were playing with 10.5 players. The defenders especially were brilliant. At the end a draw was a fair result as neither team got going.


----------



## Longhorn

Kambojaric said:


> Embarrasing. Sarri should have walked onto the ground and forced him off. No player is above the team.
> 
> On the Man U - Pool game, i was happy with Man U's performance. Rashford was injured but had to play on as all changes had been made so essentially Utd were playing with 10.5 players. The defenders especially were brilliant. At the end a draw was a fair result as neither team got going.


I agree. I think they fid quite well under the circumstances.
Would you be happy for Solskjaer to the get the job full time or would you want a proven big name manager next season?


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Not saying this because I m die hard United fan but they did play well after those injuries. After all it's United. Hope to see the aggression we use to have during Sir Alex days.


----------



## Kambojaric

Longhorn said:


> I agree. I think they fid quite well under the circumstances.
> Would you be happy for Solskjaer to the get the job full time or would you want a proven big name manager next season?



Keep Solsjkaer without a doubt. The team is playing with confidence. Why fix something which isnt broken.


----------



## Longhorn

Kambojaric said:


> Keep Solsjkaer without a doubt. The team is playing with confidence. Why fix something which isnt broken.


I hope you get your wish. But just remember that you can't really judge him either way until he starts signing his own players. That's when the real fun starts.


----------



## Kambojaric

Longhorn said:


> I hope you get your wish. But just remember that you can't really judge him either way until he starts signing his own players. That's when the real fun starts.



To be honest with the amount of talent already present in the United squad the team should be challenging for the title. Any team would want the likes of De Gea and Pogba in their squad. Meanwhile the younger players like Rashford, Martial, Lingard are improving fast. True Solsjkaer will have a lot harder time attracting big players during the summer, but the amount of positivity that has returned to Old Trafford has not been since the Sir Alex days. That is a trade off any Utd fan will take at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> lol no man your team wont win anything this season just like they dint win anything last season or seasons before! your team is out of gas and that was expected as for last nights game utd were weak team full of injuries and liverpool dint take advantage i think city will now win title with a comfortable 6-8 points.


Hi!







> as for my team utd hopefully we will finish in top 4 and do better next yr!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Hi!
> View attachment 565753
> 
> 
> View attachment 565754


hahaha 

yeh yeh! 

YNWA! 

liverpool had an amazing season hope its a one off or else football will become torture!

as for utd,we can compare utd to Pakistan how once a great club but egos and mismanagement destroyed it!! 

if ed woodward continues i dont see utd getting back to top fot next 6-8 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> hahaha
> 
> yeh yeh!
> 
> YNWA!






> liverpool had an amazing season hope its a one off or else football will become torture!


Thats rude man. Club affiliations aside, Liverpool have played most attractive brand of football this season, among the very best in the world if not THE BEST. If liverpool keep on playing like this and a couple of teams follow the same, PL will be a delight to follow.



> as for utd,we can compare utd to Pakistan how once a great club but egos and mismanagement destroyed it!!
> if ed woodward continues i dont see utd getting back to top fot next 6-8 years


Agreed. Jose started it. Will be hard for any manager to fix it quickly unless he is a VERY STRONG manager. Someone who dont give a 5hit how big a player is he is managing but still manages to attract top players.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Thats rude man. Club affiliations aside, Liverpool have played most attractive brand of football this season, among the very best in the world if not THE BEST. If liverpool keep on playing like this and a couple of teams follow the same, PL will be a delight to follow.
> 
> 
> Agreed. Jose started it. Will be hard for any manager to fix it quickly unless he is a VERY STRONG manager. Someone who dont give a 5hit how big a player is he is managing but still manages to attract top players.


rude? i iaid liverpool had an amazing season quality on par with man city but for aome reason i dont see doing the same again next season they still need a good midfielder and a striker i think lets see what klopp gets next season if he can get a beast in midfield then liverpool can go on and win the pl!

ole is not a strong or experienced manager i i w hoping for poch he is tue only manager i think who can rebuild utd if given time and resources. i see ole getting sacked in 3-5 months next season!


----------



## Maxpane

ed woodward is the real problem


----------



## JohnWick

Definition of a big player=Divock Origi


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> rude? i iaid liverpool had an amazing season quality on par with man city but for aome reason i dont see doing the same again next season they still need a good midfielder and a striker i think lets see what klopp gets next season if he can get a beast in midfield then liverpool can go on and win the pl!
> 
> ole is not a strong or experienced manager i i w hoping for poch he is tue only manager i think who can rebuild utd if given time and resources. i see ole getting sacked in 3-5 months next season!


I was kidding bro. And by rude i was talking about:


> liverpool had an amazing season hope its a one off or *else football will become torture!*


Jokingly! 

What i meant was that if liverpool keep on playing such game and if a few other clubs can do the same, the PL will actually become a delight to follow (not that it is not already)


Agree with MF part. I dont think Liverpool will spend big money on mid fielder this transfer window but i really want them to. A proper replacement of Coutinho. If they pull that off the chances of winning PL will be bright. 


For OLE, agreed again. Not a strong man manager. ManU needs someone who can get the star players in like. A Ferguson, may be Benetiz! A high profile manager really.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> I was kidding bro. And by rude i was talking about:
> 
> *Jokingly*!
> 
> What i meant was that if liverpool keep on playing such game and if a few other clubs can do the same, the PL will actually become a delight to follow (not that it is not already)
> 
> 
> Agree with MF part. I dont think Liverpool will spend big money on mid fielder this transfer window but i really want them to. A proper replacement of Coutinho. If they pull that off the chances of winning PL will be bright.
> 
> 
> For OLE, agreed again. Not a strong man manager. ManU needs someone who can get the star players in like. A Ferguson, may be Benetiz! A high profile manager really.


i think liverpool need someone like pogba but some with better attitude than pogba you need an enforcer someone who can disturb opponents midfield and has goals and killer passes in him l,liverpools midfield is light and next season wont be easy and opponents will flood midfield and try and stop your passing game.and i think a striker will also help pool compete against City right now their is bit too kuch reliance on salah (ferminho was injured end of season) and some mental toughness is also required you guys gave away 7 points lead thats just insane at this level.as for PL city is still the team to beat and they will add some players so next season will be tougher than last.

and i hope liverpool doesnt do well in PL it sucks to see utd struggling and pool dominating PL. 

as for UTD i would have loved to see Poch taking ovet utd he is someone who doesnt spend big and has an eye for talent and develops them well and make them into stars. what utd need right now is not just someone who can attractvstarts but someone who has a plan and can stay long and is given time to rebuild the squad and get the right players and make utd great again! and mark my words ole will be sacked max in 5-6 months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> As for UTD i would have loved to see Poch taking ovet utd he is someone who doesnt spend big and has an eye for talent and develops them well and make them into stars. what utd need right now is not just someone who can attractvstarts but someone who has a plan and can stay long and is given time to rebuild the squad and get the right players and make utd great again! and mark my words ole will be sacked max in 5-6 months!



Pochettino???
You think he will be able to manage players with inflated ego? ManU will go for marquee signings, big name players. To handle them i think you need a big name manager (not just a talented one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

ManU is on a downhill path and their new manager will take yrs..
Infact they are worst off than arsenal where emery is already on a long road to success, probably in 3/4 yrs. Both man u and arsenal need gud players who can gel in and deliver. Its gonna be close battle amongst them and chelsea as with eden hazard leaving they have lost one of the crown jewl. 

What team needs to be seen is i guess newcastle or fulham was bought by the cousin of sheikh mansoor, owner of man city. It may turn into a battle amongst billionaires.. In a few yrs we may end up seeing the likes of chelsea, man city and the new billionaire club fighting for the top prize with liverpool, arsenal and man u trailing behind.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Pochettino???
> You think he will be able to manage players with inflated ego? ManU will go for marquee signings, big name players. To handle them i think you need a big name manager (not just a talented one)


marguee signings wont win utd shit! utd is no real madrid we cant attract like os griezmann or naymars we will go for shit heads like pogba and such players are useless waste of money and time.

with poch you get someone who will get long term stability and thats what utd need right now!



AsifIjaz said:


> ManU is on a downhill path and their new manager will take yrs..
> Infact they are worst off than arsenal where emery is already on a long road to success, probably in 3/4 yrs. Both man u and arsenal need gud players who can gel in and deliver. Its gonna be close battle amongst them and chelsea as with eden hazard leaving they have lost one of the crown jewl.
> 
> What team needs to be seen is i guess newcastle or fulham was bought by the cousin of sheikh mansoor, owner of man city. It may turn into a battle amongst billionaires.. In a few yrs we may end up seeing the likes of chelsea, man city and the new billionaire club fighting for the top prize with liverpool, arsenal and man u trailing behind.


well even if sheikh invest billions i dont see NC attracting big players NC is not a huge or successful brand same with fulham but yes they will trouble clubs like utd arsenal and maybe chelsea as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Not rt now.. But if they can buy in a few expensive players who are at the end of their careers (like man city did with tavez and adebayor) then game on..
No one took man city as title contenders till they splashed the cash and muscled out the competition for the cream they have rt now. Then they made sure tht the gud ones that they sold were sold to outside premier league thus making it tough and financially unviable for the non billionaire or non royal teams


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> marguee signings wont win utd shit! utd is no real madrid we cant attract like os griezmann or naymars we will go for shit heads like pogba and such players are useless waste of money and time.
> 
> with poch you get someone who will get long term stability and thats what utd need right now!


I agree with the second part, Pochettino will give you a solid base and will bring long term planning. The question is, will the owners and the fans wait long term? ManU have a fantastic 10-15 years period and they will want that to be back next season. It is NOT POSSIBLE and trying to make it happen next year will only be wasting time! Better for long term solution and wait for 3 4 years to get results. However for a club like ManU, it might not be possible.

Lets see!



AsifIjaz said:


> ManU is on a downhill path and their new manager will take yrs..
> Infact they are worst off than arsenal where emery is already on a long road to success, probably in 3/4 yrs. Both man u and arsenal need gud players who can gel in and deliver. Its gonna be close battle amongst them and chelsea as with eden hazard leaving they have lost one of the crown jewl.
> 
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> I agree with the second part, Pochettino will give you a solid base and will bring long term planning. The question is, will the owners and the fans wait long term? ManU have a fantastic 10-15 years period and they will want that to be back next season. It is NOT POSSIBLE and trying to make it happen next year will only be wasting time! Better for long term solution and wait for 3 4 years to get results. However for a club like ManU, it might not be possible.
> 
> Lets see!


after last 4-5 years i think fans are willing to wait if they see the right direction check utd fan forum redcafe.net ull see the pain and frudtration of fans like myself!! we want tabdeeli #EdWoodwardOut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> after last 4-5 years i think fans are willing to wait if they see the right direction check utd fan forum redcafe.net ull see the pain and frudtration of fans like myself!! we want tabdeeli #EdWoodwardOut


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


>


yeh man laugh at us you have been through this pain yourself for years and years! klopp must feel like a messiah sent from heaven up above!! 

i wish he was at utd!


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> yeh man laugh at us you have been through this pain yourself for years and years! klopp must feel like a messiah sent from heaven up above!!
> 
> i wish he was at utd!


Klopp do feels like one, really. The best thing about him is that his care free and friendly attitude have kept the ego down and he have managed to take up talented players and turn them into starts. It takes time but the patience is paying now. As we discussed earlier, a strong commanding mid fielder and PL will be the next target!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Klopp do feels like one, really. The best thing about him is that his care free and friendly attitude have kept the ego down and he have managed to take up talented players and turn them into starts. It takes time but the patience is paying now. As we discussed earlier, a strong commanding mid fielder and PL will be the next target!


hope not as much as i hate yo say it hope city stops you guys again from winning tye PL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> hope not as much as i hate yo say it hope city stops you guys again from winning tye PL!


Oh City is a formidable force indeed. A team Manchester can really be proud of!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Oh City is a formidable force indeed. A team Manchester can really be proud of!


haha no ones proud of city they are sugar daddy club! utd earned their money and become successful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> haha no ones proud of city they are sugar daddy club! utd earned their money and become successful!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


>


dude cant wait for utd to destroy liverpool again and then ill wipe that smirk off your face!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> dude cant wait for utd to destroy liverpool again and then ill wipe that smirk off your face!



aay mazay mazay!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@newb3e so what happening with the rebuilding at Manchester United? What will be realistic targets (transfer targets) and who do you see leaving? 

For Liverpool i think there wont be just one IF ANY big money signing. The philosophy seem to be supporting home grown talent. A few back up options may arrive though. 

What about Chelsea, Arsenal, Man City, Tottenham and others?


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> @newb3e so what happening with the rebuilding at Manchester United? What will be realistic targets (transfer targets) and who do you see leaving?
> 
> For Liverpool i think there wont be just one IF ANY big money signing. The philosophy seem to be supporting home grown talent. A few back up options may arrive though.
> 
> What about Chelsea, Arsenal, Man City, Tottenham and others?


utd dont seem to have a plan it seems atleast according to news reports.i see pogba leaving i actually want him to fk off from utd a good play (notnwc) but with a super ego.reports of utd pursuing De ligt i hope are true i would love to defensive pairing of linderlof and de ligh one a good passer from back and other a hardcore defending something similar to my fav utd defender Vidic. other than that utd still need good attacking options and winger but Mata getting a new contract my hopes of signing a good winger are dead!

city dont need much they signed a DM from Atl Madrid that can turn out to he a good signing from his Munich Cl debacle to Citys Cl defeats i feel if peps teams are pressured in midfield they are easy to beat they lack that killer midfield who can disrupt opposition play.

chelsea and arsenal indont follow much!

liverpool i try and ignore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Arsalan said:


> @newb3e *so what happening with the rebuilding at Manchester United? *What will be realistic targets (transfer targets) and who do you see leaving?
> 
> For Liverpool i think there wont be just one IF ANY big money signing. The philosophy seem to be supporting home grown talent. A few back up options may arrive though.
> 
> What about Chelsea, Arsenal, Man City, Tottenham and others?



Makes me want to cry.


----------



## zulu

Baaaaaaawaaaaaaahhhh waisy yeh rebuilding hum kafii years sy nahiii sun rahyyy ? 


newb3e said:


> utd dont seem to have a plan it seems atleast according to news reports.i see pogba leaving i actually want him to fk off from utd a good play (notnwc) but with a super ego.reports of utd pursuing De ligt i hope are true i would love to defensive pairing of linderlof and de ligh one a good passer from back and other a hardcore defending something similar to my fav utd defender Vidic. other than that utd still need good attacking options and winger but Mata getting a new contract my hopes of signing a good winger are dead!
> 
> city dont need much they signed a DM from Atl Madrid that can turn out to he a good signing from his Munich Cl debacle to Citys Cl defeats i feel if peps teams are pressured in midfield they are easy to beat they lack that killer midfield who can disrupt opposition play.
> 
> chelsea and arsenal indont follow much!
> 
> liverpool i try and ignore!


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> utd dont seem to have a plan it seems atleast according to news reports.i see pogba leaving i actually want him to fk off from utd a good play (notnwc) but with a super ego.reports of utd pursuing De ligt i hope are true i would love to defensive pairing of linderlof and de ligh one a good passer from back and other a hardcore defending something similar to my fav utd defender Vidic. other than that utd still need good attacking options and winger but Mata getting a new contract my hopes of signing a good winger are dead!


So all in all, Pogba goes, De Ligt a "may be" thats it! 

Sorry, that wont help ManU! 



> city dont need much they signed a DM from Atl Madrid that can turn out to he a good signing from his Munich Cl debacle to Citys Cl defeats i feel if peps teams are pressured in midfield they are easy to beat they lack that killer midfield who can disrupt opposition play.


Agreed



> chelsea and arsenal indont follow much!


Sahi!!! I dont know whats happening with them either.



> liverpool i try and ignore!


keep trying. 








313ghazi said:


> Makes me want to cry.





zulu said:


> Baaaaaaawaaaaaaahhhh waisy yeh rebuilding hum kafii years sy nahiii sun rahyyy ?


Ever since Alex left!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> keep trying.



dont be cocky my friend! you have suffered the same in past be humble time can change!



Arsalan said:


> So all in all, Pogba goes, De Ligt a "may be" thats it!
> 
> Sorry, that wont help ManU!



as i said no planning utd is run like Pakistan! both are fked up atm! and utd fans and us Pakistan both hppe things get better.



zulu said:


> Baaaaaaawaaaaaaahhhh waisy yeh rebuilding hum kafii years sy nahiii sun rahyyy ?



bas bhai issue rebuilding ka nai clun ki direction theek nai! utd is a football club run by a banker and all he cares about is financial deals he has no clue about footballing side of the club! an yehi haal hona hai! but football club only get new fans if they play good football and win trophies if utd keeps doing shit it will loose glory hunters + new fans and that will make utd less attractive brand!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> dont be cocky my friend! you have suffered the same in past be humble time can change!


Oh i am, why else would i be showing interest in what others are doing?  Since you brought up "ignoring liverpool" i though i may help! 



> as i said no planning utd is run like Pakistan! both are fked up atm! and utd fans and us Pakistan both hppe things get better.


I think they need two three good signings and putting faith in youth setup. Also a couple of "bigger than club" players need to go if things are to improve. 




> bas bhai issue rebuilding ka nai clun ki direction theek nai! utd is a football club run by a banker and all he cares about is financial deals he has no clue about footballing side of the club! an yehi haal hona hai! but football club only get new fans if they play good football and win trophies if utd keeps doing shit it will loose glory hunters + new fans and that will make utd less attractive brand!


Bro majority of the clubs are owned by people not related to football. They need to hire someone who can run it the proper way. For me the problem have been big name signings and minimum faith in young players coming from academy. Rashford for example is a good player, however in the current setup he is not being allowed to shine as he should be.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Oh i am, why else would i be showing interest in what others are doing?  Since you brought up "ignoring liverpool" i though i may help!



not helping mate! we friends have a football whatsapp group aur wahan aik liverpool fan nasoor ban gaya hai he keeo sharing cl videos everyday! bas karday kitni saraye ga!



Arsalan said:


> I think they need two three good signings and putting faith in youth setup. Also a couple of "bigger than club" players need to go if things are to improve



more than player utd needs a good manager a good director of footbakl good plan and direction! and yes pogbas need to fk off ftom club asap!



Arsalan said:


> Bro majority of the clubs are owned by people not related to football. They need to hire someone who can run it the proper way. For me the problem have been big name signings and minimum faith in young players coming from academy. Rashford for example is a good player, however in the current setup he is not being allowed to shine as he should be.



yes but they are not managed by bankers who have zero knowledge of football.Woodward is a commercial guy not a footballing guy utd need a director of football to manage footballing side of the club and woodward manage commerical and financial side! thats how club should be run!

and no rashford is ordinary a one trick pony alot like wallcot who only had pace and little footballing skills! and awarding rashford a 250k a week contracts shows how fked up utd are atm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> not helping mate! we friends have a football whatsapp group aur wahan aik liverpool fan nasoor ban gaya hai he keeo sharing cl videos everyday! bas karday kitni saraye ga!



I wish my firends shared the passion for football. In our group of friends, i am perhaps the only one. Me and one other guy who is also losing interest now it seems  It must be fun 



> more than player utd needs a good manager a good director of footbakl good plan and direction! and yes pogbas need to fk off ftom club asap!


Lukaku? 




> yes but they are not* managed *by bankers who have zero knowledge of football.Woodward is a commercial guy not a footballing guy utd need a director of football to manage footballing side of the club and woodward manage commerical and financial side! thats how club should be run!


Sorry but i still dont agree. Yes they might not be owned by bankers but are mostly owned by guys with zero knowledge of football. We are talking about ownership not manager. 



> and no rashford is ordinary a one trick pony alot like wallcot who only had pace and little footballing skills! and awarding rashford a 250k a week contracts shows how fked up utd are atm!


 That is what i mean by showing faith mate. You take a one trick pony who have been with you since age of 7 and teach him new tricks. That is the long term solution really.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> I wish my firends shared the passion for football. In our group of friends, i am perhaps the only one. Me and one other guy who is also losing interest now it seems  It must be fun



its no fun nowadays if you are a utd fan and you have liverpool fans in your group i have the group on mute now!


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> its no fun nowadays if you are a utd fan and you have liverpool fans in your group i have the group on mute now!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Sorry but i still dont agree. Yes they might not be owned by bankers but are mostly owned by guys with zero knowledge of football. We are talking about ownership not manager.



yes clubs are onwed by business but bankers dont sanctions singing or handle scouting network or negotiate deals its the job of director of football or football manager.at utd ed woodward does all that and results are infront of us!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> That is what i mean by showing faith mate. You take a one trick pony who have been with you since age of 7 and teach him new tricks. That is the long term solution really.



nope you dont invest in players like rashford or linguards you invest in players like rooney and ronaldos.players with potential rashford has no potential he is lucky that utd are fked up and ordinary turds like him are in team!



Arsalan said:


>


bas kardo bhai! ajj liverpool fans ki taqleef ka ehsas ho raha hai bhut bajaye hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

@Arsalan @zulu 

https://talksport.com/football/573143/manchester-united-liverpool-banner-friendly/amp/

you club fans are ghataya and small minded aholes!


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> @Arsalan @zulu
> 
> https://talksport.com/football/573143/manchester-united-liverpool-banner-friendly/amp/
> 
> you club fans are ghataya and small minded aholes!


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


>





newb3e said:


> @Arsalan @zulu
> 
> https://talksport.com/football/573143/manchester-united-liverpool-banner-friendly/amp/
> 
> you club fans are ghataya and small minded aholes!



La Liga clubs would be back this season

Real Madrid would be kicking Liverpool's butt back in its place this season 

Wait and watch


----------



## newb3e

Areesh said:


> La Liga clubs would be back this season
> 
> Real Madrid would be kicking Liverpool's butt back in its place this season
> 
> Wait and watch


possible but it will be bw liv/city vs mad/barca next season for cl...


----------



## Arsalan

Areesh said:


> La Liga clubs would be back this season
> 
> Real Madrid would be kicking Liverpool's butt back in its place this season
> 
> Wait and watch


Acha ji !!


----------



## MIRauf

If Soccer clubs adopt Salary Cap like NBA, NFL then Mega Teams like United, RM, Barc will lose the edge of $million injection by cities they represent and LFC will be back to its glory days of Bill Shankly and Bob Paisley era.

Go LFC. Fan since 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

MODERATOR EDIT
SEPTEMBER 07 2021
All Previous seasons to be merged in this one thread and we will keep one thread running for current season, which will also be merged with this master thread once season is over.

Opening this new thread so all discussion related to the current English Premier League season can continue here. At the end of the season we will merge this thread with the general English Premier League thread and start a new one for next season. This will we can avoid creating multiple threads and will still have a place to discuss the ongoing games in a separate thread

The 2019/20 season in underway. Liverpool off to a winning start have also added the UEFA Super Cup to their trophy cabinet.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> The 2019/20 season in underway. Liverpool off to a winning start have also added the UEFA Super Cup to their trophy cabinet.


loserpool are not good this season and i dont see them winning league or cl this season its citys season again


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> loserpool are not good this season and i dont see them winning league or cl this season its citys season again


Irony: A Manchester United supporter "celebrating" the claim that Manchester City will win the title this season after just ONE game week. 

Tells a lot about Manchester United 



As for Liverpool, they are still good. Yes they had a quite transfer window but there were no real changes required after last season and with some academy players showing promise, they have decent back up in place. Not saying it will be easy to beat Man City but it will be between City, Liverpool and may be Spurs. You can just relax


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Irony: A Manchester United supporter "celebrating" the claim that Manchester City will win the title this season after just ONE game week.
> 
> Tells a lot about Manchester United
> 
> 
> 
> As for Liverpool, they are still good. Yes they had a quite transfer window but there were no real changes required after last season and with some academy players showing promise, they have decent back up in place. Not saying it will be easy to beat Man City but it will be between City, Liverpool and may be Spurs. You can just relax


haha no my dear liverpool fan i was talking as a football fan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> haha no my dear liverpool fan i was talking as a football fan!


Ah, dont give up man.  
ManU will do better than last season i think.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Ah, dont give up man.
> ManU will do better than last season i think.


aik trophy jeetay nai aur batain barri barri shoro kar deen hain loserpool fans nay! 

my predictions for this seasin

ole fired in 4-5 months
utd finishing 7-9th
pool 2nd or 3rd and out of cl qtr finals 
city epl and cl semis 
spurs 2nd or 4th


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> Ah, dont give up man.
> ManU will do better than last season i think.



Depends. Signs from the first game were encouraging, especially how solid the defence line looks with the addition of Maguire and Bisaka. However this team is built around a counter attacking strategy. If the opponent parks the bus, i dont see enough individual quality in the likes of Rashford, martial or lingard to break down defences. Pogba is inconsistent. Top four this season is possible but winning is a far shot.


----------



## Arsalan

Kambojaric said:


> Depends. Signs from the first game were encouraging, especially how solid the defence line looks with the addition of Maguire and Bisaka. However this team is built around a counter attacking strategy. If the opponent parks the bus, i dont see enough individual quality in the likes of Rashford, martial or lingard to break down defences. Pogba is inconsistent. Top four this season is possible but winning is a far shot.


Top four for Manchester United will be a HUGE WIN for them. I don't think it will happen.

Manchester City, Liverpool, Spurs, Arsenal!! Which one of these will Manchester United replace in top four? Chelsea, Leicester City will be good too. Even Everton and Watford may give ManU some problems in my opinion.


----------



## fatman17

City 
Liverpool 
Arsenal 
Spurs 
Are my picks for the top. not in the order mentioned


----------



## fatman17

Arsenal start 2-0, however 2 huge tests coming up. Liverpool and spurs. I predict they will go 1-1, and end up 3w and 1L


----------



## newb3e

Var will destroy the excitement of football!!

that handball decision atrocious fine it brushed his arm but he had no clue had no intention to touch the ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

newb3e said:


> Var will destroy the excitement of football!!
> 
> that handball decision atrocious fine it brushed his arm but he had no clue had no intention to touch the ball.


Yep, city were robbed


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> Var will destroy the excitement of football!!
> 
> that handball decision atrocious fine it brushed his arm but he had no clue had no intention to touch the ball.





fatman17 said:


> Yep, city were robbed


True! Takes the fun out of the game really. However perhaps we will be no so against it once it corrects one or two major refereeing mistakes.


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> True! Takes the fun out of the game really. However perhaps we will be no so against it once it corrects one or two major refereeing mistakes.


The handball rule is a complete joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> The handball rule is a complete joke


Boss hand ball rule is required. However using VAR and ruling that even if the handball was unintentional still its a foul if it leads to a goal is not helping the game.

Still, i think that once VAR picks out on or two key decision and make them right, people will accept it.


Oh BTW, Game Week 3 brings us Arsenal vs Liverpool! 
Any thoughts on what result it will bring?


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> Boss hand ball rule is required. However using VAR and ruling that even if the handball was unintentional still its a foul if it leads to a goal is not helping the game.
> 
> Still, i think that once VAR picks out on or two key decision and make them right, people will accept it.
> 
> 
> Oh BTW, Game Week 3 brings us Arsenal vs Liverpool!
> Any thoughts on what result it will bring?


Liverpool should prevail, however I'll take a draw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Liverpool should prevail, however I'll take a draw.


So no drubbing this time like 5-1 or 4-0 of last two encounters between these two at Anfield?


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> So no drubbing this time like 5-1 or 4-0 of last two encounters between these two at Anfield?


Could still happen but gunners are better than LY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> Could still happen but gunners are better than LY


To be honest, Arsenal barely escaped a trashing! It ended 3-1 but could have been 2, 3 more for Liverpool. Liverpool really showed the intensity that is nor becoming a defining feature of their game.


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> To be honest, Arsenal barely escaped a trashing! It ended 3-1 but could have been 2, 3 more for Liverpool. Liverpool really showed the intensity that is nor becoming a defining feature of their game.


True but arsenal is a work in progress with new players. David Luiz just had a bad day. enjoy your win it's a long season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> True but arsenal is a work in progress with new players. David Luiz just had a bad day. enjoy your win it's a long season.
> View attachment 576016


Arsenal sure is work in progress and with Pepe, Aubameyang and Lacazette have the potential to be among most prolific attacking trio of PL. Expecting them to get better as they get more and more games together. 

As for David Luiz, i dont think it was just him. Liverpool were chasing the ball like mad dog and that put pressure on everyone. If you get a chance see the game again, to me it was one of Liverpool's best display of that pressing football - more dangerous when out of possession.


----------



## fatman17

Arsalan said:


> Arsenal sure is work in progress and with Pepe, Aubameyang and Lacazette have the potential to be among most prolific attacking trio of PL. Expecting them to get better as they get more and more games together.
> 
> As for David Luiz, i dont think it was just him. Liverpool were chasing the ball like mad dog and that put pressure on everyone. If you get a chance see the game again, to me it was one of Liverpool's best display of that pressing football - more dangerous when out of possession.


We haven't addressed our defensive frailties. IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

Arsalan said:


> If you get a chance see the game again, to me it was one of Liverpool's best display of that pressing football - more dangerous when out of possession.



Classico. They were totally up for it. I though am in doldrums at the moment. Old Trafford is still work in progress. 40 years supporter of ManU and these are troubling times. Pogba has got the wanderlust and I am not sure how long we can rely on him . Need some of the youngsters from the academy to make their mark
Its going to be a difficult season for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

this thread is boring!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> We haven't addressed our defensive frailties. IMHO


Yes the defense is leaky, i think they will try to address it in January. The attack have been revitalized over two three transfer windows and IF these three can start clicking and fitting in together they can potentially outscore the opposition is most of the matches they play.



Turingsage said:


> Classico. They were totally up for it. I though am in doldrums at the moment. Old Trafford is still work in progress. 40 years supporter of ManU and these are troubling times. Pogba has got the wanderlust and I am not sure how long we can rely on him . Need some of the youngsters from the academy to make their mark
> Its going to be a difficult season for us


Manchester United will need multiple new players and that is always a problem (and takes time to click)



newb3e said:


> this thread is boring!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Yes the defense is leaky, i think they will try to address it in January. The attack have been revitalized over two three transfer windows and IF these three can start clicking and fitting in together they can potentially outscore the opposition is most of the matches they play.
> 
> 
> Manchester United will need multiple new players and that is always a problem (and takes time to click)


its just sad yo see my team not competing for titles its sad to see liverpool or city playing better football than utd!!

son of sauds please buy my club please make some investment and make utd great again!


----------



## Arsalan

Liverpool dominated the UEFA award for 2018/19 given in a ceremony help at Champions League draw for 2019/20 season.

Liverpool goal keep Allison Becker was awarded best goal keeper of the season while the Liverpool center back Virgil Van Dijk won the defender of the season award. The Liverpool No. 4 then returned to stage to be awarded UEFA player of the season award as well, beating Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo. 

Great day for Liverpool and all its fans!!


----------



## Arsalan

We are done with just game week 4 and we already had a classic game of football. Arsenal vs Spurs lived up to the hype and produced a stunning and beautiful game of football with Arsenal coming from two goal down to secure a point. While the end result 2-2 may not sound that exciting, second part of second half after Arsenal have scored their second was excellent with tremendous pressure mounted on by Arsenal. Great game.

In second game on Sunday, Everton beat Wolves 3-2 at Goodison park as Richarlison scored his first goal of the season 5 minutes into the game and got his second one and the winning goal at around 80 minute mark.

In other games played on Saturday August 31, 2019 , Manchester City made it look easy against Brighton beating them 4-0 while Liverpool continued with their perfect start to the season beating Burnley at Truf Moor 3-0, ending up with their first clean sheet of the season. Chelsea and Manchester United were both left frustrated as both let go of lead in the game to end up with draw against Shefield United (2-2) and Southampton (1-1). Leicester City beat Bournemouth at home 3-1 to remain unbeaten this season while Aston Villa were handed their third defeat of the season, losing 1-0 to Crystal Palace away from home. Game between New Castle and Watford ended 1-1 while Westham United beat Norwich City two goals to nil.

Liverpool remain top of the league table with 12 out of 12 points while Manchester City and Leicester City are at second and third spot with 10 and 8 points respectively.

*P.S. Any one playing Fantasy Premier League please join the league and share your team name.*

*Code: gmtpm8*


----------



## Arsalan

Please use the follow thread for current 2019-2020 season of English Premier League football related discussion.
* English Premier League 2019/20 *
The thread will be merged with this main thread at the end of season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> We are done with just game week 4 and we already had a classic game of football. Arsenal vs Spurs lived up to the hype and produced a stunning and beautiful game of football with Arsenal coming from two goal down to secure a point. While the end result 2-2 may not sound that exciting, second part of second half after Arsenal have scored their second was excellent with tremendous pressure mounted on by Arsenal. Great game!!


Arsenal look good i think they will make into top 4 

any comment on Ole and Utd?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> Arsenal look good i think they will make into top 4
> 
> any comment on Ole and Utd?


Just completed writing the post  

Check the post above yours please.



newb3e said:


> Arsenal look good i think they will make into top 4
> 
> any comment on Ole and Utd?


Cannot say much about united right now. They didnt have started great but its still too early in the season. Lets wait till game 8-10 and then may be we will have a better idea.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> Arsenal look good i think they will make into top 4
> 
> *any comment on Ole and Utd*?




Relegation battle ? 

As a Liverpool fan, its great to see Manure going down the drain in their old toilet. All happening while red nose is still alive and watching it all unfold infront of his eyes. How mighty have fallen that they are now pinning hopes on their city rivals to somehow stop LFC winning the league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

race will be again b/w Man City vs Liverpool.



Code_Geass said:


> race will be again b/w Man City vs Liverpool.


i hope though City push for UCL more this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Taimoor Khan said:


> Relegation battle ?
> 
> As a Liverpool fan, its great to see Manure going down the drain in their old toilet. All happening while red nose is still alive and watching it all unfold infront of his eyes. How mighty have fallen that they are now pinning hopes on their city rivals to somehow stop LFC winning the league.


Ahh,, another fellow Red!!  

Well honestly, while it pleases me to see Manchester United suffer, as a football fan and being someone not involved in the city rivalry but only football rivalry, i wish they stay around and do a bit better. For the sake of the league really!!  



Code_Geass said:


> race will be again b/w Man City vs Liverpool.
> 
> 
> i hope though City push for UCL more this time.


Looks like that. However Manchester City are better equipped to lead through a 38 game year long season, lets see!! 

Also i think it will be a much more interesting top 4 race this season. 



Code_Geass said:


> i hope though City push for UCL more this time.


That really is beyond them to be honest. Not their cup of tea i would say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Cannot say much about united right now. They didnt have started great but its still too early in the season. Lets wait till game 8-10 and then may be we will have a better idea.



the way utd are playing i think team will struggle big time and might end up in battle to stay in the premier league!!

its time for owners to fk off and take Ed woodward with them! 3 bad managers and this guy is still running the club..Pakistan type bs hogaya ya toh!



Taimoor Khan said:


> Relegation battle ?
> 
> As a Liverpool fan, its great to see Manure going down the drain in their old toilet. All happening while red nose is still alive and watching it all unfold infront of his eyes. How mighty have fallen that they are now pinning hopes on their city rivals to somehow stop LFC winning the league.


your team is shit and wont win anything this season they got lucky last season!



Arsalan said:


> Ahh,, another fellow Red!!
> 
> Well honestly, while it pleases me to see Manchester United suffer, as a football fan and being someone not involved in the city rivalry but only football rivalry, i wish they stay around and do a bit better. For the sake of the league really!!




aint you the cutest liverpool fan in the whple world!! 

as a utd fan i wont mind club getting relegated this is what they deserve for running SAFs hardwork!



Code_Geass said:


> i hope though City push for UCL more this time.


if city dont win CL this season i think Pep should just quit his job it cant get any easier weak barca,madrid juve not much competition for city in CL this season.

i think pep is more suited for league and not for cup or 2 legged knockouts his tactics are bad when it comes to playing knockouts specjally his midfield play.


----------



## Code_Geass

Arsalan said:


> Ahh,, another fellow Red!!
> 
> Well honestly, while it pleases me to see Manchester United suffer, as a football fan and being someone not involved in the city rivalry but only football rivalry, i wish they stay around and do a bit better. For the sake of the league really!!
> 
> 
> Looks like that. However Manchester City are better equipped to lead through a 38 game year long season, lets see!!
> 
> Also i think it will be a much more interesting top 4 race this season.
> 
> 
> That really is beyond them to be honest. Not their cup of tea i would say.


i think this is good time for them to push for it not many strong teams in Europe for now.,



newb3e said:


> if city dont win CL this season i think Pep should just quit his job it cant get any easier weak barca,madrid juve not much competition for city in CL this season.
> 
> i think pep is more suited for league and not for cup or 2 legged knockouts his tactics are bad when it comes to playing knockouts specjally his midfield play.


 I Agree Pep should deliver UCL


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Arsalan said:


> Ahh,, another fellow Red!!
> 
> Well honestly, while it pleases me to see Manchester United suffer, as a football fan and being someone not involved in the city rivalry but only football rivalry, i wish they stay around and do a bit better. For the sake of the league really!!



The scums have always been in our shadows. For all I care, they go down the league one and their old toilet rust down the ground.



newb3e said:


> your team is shit and wont win anything this season they got lucky last season!



6th big ears baby!! Try to catch that! 

We are a European royalty, we make our own luck. There was no luck when we stuffed Barca.

We are doing it the right way within our limited financial resources. We don't have unlimited pockets like your local rivals Mancity. Hell, even Manure have spend more or less like city in recent years yet you got shit team and players. City still are favourites to win the league due to their bench strength that we cannot match, but if the 7th CL comes to Anfield, then I wont be complaining. Afterall, we have made to last two CL finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> the way utd are playing i think team will struggle big time and might end up in battle to stay in the premier league!!
> 
> its time for owners to fk off and take Ed woodward with them! 3 bad managers and this guy is still running the club..Pakistan type bs hogaya ya toh!


Lolz, give them a month or so! Four games may be a little too soon for any drastic measure. Plus weboth know that the owners are not going anywhere anytime soon. You are stuck with them and rotating managers wont help a big deal either. A new manager will only bring with him the excuse that "this is not my team" and then will ask for two three transfer windows to BUILD a team. Plus apart from ManCity, i think big money signings are not the way forward. Manchester United need to bring a player or two up from their youth setup (if there are any good ones there)



> aint you the cutest liverpool fan in the whole world!!


The Manchester United - Liverpool rivalry stems from fierce competition and rivalry between the two cities. It is actually animosity between the two cities and its people from the industrial wars times that reflects in the rivalry between these two clubs. I have no part in that history really since i am neither from Manchester the city or Liverpool. My love is for the game and Liverpool FC. Keeping that in mind, you wont find me an over aggressive opponent. In football, yes i hate Manchester United but because of the no city history, i hate them slightly more than i hate Chelsea or Everton  



> if city dont win CL this season i think Pep should just quit his job it cant get any easier weak barca,madrid juve not much competition for city in CL this season.
> 
> i think pep is more suited for league and not for cup or 2 legged knockouts his tactics are bad when it comes to playing knockouts specjally his midfield play.


City won win it, its unlikely. As you have also said, perhaps its Pep or it is the team mentality and setup but it just dont look like they can win the Champions League.

I think Barcelona, Liverpool and PSG have a good chance to win the CL provided they get a few lucky draws in knock-out stages. These three may well be joined by another English side in the semi finals. lets see.



Taimoor Khan said:


> The scums have always been in our shadows. For all I care, they go down the league one and their old toilet rust down the ground.





> 6th big ears baby!! Try to catch that!
> 
> We are a European royalty, we make our own luck. There was no luck when we stuffed Barca.


Well no doubts about that. That one was HUGE!! European Royalty we are and YES, Liverpool deserved to win the Champions League after that mentally strong performance against Barcelona. 



> We are doing it the right way within our limited financial resources. We don't have unlimited pockets like your local rivals Mancity. Hell, even Manure have spend more or less like city in recent years yet you got shit team and players. City still are favorites to win the league due to their bench strength that we cannot match, but if the 7th CL comes to Anfield, then I wont be complaining. After all, we have made to last two CL finals.


True. In league City will be favorites. They are just too good for anyone right now. We wont be too far behind though and will be waiting to pounce upon if an opportunity presents itself. However i expect we will do good in CL again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Arsalan said:


> Well no doubts about that. That one was HUGE!! European Royalty we are and YES, Liverpool deserved to win the Champions League after that mentally strong performance against Barcelona.



Barca stole Coutinho from us and we bought VVD and Allison. Those two were immense in us wining the 6th. In bigger picture , its Barca who paid for our CL success. We stuffed them with their money. LOL








That's Barca money up here. LOL


TBH, Klopp is a genius. I rate him higher then Pep. NONE in current LFC team was a superstar before joining us. He made them what they are now. I wish he make his own dynasty at LFC. We should make all efforts to keep him for life. Cant afford to lose him after 2022 when his contract expires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

kindly rename this thread to liverpool fan boys discussion thread 19/20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> kindly rename this thread to liverpool fan boys discussion thread 19/20



You can tell us how great your club is.


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> kindly rename this thread to liverpool fan boys discussion thread 19/20


lolz,
no no,, we will keep it to discuss each game week and good games. Also will keep it alive with general chitchat related to the league.

Also again, anyone playing Fantasy Premier League, do join the league code:*gmtpm8 *and let us know you team name.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> You can tell us how great your club is.


aa SAF famously knocked your club off their perch we have declined and its down to board stupid decisions lets see if we can make a comeback its really tought now a days because of the money involved but lets see utd needs a good manager and get rid of turds like rashford and linguards and yes pogbas



Arsalan said:


> lolz,
> no no,, we will keep it to discuss each game week and good games. Also will keep it alive with general chitchat related to the league.
> 
> Also again, anyone playing Fantasy Premier League, do join the league code:*gmtpm8 *and let us know you team name.


right now its 1 utd and 4 loserpool fans! balance is off lols



Arsalan said:


> Also again, anyone playing Fantasy Premier League, do join the league code:*gmtpm8 *and let us know you team name.



fantasy football i i difficult you have to follow every team and its really hard to keep up i used yo watch all the games and hilites but after saf i dont watch football much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> The scums have always been in our shadows. For all I care, they go down the league one and their old toilet rust down the ground.



wow look at these loserpool fan talk you were the shittest team in the league for a decade and right now your team is not great you have won what a Cl thats all football runs in cycle we were at top for the last decade won many epls and 2 cls and now its citys time to rule the english football not yours


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> aa SAF famously knocked your club off their perch we have declined and its down to board stupid decisions lets see if we can make a comeback its really tought now a days because of the money involved but lets see utd needs a good manager and get rid of turds like rashford and linguards and yes pogbas



TBH its red nose who is responsible for the mess your club find itself in. He should have build the process like Barca where personalities do no matter but the club keeps on going. He was too self centred and arrogant to see the bigger picture. Moyes was his "choosen one" for crying it loud! People keep on blaming Woodard, but he is the one who over sold your club to sponsors and filled its coffers.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> TBH its red nose who is responsible for the mess your club find itself in. He should have build the process like Barca where personalities do no matter but the club keeps on going. He was too self centred and arrogant to see the bigger picture. Moyes was his "choosen one" for crying it loud! People keep on blaming Woodard, but he is the one who over sold your club to sponsors and filled its coffers.


i agree SAf is partly responsible at the end it seemed he was just obsessed about winning more than liverpool beating liverpool and not about future of the club! but board should have realised that after Moyes fk up and gone with a proper manager and not that shit faced jose!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> wow look at these loserpool fan talk you were the shittest team in the league for a decade and right now your team is not great you have won what a Cl thats all football runs in cycle we were at top for the last decade won many epls and 2 cls and now its citys time to rule the english football not yours




Your club and its shitty fan's life revolve around Liverpool. Throughout history , you been chasing us.

TBH, I don't care about premier league, its the old school lot or the scousers who are obessed with it, but its the CL where the glory and recognition lies. No one at world stage cares about PL. There was no city player in UEFA players award despite of them being champions of England. LFC is global name because of it European exploits not for what it did in the league.

For you, be happy that city of Manchester will now be blue for long time to come , not red.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> Your club and its shitty fan's life revolve around Liverpool. Throughout history , you been chasing us.
> 
> TBH, I don't care about premier league, its the old school lot or the scousers who are obessed about with it, but its the CL where the glory and recognition lies. No one at world stage cares about PL. There was no city player in UEFA players award despite of them being champions of England. LFC is global name because of it European exploits not for what it did in the league.
> 
> For you, be happy that city of Manchester will now be blue for long time to come , not red.


duh!!!

sorry but what you saying is stupid! PL is the most watched and entertaining league and its the toughest league to play in so players do want to come to england and become successful there.

as for CL knockout competitions are all about day and luck and nothing else yes its glamorous to win CL but not better than PL IMO. 

as for you loserpool fan you aint winnig shit for a long time your team is not good enough to win PL and i dont see them winning another CL for many years.

as for utd we just need proper management a good director of football some money and we can comeback and show yoy pool boys how to win titles and Cls.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> duh!!!
> 
> sorry but what you saying is stupid! PL is the most watched and entertaining league and its the toughest league to play in so players do want to come to england and become successful there.
> 
> as for CL knockout competitions are all about day and luck and nothing else yes its glamorous to win CL but not better than PL IMO.
> 
> as for you loserpool fan you aint winnig shit for a long time your team is not good enough to win PL and i dont see them winning another CL for many years.
> 
> as for utd we just need proper management a good director of football some money and we can comeback and show yoy pool boys how to win titles and Cls.



HA HA

PL champion doesn't hold anything on the European Champion. Look at VVD, he is well on his way for Balandor , where as no one from city team is even in the contention!

Just because VVD is European champion. He even beat Messi and Ronaldo. Its called recognition.

PL games are not the same as the clash of titans in CL. Who wants to watch Man city play burnley and get kicks out of it as oppose to Liverpool locking horns with Barca/Real Madrid/PSG/Juve. You have to be among the best in your league to qualify hence the likes of your club is out of it , and for some time looking at the state of your club. CL is the elite and most prized title. And that is why LFC will remain to be the most successful club from England coz no one is catching us.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> HA HA
> 
> PL champion doesn't hold anything on the European Champion. Look at VVD, he is well on his way for Balandor , where as no one from city team is even in the contention!
> 
> Just because VVD is European champion. He even beat Messi and Ronaldo. Its called recognition.
> 
> PL games are not the same as the clash of titans in CL. Who wants to watch Man city play burnley and get kicks out of it as oppose to Liverpool locking horns with Barca/Real Madrid/PSG/Juve. You have to be among the best in your league to qualify hence the likes of your club is out of it , and for some time looking at the state of your club. CL is the elite and most prized title. And that is why LFC will remain to be the most successful club from England coz no one is catching us.


dude!!

you just won 1 Cl relax stop this chest beating! 

we shall see where you team stands this season it wont win anything so just relax and enjoy you trophy it might be one for a long time


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> dude!!
> 
> you just won 1 Cl relax stop this chest beating!
> 
> we shall see where you team stands this season it wont win anything so just relax and enjoy you trophy it might be one for a long time



1?? LOL , we got 6 big ears in our Trophy cab. What are you on about? Even when we lost the final to Real Madrid last year, we got more exposure in the world then to city winning the league. Why is your club struggling to attract good players? simply because you are not in CL anymore.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> 1?? LOL , we got 6 big ears in our Trophy cab. What are you on about? Even when we lost the final to Real Madrid last year, we got more exposure in the world then to city winning the league. Why is your club struggling to attract good players? simply because you are not in CL anymore.


1 after a loong time and it might be the only tropy for sometime somyeh younhave every right to enjoy and brag about it


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> 1 after a loong time and it might be the only tropy for sometime somyeh younhave every right to enjoy and brag about it



Doesn't matter if it was after long time. We got 6. Only behind to AC Milan and Real Mardrid. We have won more then Barca! That is we will be bigger club then Manure. 

Enjoy this conversation, learn how red nose destroyed your club. When a man becomes bigger then the club.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> That is we will be bigger club then Manure.



lols

good luck bro!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> lols
> 
> good luck bro!



Lol, luck? It's for losers. We are already winners.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> Lol, luck? It's for losers. We are already winners.


1 trophy in a decade yeh man such a hugeeeeee club!!!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> 1 trophy in a decade yeh man such a hugeeeeee club!!!



6 in total! Your pathetic club cant even reach this in next couple of decades. 

We the biggest club in the world. No one can reach the level of our fan bases. Your manure is not even biggest in England for crying out loud. 











These are all outside England. Even likes of Barca and Madrid do not have this level of support. Only fools in Pakistan think of manure as big club.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> 6 in total! Your pathetic club cant even reach this in next couple of decades.
> 
> We the biggest club in the world. No one can reach the level of our fan bases. Your manure is not even biggest in England for crying out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all outside England. Even likes of Barca and Madrid do not have this level of support. Only fools in Pakistan think of manure as big club.


ffs you talking like a delusional indian!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> ffs you talking like a delusional indian!



Wake up and smell the coffee sunshine. You idiots in Pakistan are sold this non sense that manure is the biggest club. It is not.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> Wake up and smell the coffee sunshine. You idiots in Pakistan are sold this non sense that manure is the biggest club. It is not.


okay bro! 

but liverpool wont win anything this season ohh and good luck for the season :p


----------



## newb3e

wow city lost to norwich 3-2 while liverpool destroyed newcastle amd now lead by 5 points early in the season and it was great to see Rashford going down in the box or it could have been another boring typical utd 0-0 draw! 

ohh and liverpool fans you still not winning shit!


----------



## Arsalan

Liverpool enjoying a great start to PL, still unbeaten after 10 games and only lost 2 points to a draw against Manchester United at Old Traford. Tonight's League Cup game against Arsenal will be important as a win here will take them to the last eight of the cup competition.


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Anyone playing fantasy premier league


----------



## masterchief_mirza

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50611309


SAT 07 DEC 2019PREMIER LEAGUE
Man City1Man Utd2
Premier League 

823






Marcus Rashford's goal ensured he equalled his best goalscoring return for United in a season (13)
Manchester United dealt a crushing blow to Manchester City's title hopes with a stunning derby win that leaves the defending champions 14 points behind Premier League leaders Liverpool.

Marcus Rashford and Anthony Martial fired United into an early lead and although Nicolas Otamendi's late reply set up a thrilling finale, the visitors held on for arguably the most impressive victory of Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's 12-month reign.

Both United goals came in a breathless opening half-hour at Etihad Stadium, where they repeatedly carved open City's creaking back-line to devastating effect.

Rashford opened the scoring from the spot after he was clumsily knocked over by Bernardo Silva, with the penalty awarded by video assistant referee Michael Oliver.

The in-form England striker, who has now scored 13 goals in his past 14 games for club and country, hit the bar moments later but United did not have to wait long to extend their lead.

United's next attack saw Daniel James find Anthony Martial on the right of the area, and he had space to turn and squeeze his shot inside Ederson's near post.

City had never trailed by two goals so early in a home league game since Pep Guardiola took charge in 2016 and their fans were left in stunned silence as United's supporters celebrated noisily at the other end of the stadium.

While the home side finally began to get a grip on the game after that, especially in midfield, the damage was done.

City had repeated penalty appeals for United handballs turned down by referee Anthony Taylor and VAR before the break, while Gabriel Jesus wastefully headed a Kevin de Bruyne cross wide.

United continued to defend deep after the break but City struggled to create meaningful chances and Otamendi's header from a Mahrez corner could not rescue them from their fourth league defeat of the season.

The game was marred by allegations of racist abuse towards United midfielder Fred in the second half, while there were also reports of objects being thrown at him from the stands.


Racist abuse reported at Manchester derby
Follow all the reaction from the Manchester derby, plus the rest of Saturday's Premier League action
*Solskjaer silences his critics*
United's best results this season have been against the leading clubs, but before this they had all come at Old Trafford. Until now, Norwich were the only side they had beaten on the road.

Solskjaer's side set that record straight in scintillating fashion here, tearing City apart in the early stages when they could conceivably have scored two or three goals more.

Ederson was the only reason that did not happen, making superb saves from Daniel James, Jesse Lingard and Rashford with the score at 0-0.

Copyright © 2019 BBC. The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites. 

*Finally stuffed the noisy neighbours. Predictions: Pep to leave by season's end, FIFA to act comprehensively on years of MCFC's corrupt activities in the transfer market, and a lovely Netflix documentary next year titled "The brief rise and dramatic fall of the sheikh's pet project MCFC".*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Just remembered we have this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

Someone already created an FPL league?


----------



## Nike

Its Harry Kane still stay at Tottenham Hotspur on next transfer market?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Nike said:


> Its Harry Kane still stay at Tottenham Hotspur on next transfer market?


I personally think spurs will struggle to keep him because spurs have declined in the last 6 months and now look less cohesive as a group and less likely to win trophies. A player like Kane cannot sustain his career as England's premier striker without winning domestic trophies in a major European league. Coronavirus will also cause a selling spree this summer as demand is low and player values have dropped. I think spurs need to sell him but will try to avoid selling him to a rival. Man Utd were the most interested in him recently and they could easily afford him if he was in the 80million region.

The only possible exception to this is if Kane decides on a personal level to do a Le Tissier and stay at a mediocre club out of loyalty. In this era where agents control players and their options, I feel this is unlikely though.


----------



## Arsalan

UnitedPak said:


> Someone already created an FPL league?


Yup, i did one. Sadly, its all irrelevant now. 

I hope things return back to normal and the PL can resume as well. Will be destroyed if Liverpool misses out on the title after so long.  They truly deserve it they way they have played this entire season



Nike said:


> Its Harry Kane still stay at Tottenham Hotspur on next transfer market?


They will struggle to keep him in my opinion but then again, this have been the common opinion since couple of years now, he still shows up in the Spurs white every next season.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arsalan said:


> They will struggle to keep him in my opinion but then again, this have been the common opinion since couple of years now, he still shows up in the Spurs white every next season.


This time is different. Poch has gone and spurs are in a rebuild. It really is the moment of truth for Kane. I don't think he'll stay because he believes he has a chance of quick success at spurs - there is no way he believes that is possible. He may stay only out of blind loyalty to a mediocre club.

Berbatov - whose situation is being compared to Kane's - moved from spurs to Utd when the opportunity came. In fact, Berbatov made the move even though spurs had actually just won a trophy. Kane would be mad to stay at spurs now - the last few years were different and everyone believed spurs had a decent chance of winning something, anything.

P.s. I'd love it if Liverpool's season was voided....but even I have to accept that the league will be awarded to them.


----------



## Nike

masterchief_mirza said:


> This time is different. Poch has gone and spurs are in a rebuild. It really is the moment of truth for Kane. I don't think he'll stay because he believes he has a chance of quick success at spurs - there is no way he believes that is possible. He may stay only out of blind loyalty to a mediocre club.
> 
> Berbatov - whose situation is being compared to Kane's - moved from spurs to Utd when the opportunity came. In fact, Berbatov made the move even though spurs had actually just won a trophy. Kane would be mad to stay at spurs now - the last few years were different and everyone believed spurs had a decent chance of winning something, anything.
> 
> P.s. I'd love it if Liverpool's season was voided....but even I have to accept that the league will be awarded to them.



The reds moment been crashing hard, by anything but virus




Arsalan said:


> Yup, i did one. Sadly, its all irrelevant now.
> 
> I hope things return back to normal and the PL can resume as well. Will be destroyed if Liverpool misses out on the title after so long.  They truly deserve it they way they have played this entire season
> 
> 
> They will struggle to keep him in my opinion but then again, this have been the common opinion since couple of years now, he still shows up in the Spurs white every next season.



Spurs should use the money to truly build the squad, they actually got the money. Dele Alli is a good buy actually, if possible they should better put up more of such stunts to better built the squad.


----------



## Arsalan

masterchief_mirza said:


> This time is different. Poch has gone and spurs are in a rebuild. It really is the moment of truth for Kane. I don't think he'll stay because he believes he has a chance of quick success at spurs - there is no way he believes that is possible. He may stay only out of blind loyalty to a mediocre club.
> 
> Berbatov - whose situation is being compared to Kane's - moved from spurs to Utd when the opportunity came. In fact, Berbatov made the move even though spurs had actually just won a trophy. Kane would be mad to stay at spurs now - the last few years were different and everyone believed spurs had a decent chance of winning something, anything.
> 
> P.s. I'd love it if Liverpool's season was voided....but even I have to accept that the league will be awarded to them.


I agree man. I do think that it will be very hard for Spurs to retain him this time around. I am just saying that i have felt more or less the same for last two years as well. Lets see!! 
But on a logical argument, it will be very hard for Spurs to retain him this time. In fact, Spurs, looking at the position they are in right now should be willing to offload him and use the money to improve the squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Arsalan said:


> I agree man. I do think that it will be very hard for Spurs to retain him this time around. I am just saying that i have felt more or less the same for last two years as well. Lets see!!
> But on a logical argument, it will be very hard for Spurs to retain him this time. In fact, Spurs, looking at the position they are in right now should be willing to offload him and use the money to improve the squad.



Hotspur failed to emulated such strategy when they off load Gareth Bale in the past


----------



## Arsalan

Nike said:


> Hotspur failed to emulated such strategy when they off load Gareth Bale in the past


 Very true!


----------



## crankthatskunk

Liverpool's wait for the Premier League is over. They have won the title after 30 years. 

Here is how Liverpool players celebrated after Chelsea win against Manchester City. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276263410053926913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Farmers league


----------



## crankthatskunk

Kops are delighted.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

KLOPP , no longer the #2 finishing team manger but is the winner winner 

Winner of Champion's League 
Winner of Premiere League


----------



## Kambojaric

Liverpool have been sensational this season. Klopp has worked wonders for the club.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

A great darkness has descended upon our planet today. All of mankind must live in shame for allowing this to have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1




----------



## Arsalan

*The wait is over!! Champions of World and Europe and conquered England too. 





*
Boy oh boy!! What a day.






This sight i have waited for years to see, great day for all Liverpool FC supporters/LFCFamily.






*YNWA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Fully deserved. Awesome performance. Best team by far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Anyone playing fantasy premier league





UnitedPak said:


> Someone already created an FPL league?


How are your teams doing? I did created a league, have been running it for 4 years now.  

Join In: 
gmtpm8
Or make a note for next season. In fact, easier to join in now as then it will be automatically renewed next season.


Oh and yes,



newb3e said:


> your team is shit and wont win anything this season they got lucky last season!
> 
> aint you the cutest liverpool fan in the whple world!!


Just wanted to say HI!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Just wanted to say HI!



Have to say the best game i have seen this season wwas when they visited Leicester - who were on top form and everyone thought they would struggle - they murdered them by 4 goals. Was an incredible performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

masterchief_mirza said:


> A great darkness has descended upon our planet today. All of mankind must live in shame for allowing this to have happened.



*So when are you deciding!!! *


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> A great darkness has descended upon our planet today. All of mankind must live in shame for allowing this to have happened.



Who do you follow bro? Please dont say Man U......


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Who do you follow bro? Please dont say Man U......


...


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Have to say the best game i have seen this season wwas when they visited Leicester - who were on top form and everyone thought they would struggle - they murdered them by 4 goals. Was an incredible performance.


Very true!! 
That was among one of the games that shaped the season in favor of Liverpool. 

An interesting article
Five moments that defined Liverpool's premier league winning season


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> How are your teams doing? I did created a league, have been running it for 4 years now.
> 
> Join In:
> gmtpm8
> Or make a note for next season. In fact, easier to join in now as then it will be automatically renewed next season.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say HI!


you won the title when people dont actually care about football!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> you won the title when people dont actually care about football!


yeah yeah yeah!!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> yeah yeah yeah!!


i just hope utd qualifies for CL need to win all the remaining games!

Pogba and Bruno 1 good striker and 1 winger and utd might be back on top again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

Liverpool sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> i just hope utd qualifies for CL need to win all the remaining games!
> 
> Pogba and Bruno 1 good striker and 1 winger and utd might be back on top again!


I'd take a centre back rather than a winger. Agree that a centre forward is needed.....however, it is possible to play without a genuine CF. Liverpool do it.


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> I'd take a centre back rather than a winger. Agree that a centre forward is needed.....however, it is possible to play without a genuine CF. Liverpool do it.



To be honest Man U look like they seem to have got their team sorted. 
1 more player at the back and they could be challenging again. Pogba looked good the other night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> To be honest Man U look like they seem to have got their team sorted.
> 1 more player at the back and they could be challenging again. Pogba looked good the other night


I certainly hope it's sorted or thereabouts. Pogba should make his intentions clear also. If only I could get rid of that agent of his..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

masterchief_mirza said:


> I certainly hope it's sorted or thereabouts. Pogba should make his intentions clear also. If only I could get rid of that agent of his..


Are you a Man U fan?



X-ray Papa said:


> Liverpool sucks


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> i just hope utd qualifies for CL need to win all the remaining games!
> 
> Pogba and Bruno 1 good striker and 1 winger and utd might be back on top again!


Yeah, so its just a matter of:

Winning all matches this season
Qualifying for CL
Retain Pogba and hope he starts firing
Get a good striker and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
Get a winger and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
and then united MIGHT be on top!!


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> I'd take a centre back rather than a winger. Agree that a centre forward is needed.....however, it is possible to play without a genuine CF. Liverpool do it.


rashford needs to fk off he is useless and overrated! so we need a good finisher someone who can score goals and yeh a decent CB will do but a good pacey left sided midfielder will be a massive improvement.



Arsalan said:


> Yeah, so its just a matter of:
> 
> Winning all matches this season
> Qualifying for CL
> Retain Pogba and hope he starts firing
> Get a good striker and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
> Get a winger and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
> and then united MIGHT be on top!!



despicable Liverpool fan!

we will challenge your team next season dont get comfortable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> rashford needs to fk off he is useless and overrated! so we need a good finisher someone who can score goals and yeh a decent CB will do but a good pacey left sided midfielder will be a massive improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> despicable Liverpool fan!



Oh sorry, i have amended it as per your wish.

Winning all matches this season
Qualifying for CL
Retain Pogba and hope he starts firing
Get a good striker and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
Get a winger and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
Get a CB and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season 
Get a "Left sided midfielder" and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season



> we will challenge your team next season dont get comfortable!


United at best can hope for a comfortable top four finish for next season. Nothing more!! NOTING AT ALL!


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Oh sorry, i have amended it as per your wish.
> 
> Winning all matches this season
> Qualifying for CL
> Retain Pogba and hope he starts firing
> Get a good striker and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
> Get a winger and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
> Get a CB and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
> Get a "Left sided midfielder" and hope he adjusts to PL within a few weeks and have an impact next season
> 
> United at best can hope for a comfortable top four finish for next season. Nothing more!! NOTING AT ALL!


we shall see next season is a must win for utd! but football without crowd is boring good thing liverpool won it this year no one to see them lift the trophy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

T-123456 said:


> Are you a Man U fan?


Yes.



newb3e said:


> we shall see next season is a must win for utd! but football without crowd is boring good thing liverpool won it this year no one to see them lift the trophy!


Agreed.

Liverpool's only ever premier league title will forever have an asterisk next to it. 

You'll Never Win Again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> I certainly hope it's sorted or thereabouts. Pogba should make his intentions clear also. If only I could get rid of that agent of his..



After lockdown he is a completely different player - cant recognize him. As long as his focus is on the game then he is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> rashford needs to fk off he is useless


Nope. He's not a natural CF. He's brilliant as a wide forward, as is Martial. That's why I'm not convinced that we need an outright winger. Jadon Sancho is like a better version of Martial, but he looks unavailable anyway.

Personally, I'd like Koulibaly CB and ideally Kane CF but I know Kane is unavailable. He's happy finishing 6th and not winning any trophies and his career will finish like that. 

Personally, preferred man utd team for day 1:

De Gea, Shaw, Wan Bissaka, Maguire, a new CB, McTominay, Pogba, Fernandes, Martial, Rashford, a new CF (or go with Greenwood as he is a natural finisher). Would be a young team but pacy and counterattacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Nope. He's not a natural CF. He's brilliant as a wide forward, as is Martial. That's why I'm not convinced that we need an outright winger. Jadon Sancho is like a better version of Martial, but he looks unavailable anyway.
> 
> Personally, I'd like Koulibaly CB and ideally Kane CF but I know Kane is unavailable. He's happy finishing 6th and not winning any trophies and his career will finish like that.
> 
> Personally, preferred man utd team for day 1:
> 
> De Gea, Shaw, Wan Bissaka, Maguire, a new CB, McTominay, Pogba, Fernandes, Martial, Rashford, a new CF (or go with Greenwood as he is a natural finisher). Would be a young team but pacy and counterattacking.



Roy Keanes not that impressed with the keeper - think he has just had a lack of confidence - should be ok - need someone pacey next to boxhead Maguire - get rid of Linguard who seems to be more interested in fashion and get Kane in - he cant stay at Spurs and Daniel Levy would bow to 120 million and voila - team is up their again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

masterchief_mirza said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Liverpool's only ever premier league title will forever have an asterisk next to it.
> 
> You'll Never Win Again.


Then you can dream on,your glory days are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Roy Keanes not that impressed with the keeper - think he has just had a lack of confidence - should be ok - need someone pacey next to boxhead Maguire - get rid of Linguard who seems to be more interested in fashion and get Kane in - he cant stay at Spurs and Daniel Levy would bow to 120 million and voila - team is up their again


Roy Keane is what we've been missing for years now but alas, they don't make em like that any more. Even if de Gea flops (which he won't - it's just a few bad games), Henderson on loan at Sheffield utd will come back and he would be a great replacement. 

I think this summer is crunch time for Kane. He goes now, or he dies at Spurs. Mourihno sounded very assured that Kane is staying hence I am not hopeful of luring him away. We shall see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Roy Keane is what we've been missing for years now but alas, they don't make em like that any more. Even if de Gea flops (which he won't - it's just a few bad games), Henderson on loan at Sheffield utd will come back and he would be a great replacement.
> 
> I think this summer is crunch time for Kane. He goes now, or he dies at Spurs. Mourihno sounded very assured that Kane is staying hence I am not hopeful of luring him away. We shall see.



The way they lost against Sheff U - im worried for Mourihno. 
BTW slightly changing the topic - i hope Bielsa gets Leeds up - would be a great addition to the premiership and a breath of fresh air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> Nope. He's not a natural CF. He's brilliant as a wide forward, as is Martial. That's why I'm not convinced that we need an outright winger. Jadon Sancho is like a better version of Martial, but he looks unavailable anyway.
> 
> Personally, I'd like Koulibaly CB and ideally Kane CF but I know Kane is unavailable. He's happy finishing 6th and not winning any trophies and his career will finish like that.
> 
> Personally, preferred man utd team for day 1:
> 
> De Gea, Shaw, Wan Bissaka, Maguire, a new CB, McTominay, Pogba, Fernandes, Martial, Rashford, a new CF (or go with Greenwood as he is a natural finisher). Would be a young team but pacy and counterattacking.


rashford is glorified version of walcott and he was a shit striker just had pace! 

as for martial he is good but lack not consistent and i think playing in the shittest utd team in history under jose desteoyed his confidence but few good games and little help from manager he can be great for utd.

even if we dont get a CB and get a winger and a striker and pogba gets his head out of his arse i think utd will be back in fight again and hopefully win a tittle in 2 or 3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

Chelsea is best team in england!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> we shall see next season is a must win for utd! but football without crowd is boring good thing liverpool won it this year no one to see them lift the trophy!


Oh dont worry, we saw it, we LOVED it!! 



masterchief_mirza said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Liverpool's only ever premier league title will forever have an asterisk next to it.


That would have been true if the season was called off and Liverpool was given the cup based on points at that point. That is what Neville was referring to by dear  



> You'll Never Win Again.


Didnt you said this after Liverpool wont Champions League last time? 
Or after the club world cup? 



T-123456 said:


> Then you can dream on,your glory days are over.


Dont be too harsh on the poor souls! It have been a tough few seasons for them you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Oh dont worry, we saw it, we LOVED it!!
> 
> 
> That would have been true if the season was called off and Liverpool was given the cup based on points at that point. That is what Neville was referring to by dear
> 
> 
> Didnt you said this after Liverpool wont Champions League last time?
> Or after the club world cup?
> 
> 
> Dont be too harsh on the poor souls! It have been a tough few seasons for them you know.


was it loserpools first premier league title in 20 years?


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> was it loserpools first premier league title in 20 years?


I haven't counted, but i can tell you ManU wont be winning another in next 20 years


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arsalan said:


> Oh dont worry, we saw it, we LOVED it!!
> 
> 
> That would have been true if the season was called off and Liverpool was given the cup based on points at that point. That is what Neville was referring to by dear
> 
> 
> Didnt you said this after Liverpool wont Champions League last time?
> Or after the club world cup?
> 
> 
> Dont be too harsh on the poor souls! It have been a tough few seasons for them you know.


Enjoy your moment scowser. Who am I to take it off you? 

I must confess, I'm happy for Salah - he is a classy individual off and on the pitch. And if Liverpool had to win it, at least Carragher and Gerard missed out.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> I haven't counted, but i can tell you ManU wont be winning another in next 20 years


utd is not liverpool bro! id say we will win it in 3 years second in 2 years.



masterchief_mirza said:


> Enjoy your moment scowser. Who am I to take it off you?
> 
> I must confess, I'm happy for Salah - he is a classy individual off and on the pitch. And if Liverpool had to win it, at least Carragher and Gerard missed out.


haha yes specially carragher that smug ahole!

Gerrad must be regarding his decision not to join chelsea and thay slip was world class!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> was it loserpools first premier league title in 20 years?


First top flight championship in 30 years. First Premier League EVER (it used to be 1st division until 1992).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> First top flight championship in 30 years. First Premier League EVER (it used to be 1st division until 1992).



even Leicester won it before them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

masterchief_mirza said:


> First top flight championship in 30 years. First Premier League EVER (it used to be 1st division until 1992).





newb3e said:


> was it loserpools first premier league title in 20 years?


Yeah! Our *FOURTH* cup in last 18 months or so was our first premier league title! 



newb3e said:


> utd is not liverpool bro! id say we will win it in 3 years second in 2 years.!


Oh look, a unicorn!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Yeah! Our *FOURTH* cup in last 18 months or so was our first premier league title!
> 
> 
> Oh look, a unicorn!!


hahaha

hopefully your *** will be kicked next season!! you will walk alone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> hahaha
> 
> hopefully your *** will be kicked next season!! you will walk alone!


...due to social distancing.


----------



## Curious_Guy

I hope and pray next season will be bit more interesting interms of title race like Seri A pre Covid..

Liverpool deserved Title. 

Still good CT spot race going on.


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> hahaha
> 
> hopefully your *** will be kicked next season!! you will walk alone!


Oh we are still walking alone my friend, MILES ahead of the rest of the pack, all alone!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> Oh we are still walking alone my friend, MILES ahead of the rest of the pack, all alone!!
> View attachment 649348



I agree Liverpool look good but i believe all will be strengthening next year. Man City Man Utd and Chelsea will certainly improving so dont think the gap will be as big. Have to say Liverpool have been clearly the most consistent and a wonderful to watch....


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Oh we are still walking alone my friend, MILES ahead of the rest of the pack, all alone!!
> View attachment 649348


next season every team will strengthen and liverpool cant afford to spend money so they might be weaker ill say this was a freak season one to forget!


----------



## Curious_Guy

Man Utd closes the gap, now third spot is attainable as Ole said in an interview. 

This season Liverpool were freaks in EPL, total domination but i think next season there are going to be multiple contenders,Hopefully.


----------



## Arsalan

*LIVERPOOL*
Pre-Burnley Stats

The Reds are seeking a 31st win of the campaign as Jürgen Klopp’s side set their sights on the 100-point mark.

Read on for the key facts and figures provided by club statistician.

*Mohamed Salah needs one goal to become the first Liverpool player since Roger Hunt in 1965-66 and only the fourth in Reds history to register 20 league goals in three successive seasons.*

The Reds have found the net in 11 of the last 12 matches against the Clarets in the league.

*Liverpool are now the only team to record 30 top-flight league wins in a season on three separate occasions and the seventh in total to achieve the feat.*

The Reds could equal another club record with a victory. A win will see them register a 12th league ‘double’ in the league this season, a total previously set last season. After this fixture they can still beat Arsenal, Chelsea and Newcastle United for a second time in this campaign.

*Virgil van Dijk is closing in on becoming the first Liverpool outfield player to be an ever-present in back-to-back league campaigns since Robbie Fowler in 1994-95 and 1995-96. The last (excluding goalkeepers) to start every game in consecutive league seasons was Steve Nicol in 1987-88 and 1988-89.
*
Liverpool have won all 27 league games this season in which they have scored the first goal.
*
The Reds have won all 17 of their home league games this season and are aiming to become the first team since Brentford in Division 3 North in 1929-30 to win every home league game of a season.
*
The Reds have won 192 points from the last possible 219 (88 per cent).

https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/first-team/401603-pre-burnley-stats-premier-league




Musings said:


> I agree Liverpool look good but i believe all will be strengthening next year. Man City Man Utd and Chelsea will certainly improving so don't think the gap will be as big. Have to say Liverpool have been clearly the most consistent and a wonderful to watch....


Surely every other team NEED to improve and surely next season will be a new one. There are no challenges to that part. However discarding Liverpool for the next season will be a huge mistake (if any one is stupid enough to make it ). They have developed a taste for it now, a "one season miracle" do not win you 4 trophies in 18 months. Here is an overview of Liverpool's performance over last FOUR years:
*
2016/17* 4th position in PL
*2017/18* 4th position in PL, Champions League Runner Up
*2018/19* 2nd position in PL losing title by one point while getting 97 points, Champions League Winners, went on to win European Super Cup AND FIFA Club world cup
*2019/2020* 1st in Premier League.

The team means business. Yes no one is to say that they will win a CL or PL next season but anyone thinking they wont do it is just hiding from the facts (being a ManU fan )



newb3e said:


> next season every team will strengthen and liverpool cant afford to spend money so they might be weaker ill say this was a freak season one to forget!


Yeah, third largest club in PL, 5 millions behind the second placed Manchester City and having posted profits for 2-3 years cannot afford to spend money. Wait you must be a ManUER fan right?


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> *LIVERPOOL*
> Pre-Burnley Stats
> 
> The Reds are seeking a 31st win of the campaign as Jürgen Klopp’s side set their sights on the 100-point mark.
> 
> Read on for the key facts and figures provided by club statistician.
> 
> *Mohamed Salah needs one goal to become the first Liverpool player since Roger Hunt in 1965-66 and only the fourth in Reds history to register 20 league goals in three successive seasons.*
> 
> The Reds have found the net in 11 of the last 12 matches against the Clarets in the league.
> 
> *Liverpool are now the only team to record 30 top-flight league wins in a season on three separate occasions and the seventh in total to achieve the feat.*
> 
> The Reds could equal another club record with a victory. A win will see them register a 12th league ‘double’ in the league this season, a total previously set last season. After this fixture they can still beat Arsenal, Chelsea and Newcastle United for a second time in this campaign.
> 
> *Virgil van Dijk is closing in on becoming the first Liverpool outfield player to be an ever-present in back-to-back league campaigns since Robbie Fowler in 1994-95 and 1995-96. The last (excluding goalkeepers) to start every game in consecutive league seasons was Steve Nicol in 1987-88 and 1988-89.
> *
> Liverpool have won all 27 league games this season in which they have scored the first goal.
> *
> The Reds have won all 17 of their home league games this season and are aiming to become the first team since Brentford in Division 3 North in 1929-30 to win every home league game of a season.
> *
> The Reds have won 192 points from the last possible 219 (88 per cent).
> 
> https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/first-team/401603-pre-burnley-stats-premier-league
> 
> 
> 
> Surely every other team NEED to improve and surely next season will be a new one. There are no challenges to that part. However discarding Liverpool for the next season will be a huge mistake (if any one is stupid enough to make it ). They have developed a taste for it now, a "one season miracle" do not win you 4 trophies in 18 months. Here is an overview of Liverpool's performance over last FOUR years:
> *
> 2016/17* 4th position in PL
> *2017/18* 4th position in PL, Champions League Runner Up
> *2018/19* 2nd position in PL losing title by one point while getting 97 points, Champions League Winners, went on to win European Super Cup AND FIFA Club world cup
> *2019/2020* 1st in Premier League.
> 
> The team means business. Yes no one is to say that they will win a CL or PL next season but anyone thinking they wont do it is just hiding from the facts (being a ManU fan )
> 
> 
> Yeah, third largest club in PL, 5 millions behind the second placed Manchester City and having posted profits for 2-3 years cannot afford to spend money. Wait you must be a ManUER fan right?



and you talk like a typical liverpool fan knowing the fact that your club cant compete with financial muscle of city or utd you guys cant afford to spend 200-300 mil on transfers.


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> *LIVERPOOL*
> Pre-Burnley Stats
> 
> The Reds are seeking a 31st win of the campaign as Jürgen Klopp’s side set their sights on the 100-point mark.
> 
> Read on for the key facts and figures provided by club statistician.
> 
> *Mohamed Salah needs one goal to become the first Liverpool player since Roger Hunt in 1965-66 and only the fourth in Reds history to register 20 league goals in three successive seasons.*
> 
> The Reds have found the net in 11 of the last 12 matches against the Clarets in the league.
> 
> *Liverpool are now the only team to record 30 top-flight league wins in a season on three separate occasions and the seventh in total to achieve the feat.*
> 
> The Reds could equal another club record with a victory. A win will see them register a 12th league ‘double’ in the league this season, a total previously set last season. After this fixture they can still beat Arsenal, Chelsea and Newcastle United for a second time in this campaign.
> 
> *Virgil van Dijk is closing in on becoming the first Liverpool outfield player to be an ever-present in back-to-back league campaigns since Robbie Fowler in 1994-95 and 1995-96. The last (excluding goalkeepers) to start every game in consecutive league seasons was Steve Nicol in 1987-88 and 1988-89.
> *
> Liverpool have won all 27 league games this season in which they have scored the first goal.
> *
> The Reds have won all 17 of their home league games this season and are aiming to become the first team since Brentford in Division 3 North in 1929-30 to win every home league game of a season.
> *
> The Reds have won 192 points from the last possible 219 (88 per cent).
> 
> https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/first-team/401603-pre-burnley-stats-premier-league
> 
> 
> 
> Surely every other team NEED to improve and surely next season will be a new one. There are no challenges to that part. However discarding Liverpool for the next season will be a huge mistake (if any one is stupid enough to make it ). They have developed a taste for it now, a "one season miracle" do not win you 4 trophies in 18 months. Here is an overview of Liverpool's performance over last FOUR years:
> *
> 2016/17* 4th position in PL
> *2017/18* 4th position in PL, Champions League Runner Up
> *2018/19* 2nd position in PL losing title by one point while getting 97 points, Champions League Winners, went on to win European Super Cup AND FIFA Club world cup
> *2019/2020* 1st in Premier League.
> 
> The team means business. Yes no one is to say that they will win a CL or PL next season but anyone thinking they wont do it is just hiding from the facts (being a ManU fan )
> 
> 
> Yeah, third largest club in PL, 5 millions behind the second placed Manchester City and having posted profits for 2-3 years cannot afford to spend money. Wait you must be a ManUER fan right?



You make valid points - next season will be condensed into a shorter period - the season will have the same number of games but a shorter period of time due to corona - most teams will be stretched. I see Man U getting stronger and getting into the mix - last 4 games they have shown this with Pogba starting to actually do his talking on the pitch.
If Leeds get promoted - you will see the best and most obsessive coach in the world in the premier league. Bielsa spends no money and gets maximum out of his players and resources - he will be one to watch!
Sad news today - Jack Charlton died......



newb3e said:


> and you talk like a typical liverpool fan knowing the fact that your club cant compete with financial muscle of city or utd you guys cant afford to spend 200-300 mil on transfers.



The problem is sometimes money alone doesn’t win you the title - the system hierarchy mentality coach and other things help. If financial clout won you titles then Man U would be at the top every year. 
Have to interject - you would think our think tank chairman was a scouser the way he rattles his stats off - bless him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Musings said:


> You make valid points - next season will be condensed into a shorter period - the season will have the same number of games but a shorter period of time due to corona - most teams will be stretched. I see Man U getting stronger and getting into the mix - last 4 games they have shown this with Pogba starting to actually do his talking on the pitch.
> If Leeds get promoted - you will see the best and most obsessive coach in the world in the premier league. Bielsa spends no money and gets maximum out of his players and resources - he will be one to watch!
> Sad news today - Jack Charlton died......
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is sometimes money alone doesn’t win you the title - the system hierarchy mentality coach and other things help. If financial clout won you titles then Man U would be at the top every year.
> Have to interject - you would think our think tank chairman was a scouser the way he rattles his stats off - bless him.


agreed! utd is not run properly imo that marketing idiot woodward is the biggest issue he doesnt understand how to run a football club he only cares about sponsors! 

like arsenal ,utd are on a downward curse because of this mentality of decision makers at top.a club can only attract fans and gain market share if they win trophies and play entertaining football! utd are not doing both!


----------



## Curious_Guy

newb3e said:


> play entertaining football!



Lately i have started enjoying Man Utd Matches. There is eagerness to score. Utd was missing this.

Chelsea losing to Sheffield is good for us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Curious_Guy said:


> Lately i have started enjoying Man Utd Matches. There is eagerness to score. Utd was missing this.
> 
> Chelsea losing to Sheffield is good for us


yeh addition of bruno fernandes has made UTD exciting again we just need a good winger and a good striker rashford is shit he is at utd just because he is hyped by english press nothing special about him IMO. 

yeh man lets just hope we make into CL next season! 

Pog and Fernandes a good striker + martial and a winger our attack will be sexy again!


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arsalan said:


> *LIVERPOOL*
> Pre-Burnley Stats
> 
> The Reds are seeking a 31st win of the campaign as Jürgen Klopp’s side set their sights on the 100-point mark.
> 
> Read on for the key facts and figures provided by club statistician.
> 
> *Mohamed Salah needs one goal to become the first Liverpool player since Roger Hunt in 1965-66 and only the fourth in Reds history to register 20 league goals in three successive seasons.*
> 
> The Reds have found the net in 11 of the last 12 matches against the Clarets in the league.
> 
> *Liverpool are now the only team to record 30 top-flight league wins in a season on three separate occasions and the seventh in total to achieve the feat.*
> 
> The Reds could equal another club record with a victory. A win will see them register a 12th league ‘double’ in the league this season, a total previously set last season. After this fixture they can still beat Arsenal, Chelsea and Newcastle United for a second time in this campaign.
> 
> *Virgil van Dijk is closing in on becoming the first Liverpool outfield player to be an ever-present in back-to-back league campaigns since Robbie Fowler in 1994-95 and 1995-96. The last (excluding goalkeepers) to start every game in consecutive league seasons was Steve Nicol in 1987-88 and 1988-89.
> *
> Liverpool have won all 27 league games this season in which they have scored the first goal.
> *
> The Reds have won all 17 of their home league games this season and are aiming to become the first team since Brentford in Division 3 North in 1929-30 to win every home league game of a season.
> *
> The Reds have won 192 points from the last possible 219 (88 per cent).
> 
> https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/first-team/401603-pre-burnley-stats-premier-league
> 
> 
> 
> Surely every other team NEED to improve and surely next season will be a new one. There are no challenges to that part. However discarding Liverpool for the next season will be a huge mistake (if any one is stupid enough to make it ). They have developed a taste for it now, a "one season miracle" do not win you 4 trophies in 18 months. Here is an overview of Liverpool's performance over last FOUR years:
> *
> 2016/17* 4th position in PL
> *2017/18* 4th position in PL, Champions League Runner Up
> *2018/19* 2nd position in PL losing title by one point while getting 97 points, Champions League Winners, went on to win European Super Cup AND FIFA Club world cup
> *2019/2020* 1st in Premier League.
> 
> The team means business. Yes no one is to say that they will win a CL or PL next season but anyone thinking they wont do it is just hiding from the facts (being a ManU fan )
> 
> 
> Yeah, third largest club in PL, 5 millions behind the second placed Manchester City and having posted profits for 2-3 years cannot afford to spend money. Wait you must be a ManUER fan right?


These stats are irrelevant in predicting Liverpool's chances next season, or in creating a dominant legacy.

What matters is form at the start of the season - we have seen that Liverpool can be undone, almost without warning. Second to form, squad strength matters. At the moment, if any of: Salah, van Dijk or TAA are injured, Liverpool are in immediate trouble. These players have no replacement in the squad and to a degree have no replacement anywhere. This is why Liverpool's strategy of focusing their team's approach around individual star player dependency is inferior to Man City's approach of moulding players into a team ethic. Sterling and Mahrez, Aguero and Jesus, Silva and Foden - the squad approach is evident all over the pitch. This is what creates a legacy and this is what Utd used to have when they dominated.

I can guarantee you that Klopp - while he has excellent charisma and player management - will fail to build his squad appropriately. Minamino is hardly a suitable stand-in for any of his top line of attackers. The young players aren't convincing either. 

I can see Liverpool surrendering their title next season. Check in back with me in a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> These stats are irrelevant in predicting Liverpool's chances next season, or in creating a dominant legacy.
> 
> What matters is form at the start of the season - we have seen that Liverpool can be undone, almost without warning. Second to form, squad strength matters. At the moment, if any of: Salah, van Dijk or TAA are injured, Liverpool are in immediate trouble. These players have no replacement in the squad and to a degree have no replacement anywhere. This is why Liverpool's strategy of focusing their team's approach around individual star player dependency is inferior to Man City's approach of moulding players into a team ethic. Sterling and Mahrez, Aguero and Jesus, Silva and Foden - the squad approach is evident all over the pitch. This is what creates a legacy and this is what Utd used to have when they dominated.
> 
> I can guarantee you that Klopp - while he has excellent charisma and player management - will fail to build his squad appropriately. Minamino is hardly a suitable stand-in for any of his top line of attackers. The young players aren't convincing either.
> 
> I can see Liverpool surrendering their title next season. Check in back with me in a year.


I agree. Take the 3 or 4 main players out - they are lacking replacement.
I don’t support Man U but Pogba and Fernandes seem to have galvanised the team. They have exceptional youth coming in the likes of Greenwood and adding a couple of players will give them depth in the squad. 
I am really looking forward in seeing Leeds in the premiership with Bielsa - he is the most obsessive coach I have ever seen and has the ability of making mediocre players into quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> I agree. Take the 3 or 4 main players out - they are lacking replacement.
> I don’t support Man U but Pogba and Fernandes seem to have galvanised the team. They have exceptional youth coming in the likes of Greenwood and adding a couple of players will give them depth in the squad.
> I am really looking forward in seeing Leeds in the premiership with Bielsa - he is the most obsessive coach I have ever seen and has the ability of making mediocre players into quality


Agreed. Leeds back will be brilliant, and the fact that wba should be back and have arguably been better than Leeds is also good. I think Leeds and Albion will stay up next season. Journeyman teams like Watford and Brighton will be at greater risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Agreed. Leeds back will be brilliant, and the fact that wba should be back and have arguably been better than Leeds is also good. I think Leeds and Albion will stay up next season. Journeyman teams like Watford and Brighton will be at greater risk.



WBA were a monster side when they had the likes of Cyril Regis and Laurie Cunningham! With Leeds bearing Swansea today - they are almost their.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

masterchief_mirza said:


> These stats are irrelevant in predicting Liverpool's chances next season, or in creating a dominant legacy.
> 
> What matters is form at the start of the season - we have seen that Liverpool can be undone, almost without warning.
> .


Ahan,, have we seen that?



> Second to form, squad strength matters. At the moment, if any of: Salah, van Dijk or TAA are injured, Liverpool are in immediate trouble. These players have no replacement in the squad and to a degree have no replacement anywhere. This is why Liverpool's strategy of focusing their team's approach around individual star player dependency is inferior to Man City's approach of moulding players into a team ethic. Sterling and Mahrez, Aguero and Jesus, Silva and Foden - the squad approach is evident all over the pitch. This is what creates a legacy and this is what Utd used to have when they dominated.
> 
> I can guarantee you that Klopp - while he has excellent charisma and player management - will fail to build his squad appropriately. Minamino is hardly a suitable stand-in for any of his top line of attackers. The young players aren't convincing either.
> 
> I can see Liverpool surrendering their title next season. Check in back with me in a year


Current Liverpool team is not built around individual players but a football philosophy of pressing game. Anyway pleay who adapts to it becomes a success. We have seen players in this very squad who were not labeled as main assets, become an integral part of how Liverpool plays.

Yes squad depth is a must but who can Liverpool bring in who can replace the existing Front three or the back line? Only option is in the mid-fieled but then again, too many options already on bench and more kids coming from the junior ranks. I would have lover a new signing but honestly, i was not sure which position we should sign in!! Getting a player just for the sake of it is not LIVERPOOL way of doing things.

As for the title next season, i am not saying they are going to win next one or the next three. However i am pointing out, based on the statistics you discarded as not relevant (and claimed that the start of season is relevant, presumable saying that Liverpool will have a bad start next season)that LIVERPOOL are not going away. Anyone saying this is most probably stupid and a ManU fan! 
*Next 5 seasons will see Liverpool lift more trophies, stay in contact and we can debate it further as time passes. *



Musings said:


> I agree. Take the 3 or 4 main players out - they are lacking replacement.
> I don’t support Man U but Pogba and Fernandes seem to have galvanised the team. They have exceptional youth coming in the likes of Greenwood and adding a couple of players will give them depth in the squad.
> I am really looking forward in seeing Leeds in the premiership with Bielsa - he is the most obsessive coach I have ever seen and has the ability of making mediocre players into quality


Why talk 3 or 4 main players out? Why not just ban the whole team 




newb3e said:


> and you talk like a typical liverpool fan knowing the fact that your club cant compete with financial muscle of city or utd you guys cant afford to spend 200-300 mil on transfers.


Spend money on what? Pogba? Harry Maguire?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arsalan said:


> Next 5 seasons will see Liverpool lift more trophies, stay in contact and we can debate it further as time passes.


Look forward to it mate. Next season is coming soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Look forward to it mate. Next season is coming soon..


And Leeds will be a part of the premiership - they just been promoted!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> And Leeds will be a part of the premiership - they just been promoted!!!


Leeds, Sheffield utd, wolves, Leicester....possibly even a resurgent Southampton and Newcastle (who may get a Saudi sugar daddy soon). Top 6 is going to be blown wide open. I cannot see either Liverpool or man city having total dominance. Loads of teams are up there who play quick fire football and can take points off them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Leeds, Sheffield utd, wolves, Leicester....possibly even a resurgent Southampton and Newcastle (who may get a Saudi sugar daddy soon). Top 6 is going to be blown wide open. I cannot see either Liverpool or man city having total dominance. Loads of teams are up there who play quick fire football and can take points off them.


If we get a box at Leeds - il let you know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> If we get a box at Leeds - il let you know


Mate, sounds like a plan! I would probably have to wear something on top of my man utd shirt though if I'm at elland road...if I wish to ever see my kids again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

FA Cup weekend coming! The return of football post covid has brought some joy back to life 



Musings said:


> And Leeds will be a part of the premiership - they just been promoted!!!



Lets see what magic Bielsa can work in the PL. Nobody will be taking them lightly.



Curious_Guy said:


> Lately i have started enjoying Man Utd Matches. There is eagerness to score. Utd was missing this.
> 
> Chelsea losing to Sheffield is good for us



The mentality has changed much under Ole. The Van Gaal-Mourinho period focused too much on tactical play the most obvious being Mourinhos parking the bus tactic.

We still have a long way to go though before we can catch up with the scousers and city. For one we have a serious lack of quality depth in the squad. I mean Ole made just two (maybe 3?) out of 5 possible in the Palace game. Ideally we should have been resting key players before the FA semi final at the end of the Palace game but the Norwich-Southampton experiences showed that Lingard, Mata, James etc cannot effectively replace Raahford, Fernandes, Greenwood. 

We need a more reliable bench to increase rotation. Otherwise fatigue will take over as our previous two three matches have shown. We were extremely lucky to win against Palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Kambojaric said:


> We need a more reliable bench to increase rotation.


Agreed. The 5 subs rule is set to stay also, which will benefit teams with squad depth even more. James isn't quite ready. Mata and Lingard are done. We need a 1st choice centre back first and foremost. Then we need probably a forward and then we need to buy some bench strength. The good news is, Ole's transfer buys so far have all been good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

masterchief_mirza said:


> Agreed. The 5 subs rule is set to stay also, which will benefit teams with squad depth even more. James isn't quite ready. Mata and Lingard are done. We need a 1st choice centre back first and foremost. Then we need probably a forward and then we need to buy some bench strength. The good news is, Ole's transfer buys so far have all been good.



Yeah, Maguire has not been able to justify the amount we paid for him. Lindelöf is outmuscled on too many occasions and Bailly is always a risk, excellent at times but then makes a huge blunder. One of them (probably between Lindelöf and Bailly) along with Jones needs to go to make way for a quality CD. Lets see if Koulibaly wants to move to Old Trafford this summer. Agree that Ole's buys so far have been good, not only from quality point of view but also the mentality. Fernandes especially has brought in so much positivity to the squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Agreed. The 5 subs rule is set to stay also, which will benefit teams with squad depth even more. James isn't quite ready. Mata and Lingard are done. We need a 1st choice centre back first and foremost. Then we need probably a forward and then we need to buy some bench strength. The good news is, Ole's transfer buys so far have all been good.


Send James to Leeds - Bielsa will make him a player - Man U - will sign 2 to 3 players and will seriously challenge next year. Mason Greenwood - will be key. So young - awesome talent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Yeah, Maguire has not been able to justify the amount we paid for him. Lindelöf is outmuscled on too many occasions and Bailly is always a risk, excellent at times but then makes a huge blunder. One of them (probably between Lindelöf and Bailly) along with Jones needs to go to make way for a quality CD. Lets see if Koulibaly wants to move to Old Trafford this summer. Agree that Ole's buys so far have been good, not only from quality point of view but also the mentality. Fernandes especially has brought in so much positivity to the squad.


Who does their scouting? Maguire looks lethargic slow and clumsy - frankly the money paid - one would have thought you would get the same security as Van Dijk. Still let’s hope he gets a partner that will compliment him.
I have been surprised by Solksear and if he can get the best out of Pogba and get 2 or 3 new heads - sorted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Who does their scouting? Maguire looks lethargic slow and clumsy - frankly the money paid - one would have thought you would get the same security as Van Dijk. Still let’s hope he gets a partner that will compliment him.
> I have been surprised by Solksear and if he can get the best out of Pogba and get 2 or 3 new heads - sorted


Maguire is just unsure of himself, slightly overawed by pressure. He will settle and the raw talent is there. He needs a solid partner, maybe koulibaly as kambojaric said. It doesn't help that the def mid options are thin. Matic is getting on, so it's only really inexperienced mctominay. A solid fernandinho type player would be a good buy. A few key positions to ponder on before next season (I reckon centre back, def mid, maybe a classical centre forward though we can evidently function without one, then a couple of midfielders for man city style squad rotation) but if they get it right, a challenge for the title will be on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

Quality Game from Arsenal today. 
They defended very well

and what a counter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Curious_Guy said:


> Quality Game from Arsenal today.
> They defended very well
> 
> and what a counter


Arsenal could now go and win the FA cup. That would be something for Arteta


----------



## Arsalan

*We are Liverpool, this means more!*
The 30 years of waiting is over but we are _*just*_ starting.





Liverpool lifted 4th piece of silverware in last 14 months yesterday when the team was presented the English Premier League trophy after their 5-3 win against Chelsea at Anfield. *This is Liverpool's 48 major trophy since the start since start of Football League back in 1888, three more than Manchester United's 45. 
*
Though not what it could have been, thanks to COVI-19 enforced empty stadiums, the presentation ceremony was a colorful one. Liverpool decided to hold the ceremony on The Kop, Anfield's world famous stand. It was a gesture to the loyal fans, THIS ONE IS FOR YOU. This was a night to remember and fun to be part of.

















Thousands of supporters gathered in the streets, letting off flares and fireworks to celebrate the club's first top-flight title in 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

Liverpool have been immense for 2 years now .


----------



## masterchief_mirza

@Arsalan @Musings @Kambojaric @Curious_Guy 

Today's the day.

More importantly, I'm 60 points off top place in FPL. I need a miracle. I'm captaining Kane.

@newb3e

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Mate if Man U don’t draw today - missing out could be worth 50 million - good luck
Today bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Mate if Man U don’t draw today - missing out could be worth 50 million - good luck
> Today bro


If they don't qualify....Ole will be in deep doodoo.

I am actually hoping wolves beat Chelsea


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> If they don't qualify....Ole will be in deep doodoo.
> 
> I am actually hoping wolves beat Chelsea



Ole has surprised me and I think they should stick with him.

Did you see Lampard swearing at Klopp on Wednesday - hilarious!

I’m concerned as I’ve just had a text off a mate suggesting Barcelona want Bielsa - now that will p1ss me right off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Musings said:


> Ole has surprised me and I think they should stick with him.
> 
> Did you see Lampard swearing at Klopp on Wednesday - hilarious!
> 
> I’m concerned as I’ve just had a text off a mate suggesting Barcelona want Bielsa - now that will p1ss me right off.


Bielsa won't go yet for the simple reason that he has worked his butt off to get here - now he is itching to test his system at the top level. He wants to prove himself right up there with the likes of Pep, though his style is different. His attention to details and quirky nature remind me of Maurizo Sarri in fact.

I hope he does really well, top 8 finish even.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> @Arsalan @Musings @Kambojaric @Curious_Guy
> 
> Today's the day.
> 
> More importantly, I'm 60 points off top place in FPL. I need a miracle. I'm captaining Kane.
> 
> @newb3e


that last draw it might cost us CL spot and we need Cl spot to keep hold of pogba and get some big players in transfer window!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Bielsa won't go yet for the simple reason that he has worked his butt off to get here - now he is itching to test his system at the top level. He wants to prove himself right up there with the likes of Pep, though his style is different. His attention to details and quirky nature remind me of Maurizo Sarri in fact.
> 
> I hope he does really well, top 8 finish even.


Hopefully your on the mark but when Messi comes a calling your head may turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Lolz. Liverpool's bench strength being put through their paces today.


----------



## newb3e

Ole Ole Oleee Ooooleeee Oollleee!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

newb3e said:


> Ole Ole Oleee Ooooleeee Oollleee!!!


Pheeeeewwwww! 

That'll do. 

Pleased for Villa too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> Pheeeeewwwww!
> 
> That'll do.
> 
> Pleased for Villa too.


last goal of the season by the shittest player ever in utd shir L*nguard!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeson

Chelsea and Man Utd, Congrats btw :p just spicing things

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287431693645774848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

masterchief_mirza said:


> Pheeeeewwwww!
> 
> That'll do.
> 
> Pleased for Villa too.


Wow they were lucky bro 
Ye I noticed your soft spot for the Black Country clubs! 
Watford owner deserved to get regulated - sacking Pearson with 2 games left says it all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

Yay, United qualified for UCL. Glory to Manchester United.



newb3e said:


> last goal of the season by the shittest player ever in utd shir L*nguard!


All hail Lord Lingard. Messi and Ronaldo can only dream of being anywhere near his level.



newb3e said:


> Ole Ole Oleee Ooooleeee Oollleee!!!


Ole at the wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel!!!!



Musings said:


> Ole has surprised me and I think they should stick with him.
> 
> Did you see Lampard swearing at Klopp on Wednesday - hilarious!
> 
> I’m concerned as I’ve just had a text off a mate suggesting Barcelona want Bielsa - now that will p1ss me right off.


Ole doesn't get enough credit. Whenever United plays well the players get all the credit and when United doesn't play well it is solely Ole's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

masterchief_mirza said:


> Lolz. Liverpool's bench strength being put through their paces today.


Yup!
Ended up 3-1 ? 

any way,, what were you saying about "put through paces"


masterchief_mirza said:


> Pheeeeewwwww!
> 
> That'll do.
> 
> Pleased for Villa too.



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



masterchief_mirza said:


> @Arsalan @Musings @Kambojaric @Curious_Guy
> 
> Today's the day.
> 
> More importantly, I'm 60 points off top place in FPL. I need a miracle. I'm captaining Kane.
> 
> @newb3e


WOW 
Top place overall? Or talking about some private league? Which one? The one i created?


So how many points you scored this season?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Yup!
> Ended up 3-1 ?
> 
> any way,, what were you saying about "put through paces"
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> WOW
> Top place overall? Or talking about some private league? Which one? The one i created?
> 
> 
> So how many points you scored this season?


next season will be fun!


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> last goal of the season by the shittest player ever in utd shir***************


What Pogba scored? or was it Rashford? Lingard? Martial? Matic? Maguire? Lindelof? Williams?

Who are you talking about? 



newb3e said:


> next season will be fun!


YES! Looking forward to it.


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> What Pogba scored? or was it Rashford? Lingard? Martial? Matic? Maguire? Lindelof? Williams?
> 
> Who are you talking about?
> 
> 
> YES! Looking forward to it.


i hope we smash your smug face!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> i hope we smash your smug face!




Second post on this very thread:


newb3e said:


> loserpool are not good this season and i dont see them winning league or cl this season its citys season again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

What a last day. 3rd for Man Utd. last 15 mins were difficult for me.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> loserpool are not good this season and i dont see them winning league or cl this season its citys season again




This has aged well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Taimoor Khan said:


> This has aged well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Arsalan said:


> Oh we are still walking alone my friend, MILES ahead of the rest of the pack, all alone!!
> View attachment 649348




Do you have a feeling all the rest of the clubs are feeling absolute agnoy and pain seeing Liverpool success. 


I was having rather simple debate yesterday on my WhatsApp group on how Liverpool did it the "right way". No Russian or Arab sugardaddies, nothing. Kloop net spend over 5 years is 

https://talksport.com/football/659761/liverpool-transfer-spending-top-six-rivals-league-title-proof/


_In the four-and-a-half years he has been at Anfield, he has bought 33 players at a cost of £401million. Having recouped £327m, *their net spend has been just £74m since October 2015*._

_By contrast, *Manchester United’s net spend in the same period is estimated to be in excess of £400million*.
_

That's 14.8 million per season! its nuts!
_
_
The amount of abuse I got, surprisingly from Arsenal fans as well who used to boast about wenger "net spend", was shocking. But I enjoyed it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> This has aged well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 655758





Arsalan said:


>



haha enjoy you 1st league next season will be fun!



Taimoor Khan said:


> Do you have a feeling all the rest of the clubs are feeling absolute agnoy and pain seeing Liverpool success.
> 
> 
> I was having rather simple debate yesterday on my WhatsApp group on how Liverpool did it the "right way". No Russian or Arab sugardaddies, nothing. Kloop net spend over 5 years is
> 
> https://talksport.com/football/659761/liverpool-transfer-spending-top-six-rivals-league-title-proof/
> 
> 
> _In the four-and-a-half years he has been at Anfield, he has bought 33 players at a cost of £401million. Having recouped £327m, *their net spend has been just £74m since October 2015*._
> 
> _By contrast, *Manchester United’s net spend in the same period is estimated to be in excess of £400million*.
> _
> 
> That's 14.8 million per season! its nuts!
> _
> _
> The amount of abuse I got, surprisingly from Arsenal fans as well who used to boast about wenger "net spend", was shocking. But I enjoyed it as well.


hate it but i agree with you kloop has transformed Liverpool but it wont be easy next season!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> haha enjoy you 1st league next season will be fun!



1st league? Lol

Did your footballing history started after rednose took over your club? 

Enjoy! We have really in past 12 months 









Yes, see you next season with ole at the wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Taimoor Khan said:


> Do you have a feeling all the rest of the clubs are feeling absolute agnoy and pain seeing Liverpool success.
> 
> 
> I was having rather simple debate yesterday on my WhatsApp group on how Liverpool did it the "right way". No Russian or Arab sugardaddies, nothing. Kloop net spend over 5 years is
> 
> https://talksport.com/football/659761/liverpool-transfer-spending-top-six-rivals-league-title-proof/
> 
> 
> _In the four-and-a-half years he has been at Anfield, he has bought 33 players at a cost of £401million. Having recouped £327m, *their net spend has been just £74m since October 2015*._
> 
> _By contrast, *Manchester United’s net spend in the same period is estimated to be in excess of £400million*.
> _
> 
> That's 14.8 million per season! its nuts!
> _
> _
> The amount of abuse I got, surprisingly from Arsenal fans as well who used to boast about wenger "net spend", was shocking. But I enjoyed it as well.



Liverpool no doubt have done exceptionally well. Where they have succeeded in when they sold Suarez and Sterling for good solid chunky profits. However the icing on the cake was selling Philippe Coutinho for a ridiculous profit. To sell him for 150 million plus was incredible. Giving them plenty in the bank to sign the likes of Salah and Van Dijk and still have 50 million in the bank is great business. 
Liverpool will do well to keep them together and will be challenged next year by the others especially Man City and Man U.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> hate it but i agree with you kloop has transformed Liverpool but it wont be easy next season!




Klopp not only transfered but did it the right way. Let's see how many managers transform their teams with net spend of 14.8 million per season. Really proud my beloved liverpool.



Musings said:


> Liverpool no doubt have done exceptionally well. Where they have succeeded in when they sold Suarez and Sterling for good solid chunky profits. However the icing on the cake was selling Philippe Coutinho for a ridiculous profit. To sell him for 150 million plus was incredible. Giving them plenty in the bank to sign the likes of Salah and Van Dijk and still have 50 million in the bank is great business.
> Liverpool will do well to keep them together and will be challenged next year by the others especially Man City and Man U.



Its not like we sold lemons to clubs who were after our players. All these were super stars so they demanded the money and it was justified. Look at Suarez, arguably the best striker in this day and age, I think he is now at third highest goal scorer in barca! Think of all the great footballer barca has produced. Look at sterling , what he is doing at city. Coutinho, well barca screwed him tbh, he was a super star when playing for liverpool. Best bit was,we bought coutinho for 8 million from inter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> haha enjoy you 1st league next season will be fun!
> 
> 
> hate it but i agree with you kloop has transformed Liverpool but it wont be easy next season!


Sure next season will be tough. Every new season brings in a new challenge. I am also not saying that Liverpool will win it next season, will never say that. However, anyone saying that Liverpool will NEVER win it again or NO CHANCE they can win it next season is equally wrong as someone saying that they will win it for sure.  



Taimoor Khan said:


> Do you have a feeling all the rest of the clubs are feeling absolute agnoy and pain seeing Liverpool success.
> 
> 
> I was having rather simple debate yesterday on my WhatsApp group on how Liverpool did it the "right way". No Russian or Arab sugardaddies, nothing. Kloop net spend over 5 years is
> 
> https://talksport.com/football/659761/liverpool-transfer-spending-top-six-rivals-league-title-proof/
> 
> 
> _In the four-and-a-half years he has been at Anfield, he has bought 33 players at a cost of £401million. Having recouped £327m, *their net spend has been just £74m since October 2015*._
> 
> _By contrast, *Manchester United’s net spend in the same period is estimated to be in excess of £400million*.
> _
> 
> That's 14.8 million per season! its nuts!
> _
> _
> The amount of abuse I got, surprisingly from Arsenal fans as well who used to boast about wenger "net spend", was shocking. But I enjoyed it as well.


That is the best part of it all. Wait till you see the academy players making a mark! Things are on the right track and there is a promising future ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Taimoor Khan said:


> Its not like we sold lemons to clubs who were after our players. All these were super stars so they demanded the money and it was justified. Look at Suarez, arguably the best striker in this day and age, I think he is now at third highest goal scorer in barca! Think of all the great footballer barca has produced. Look at sterling , what he is doing at city. Coutinho, well barca screwed him tbh, he was a super star when playing for liverpool. Best bit was,we bought coutinho for 8 million from inter .



Agree but the fee they got for Coutinho was incredible. The others were worthy of the fees but £150 million? Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Arsalan said:


> Sure next season will be tough. Every new season brings in a new challenge. I am also not saying that Liverpool will win it next season, will never say that. However, anyone saying that Liverpool will NEVER win it again or NO CHANCE they can win it next season is equally wrong as someone saying that they will win it for sure.
> 
> 
> That is the best part of it all. Wait till you see the academy players making a mark! Things are on the right track and there is a promising future ahead.




My biggest worry is that we didn't buy any player last season despite winning big ears and now this season is pretty much the same. 

We need to constantly add quality and recycle the squad. That's what all the big clubs do. I feel we are missing a trick or two..



Musings said:


> Agree but the fee they got for Coutinho was incredible. The others were worthy of the fees but £150 million? Wow



I think there was brief time when barca spine was ex liverpool. Mascherano, coutinho and Suarez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Arsalan said:


> Yup!
> Ended up 3-1 ?
> 
> any way,, what were you saying about "put through paces"
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> WOW
> Top place overall? Or talking about some private league? Which one? The one i created?
> 
> 
> So how many points you scored this season?


2147 pts. You?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Taimoor Khan said:


> My biggest worry is that we didn't buy any player last season despite winning big ears and now this season is pretty much the same.
> 
> We need to constantly add quality and recycle the squad. That's what all the big clubs do. I feel we are missing a trick or two..
> .


Sometimes it’s a task to keep the players you have happy and content - even if some of them don’t start every week bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Taimoor Khan said:


> My biggest worry is that we didn't buy any player last season despite winning big ears and now this season is pretty much the same.
> 
> We need to constantly add quality and recycle the squad. That's what all the big clubs do. I feel we are missing a trick or two..


Its hard to get top players telling them they are likely to start on bench. Not many positions where we can hire someone who will replace existing players in that position and thus hard to gt top talent. Only way to get that done is the be filthy rich and offer them wages they cannot refuse and are happy to get that money even if it means starting half of the game on bench.
This is part of the problem. Other part as far as i can see is that there are at least two, possible three or more players from academy that will get more time this year.

For us NOW, signing a world class player will mean replacing someone! That is my opinion on this.



Musings said:


> Sometimes it’s a task to keep the players you have happy and content - even if some of them don’t start every week bro


EXACTLY MY POINT.



masterchief_mirza said:


> 2147 pts. You?


2136!!
Fell short of my target of 2250 but a huge distance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Musings said:


> Sometimes it’s a task to keep the players you have happy and content - even if some of them don’t start every week bro



Our squad is already paper thin. We have let Lallana and Lovern go, not top players but squad players. We need to strengthen our bench if we challenge on PL and CL fronts.

@newb3e this is for yea. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287834013634301959

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Taimoor Khan said:


> Our squad is already paper thin. We have let Lallana and Lovern go, not top players but squad players. We need to strengthen our bench if we challenge on PL and CL fronts.



You sold Loveren - a liability if you ask me for 15 million plus. Im sure Klopp wont be sitting idol especially if Milner comes to Leeds in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Musings said:


> You sold Loveren - a liability if you ask me for 15 million plus. Im sure Klopp wont be sitting idol especially if Milner comes to Leeds in a couple of weeks time.



Problem is, we have been extremely lucky with the injuries and our main players have more or less been protected from long term injuries. we don't have any backup plan for worst case scenario. Luckily there is no AFCON next season (Imagine both Salah and Mane not available for long period!) but if there is any injury to our front three, we are basically screwed. There is no one step in and fill the role without drop in the quality. Shaqiri and Origi are simply not that level, shaqiri might actually leave. We won both CL and PL and the prize money should be enough to atleast fill some gaps. Full backs need back up as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> Our squad is already paper thin. We have let Lallana and Lovern go, not top players but squad players. We need to strengthen our bench if we challenge on PL and CL fronts.
> 
> @newb3e this is for yea.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287834013634301959


who am i to argue now!

Boss has spoken!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> who am i to argue now!
> 
> Boss has spoken!



He got trolled at 3am in the morning. Wonder what the conversation would be. 

"Hey old fella, we are back on our perch?" 

https://www.skysports.com/football/...verpool-top-all-time-major-honours-in-England


*Premier League champions Liverpool top all-time major honours in England *
* Liverpool extend lead over Man Utd as England's most successful club with 48 major honours *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> He got trolled at 3am in the morning. Wonder what the conversation would be.
> 
> "Hey old fella, we are back on our perch?"
> 
> https://www.skysports.com/football/...verpool-top-all-time-major-honours-in-England
> 
> 
> *Premier League champions Liverpool top all-time major honours in England *
> * Liverpool extend lead over Man Utd as England's most successful club with 48 major honours *


stop bragging you won it enjoy!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> stop bragging you won it enjoy!




hahaha, we just started.


----------



## newb3e

Taimoor Khan said:


> hahaha, we just started.


next season will be fun!


----------



## Taimoor Khan

newb3e said:


> next season will be fun!



Indeed. Liverpool must strengthen its squad. At the moment we are doing opposite, thinning already small squad.


----------



## fatman17

Gunners win the FA Cup Final beating Chelsea 2-1 in a come from behind victory. Auba gets a brace for Arsenal. With this Gunners will be playing European football next year.


----------



## Kambojaric

Transfers so far this summer: https://www.premierleague.com/transfers/summer/2020

Chelsea have strengthend their squad the most. Ziyech and Werner will be big boosts. Meanwhile Uniteds hunt for Sancho seems to have collapsed.

Also the weirdest transfer this summer has to be Willian to Arsenal :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Kambojaric said:


> Transfers so far this summer: https://www.premierleague.com/transfers/summer/2020
> 
> Chelsea have strengthend their squad the most. Ziyech and Werner will be big boosts. Meanwhile Uniteds hunt for Sancho seems to have collapsed.
> 
> Also the weirdest transfer this summer has to be Willian to Arsenal :/



Arsenal are very wierd. Last season they signed David Luiz, now they've signed Willian, who is a much better player, but plays in the same place record signing Pepe does.


----------



## Kambojaric

313ghazi said:


> Arsenal are very wierd. Last season they signed David Luiz, now they've signed Willian, who is a much better player, but plays in the same place record signing Pepe does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> Transfers so far this summer: https://www.premierleague.com/transfers/summer/2020
> 
> Chelsea have strengthend their squad the most. Ziyech and Werner will be big boosts. Meanwhile Uniteds hunt for Sancho seems to have collapsed.
> 
> Also the weirdest transfer this summer has to be Willian to Arsenal :/


utd have this habit of chasing big name signing and eventually ending with turds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

newb3e said:


> utd have this habit of chasing big name signing and eventually ending with turds!



To be honest so many clubs have taken United for a ride in recent transfer seasons that setting an example this time is neccessary. As a United fan I am not too bothered if Sancho does not arrive as this gives more playing time to youngsters like Greenwood.

Would rather we focus on shoring up the defence. Injuries to Bissaka and Shaw at the end of last season exposed the flaws we have at the back in terms of depth. Williams did a good job at backing Shaw up but Bissaka was visibly exhausted the last few weeks and yet nobody could replace him for a week and give him a break.


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> To be honest so many clubs have taken United for a ride in recent transfer seasons that setting an example this time is neccessary. As a United fan I am not too bothered if Sancho does not arrive as this gives more playing time to youngsters like Greenwood.
> 
> Would rather we focus on shoring up the defence. Injuries to Bissaka and Shaw at the end of last season exposed the flaws we have at the back in terms of depth. Williams did a good job at backing Shaw up but Bissaka was visibly exhausted the last few weeks and yet nobody could replace him for a week and give him a break.



There is no need for Sancho - Greenwood et al and do the job. Get a quality centre forward that understands the premiership like Kane as i think thats the main issue. Get Pogba singing from the same page and you are nearly their along with Fernandes.


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> To be honest so many clubs have taken United for a ride in recent transfer seasons that setting an example this time is neccessary. As a United fan I am not too bothered if Sancho does not arrive as this gives more playing time to youngsters like Greenwood.
> 
> Would rather we focus on shoring up the defence. Injuries to Bissaka and Shaw at the end of last season exposed the flaws we have at the back in terms of depth. Williams did a good job at backing Shaw up but Bissaka was visibly exhausted the last few weeks and yet nobody could replace him for a week and give him a break.


i havnt seen sancho play and i am not a big fan of british players they are still stuck in 1940s industrial football and lack skill flare and finesse they are overrated and over priced! 

as for not going after good players and wait for youngsters to develop welll its a long process which will result in utd lossing fan base revenue and 1 or 2 stars we have right now and in modern days time is not a luxury for football club so utd have to identify right talent spend big money and get back on top in a season or two!


----------



## newb3e

and yes get rid of rashford and get a good striker ffs that good is just a better version of theo wallcot nothing special!


----------



## AsifIjaz

313ghazi said:


> Arsenal are very wierd. Last season they signed David Luiz, now they've signed Willian, who is a much better player, but plays in the same place record signing Pepe does.


Arsenal is building a team by signing upcoming players along with bringing in proven and experienced players like luis and Willian, who can practically guide and help grow talent. 
David Luiz influence on the backline has been acknowledged and talked bout by almost everyone. I believe 2-3 years by both of them will immensely help the defence and midfield. Hiring a set-piece specialist would help as well as their current one left for pursuing a career in coaching.
The key for them now would be resigning abumayang to a new contract. They are on the verge to sign Meghalese which wud be a good addition, the highly-rated Saliba is already there and if they can bring back Ceballos or any other creative / attacking midfielder then the final team would be way better than they had last year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

newb3e said:


> *i havnt seen sancho play *and i am not a big fan of british players they are still stuck in 1940s industrial football and lack skill flare and finesse they are overrated and over priced!


Nothing special. Couldnt get into the Dortmund side last few games - because he is English they put a stupid price tag on him....


----------



## Arsalan

Musings said:


> Nothing special. Couldnt get into the Dortmund side last few games - because he is English they put a stupid price tag on him....


He is not that "out of the world player", yes!! The idea is that he will be one once he moves to PL. That is what is driving the price up. However, spending 100million + on a "may be" is stupid in my opinion. There are other better suited and more needed players out there for United. To me, only thing Sancho would have brought to United would have been a statement of intent. They will be fighting for that fourth spot with or without him next season!!


----------



## Musings

Arsalan said:


> He is not that "out of the world player", yes!! The idea is that he will be one once he moves to PL. That is what is driving the price up. However, spending 100million + on a "may be" is stupid in my opinion. There are other better suited and more needed players out there for United. To me, only thing Sancho would have brought to United would have been a statement of intent. They will be fighting for that fourth spot with or without him next season!!


The manager has done well to get them to 4th - Now Maguire has personal issues and i think they should have gone all in to get Kane - Guaranteed to give you 20 plus goals in the premier instead trying to get Sancho is a bit naive. Dont know who makes their decisions on what player to go for but this one is a bit silly bro


----------



## 313ghazi

Arsalan said:


> He is not that "out of the world player", yes!! The idea is that he will be one once he moves to PL. That is what is driving the price up. However, spending 100million + on a "may be" is stupid in my opinion. There are other better suited and more needed players out there for United. To me, only thing Sancho would have brought to United would have been a statement of intent. They will be fighting for that fourth spot with or without him next season!!



I think Sancho is a perfect fit. He's a right winger, got an eye for goal and most importantly is creative. It'd add a dimension to Manchester United that we've not had since Ronnie left. Until the emergence of Greenwood, teams didn't bother defending against the right hand side of Manchester United, they just overloaded against the left hand side which is where the threat was. Mason came along and suddenly teams have to cover both sides, creating a lot more space. Sancho would probably take his place, and he'd provide a creative threat rather than just a goal threat. Also Sancho can go wide too rather than just cut in, making even more space. it'd create competition for places, meaning when players are having a poor run of form, they get dropped for a super talented replacement, rather than Mata, Lingard or Daniel James. 

I also think a no-brainer would be Alex Telles at LB. He's a specialist attacking LB, would be an upgrade on Shaw.


----------



## 313ghazi

Musings said:


> There is no need for Sancho - Greenwood et al and do the job. Get a quality centre forward that understands the premiership like Kane as i think thats the main issue. Get Pogba singing from the same page and you are nearly their along with Fernandes.



I disagree. Maybe we do need a CF, but the real problem is the lack of squad depth. Outside our first 11, our bench is rubbish. Every time a first 11 player is unavailable the quality of the team drops massively. I'm not saying sign players for the bench, but rather players that are first team quality, forcing some decent players onto the bench. it'll create healthy competition for places. Look at City for example.


----------



## Arsalan

313ghazi said:


> I think Sancho is a perfect fit. He's a right winger, got an eye for goal and most importantly is creative. It'd add a dimension to Manchester United that we've not had since Ronnie left. Until the emergence of Greenwood, teams didn't bother defending against the right hand side of Manchester United, they just overloaded against the left hand side which is where the threat was. Mason came along and suddenly teams have to cover both sides, creating a lot more space. Sancho would probably take his place, and he'd provide a creative threat rather than just a goal threat. Also Sancho can go wide too rather than just cut in, making even more space. it'd create competition for places, meaning when players are having a poor run of form, they get dropped for a super talented replacement, rather than Mata, Lingard or Daniel James.
> 
> I also think a no-brainer would be Alex Telles at LB. He's a specialist attacking LB, would be an upgrade on Shaw.


Once again, it is not that he is not a good player! He is ! Just not a hundred million plus thing, that price tag is because of the hope and because of nationality!! Any team can do better spending that kind of money on other options, specially United as there are more pressing requirements and positions to fill! 

About Alex Telles, well, that is not happening! Very unlikely. Just like Sancho! 



Musings said:


> The manager has done well to get them to 4th - Now Maguire has personal issues and i think they should have gone all in to get Kane - Guaranteed to give you 20 plus goals in the premier instead trying to get Sancho is a bit naive. Dont know who makes their decisions on what player to go for but this one is a bit silly bro


Yes he did a good job indeed! My point is that it is what they will be chasing this season as well. I do not see them overtaking the likes of Liverpool, Manchester City and even Chelsea! United will need a lot of luck and time to get back to top position.


----------



## fatman17

As long as we beat CFC it's fine with me. Lol


Kambojaric said:


> View attachment 664708


----------



## Kambojaric

Musings said:


> There is no need for Sancho - Greenwood et al and do the job. Get a quality centre forward that understands the premiership like Kane as i think thats the main issue. Get Pogba singing from the same page and you are nearly their along with Fernandes.



Kane would be a great signing. Martial could then be used on the flanks providing some depth in the attacking midfield.

Questionable though whether Spurs would allow their biggest asset to leave unless Kane himself forces through a deal.



newb3e said:


> i havnt seen sancho play and i am not a big fan of british players they are still stuck in 1940s industrial football and lack skill flare and finesse they are overrated and over priced!
> 
> as for not going after good players and wait for youngsters to develop welll its a long process which will result in utd lossing fan base revenue and 1 or 2 stars we have right now and in modern days time is not a luxury for football club so utd have to identify right talent spend big money and get back on top in a season or two!





newb3e said:


> and yes get rid of rashford and get a good striker ffs that good is just a better version of theo wallcot nothing special!



Agreed that English players are let off easily. Maguire is another example. Bailly and Lindelöf have taken the brunt of criticism for problems at the back whereas Maguire is let off. From the games that I have seen Maguires performances are hardly much better than the other two. Maybe the price tag also dictates that Maguires position in the squad is a given. Either way they all look like prime Maldinis infront of Phil Jones. We should try and sell Jones to Arsenal, only they have a bigger circus of a defense than us 

About Rashford, I think he is a great squad player to have in terms of rotation and personality but should not be the teams main threat. He is a local boy and United have a proud 4000 plus game tradition of including academy players in their match squad. Players should feel pride when playing at Old Trafford. Something that Ole is trying to bring back after the disastrous Van Gaal and Mourinho eras. Dont think we should get rid of him but definitely need more depth. Felt sorry for Ole when we were down in the second half and needed a substitute to come on and make an impact. His prime attacking option on the bench was Lingard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Kambojaric said:


> Kane would be a great signing. Martial could then be used on the flanks providing some depth in the attacking midfield.
> 
> Questionable though whether Spurs would allow their biggest asset to leave unless Kane himself forces through a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed that English players are let off easily. Maguire is another example. Bailly and Lindelöf have taken the brunt of criticism for problems at the back whereas Maguire is let off. From the games that I have seen Maguires performances are hardly much better than the other two. Maybe the price tag also dictates that Maguires position in the squad is a given. Either way they all look like prime Maldinis infront of Phil Jones. We should try and sell Jones to Arsenal, only they have a bigger circus of a defense than us
> 
> About Rashford, I think he is a great squad player to have in terms of rotation and personality but should not be the teams main threat. He is a local boy and United have a proud 4000 plus game tradition of including academy players in their match squad. Players should feel pride when playing at Old Trafford. Something that Ole is trying to bring back after the disastrous Van Gaal and Mourinho eras. Dont think we should get rid of him but definitely need more depth. Felt sorry for Ole when we were down in the second half and needed a substitute to come on and make an impact. His prime attacking option on the bench was Lingard!


I think you are right. Spurs would not let him leave now as there is only a week or so left for start of the season. Should have started the chase in July. I fear this window has passed by and they haven’t fixed what needed fixing


----------



## newb3e

Kambojaric said:


> Kane would be a great signing. Martial could then be used on the flanks providing some depth in the attacking midfield.
> 
> Questionable though whether Spurs would allow their biggest asset to leave unless Kane himself forces through a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed that English players are let off easily. Maguire is another example. Bailly and Lindelöf have taken the brunt of criticism for problems at the back whereas Maguire is let off. From the games that I have seen Maguires performances are hardly much better than the other two. Maybe the price tag also dictates that Maguires position in the squad is a given. Either way they all look like prime Maldinis infront of Phil Jones. We should try and sell Jones to Arsenal, only they have a bigger circus of a defense than us
> 
> About Rashford, I think he is a great squad player to have in terms of rotation and personality but should not be the teams main threat. He is a local boy and United have a proud 4000 plus game tradition of including academy players in their match squad. Players should feel pride when playing at Old Trafford. Something that Ole is trying to bring back after the disastrous Van Gaal and Mourinho eras. Dont think we should get rid of him but definitely need more depth. Felt sorry for Ole when we were down in the second half and needed a substitute to come on and make an impact. His prime attacking option on the bench was Lingard!



history and traditions are what holding us back SAf 24-26 years were great and he was the best thing that happened to UTD but every good thing has to end times have changed and utd need to adapt and move with times or we will become history or god forbid soemthing like liverpool until english/local players learn to play football they shpuldnt be in first second or even third team and if they are good so Bismillah lay aoo! when utd were going after maguire i hated the idea of an english overated turd leading the def we need a combination of flare and grit and defender(s) who can play from behind i am yet to see an english defender who can pass the ball other than rio Ferdinand he was great at that!

as for rashford him being on bench shows how far behind we are frkm elite clubs of europe! he is a sad sad one dimensionsal player!


----------



## Arsalan

Here is the deal, we are going to alter this thread and make it a general "English Premier League" thread. Will start a new sticky thread for this season and when the season is over we will merge these two and start a new sticky one for the next. That way we will have all English premier League related things in one main thread and still have a fresh sticky thread for on going season.

For English Premier League 2020-21 follow below:





English Premier League - 2020/21


New season is upon us, time to start a new thread and make it sticky. Please use this one for all Premier League related and Fantasy Premier League related discussions. The thread for all previous seasons have been merged into English Premier League - Previous Seasons



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

